# Cycle Buddy wanted



## 1stbaby

Well the :witch: arrived yesterday so I am on CD 2 now once again. I thought I would start a new thread for anyone who wants to share their journey through this next month with me. I hope this is our month!!!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

hey hey dont leave our thread hun!!! Dont worry i got a bfn today..and af due thursday...and im having pink cm when i wipe...so should be out in the next day or two!! i'll be cycle buddies with [email protected]!!!


----------



## 1stbaby

Great! I am still going to check that thread too! But maybe you still have a chance!! I hope af stays away for you and you get a :bfp: Thursday!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Well last month i started spotting and got witch three days later..so pretty sure im out! its ok...im gettting a KITTEN today!!! yayyyy were soooo excitied!!:)

Thanks though for the PMA!!:)


----------



## becstar

CD 2 here, as well! I'll be your cycle buddy. Mine are varying from 24-29 days so far.


----------



## LadyBee

Hey, I'm in! CD 4 for me, I'm usually 30 days. This is my first *REAL* TTC month! I hope it happens! I hope it happens!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

I'm on CD8 today, only 6 days ahead of you! Good luck this cycle!!!!


----------



## TigerLady

I'm on cd 1 as of this morning... lots of extra :dust: for all of us!!!


----------



## 1stbaby

Thats great, I am so glad so many people joined us here! I am only on CD 3... BOO. Oh well, I really hope this is our month as well, i am tryin not to stress about it this month. I am going to keep temping and using the opk but my oh and i bd every day last month for 14 days! I think I will give him more breaks because for some reason I think his men will be stronger, ha ha. I hope this works! Good luck everyone and I hope we all get BFPs this month!!!!!!


----------



## bebe

CD1 for me today here too! Can I join? :)


----------



## 1stbaby

Of course! Welcome!!


----------



## 1stbaby

https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/0;1;17;102/st/20081020/l/28/k/e6d6/ttc.png


----------



## Elliebank

Hi,

I'm on CD3 too today - hope this is our month!!

BTW, does anyone know how you get them tickers on yr profile?


----------



## 1stbaby

I think if you click on my ticker it will send you to the website. thats how I did it. I clicked on someone elses. or if you have FF (fertility friend) you can click ticker on it and it will send you to the website.


----------



## 1stbaby

I wonder if anyone one else finds this funny or happening to them. First of all I have a coupon for 10 bucks off this clothing store and i have to use it today. I really like this winer dress so I am going to buy it. But the funny thing is, if I did not have the coupon I was not thinking about buyin winter clothes because in the back of my mind I am hoping to not need clothes until i am pg and need maternity clothes!! its like I dont want to waste money in case I am pg this month and it wont fit for long!! I am silly I know.


----------



## Elliebank

Yeah I'm like that too - work have been arranging our Christmas night out & I've been thinking 'well I might not be able to drink, will people be able to tell by then as I won't have told anyone as I won't be 3mths...if you can tell what should I wear.....' To be honest most of what I think about at the mo revolves around being pregnant!!


----------



## 1stbaby

Yeah like if I am pg this month I will be due one day before my OH birthday and four before mine, its like a sign to me !! Everything is! And if we are this time, we will know right before thanksgiving how wonderful! haha. I know I do too. Only problem is I am trying not to stress because it really would be perfect this month for us. C I have 3 really close friends. Two of which are pg. They are 4.5 months apart, (one is due this Sat!!). They are both also due within ten days of their own birthdays! If i were to become pg, I would also be 4.5 months apart from the middle one and due within 10 days of my own bday! C I think way too much into it! And it does not help that we three got married all 6 wks apart last year. It would be such a cool trend!


----------



## Elliebank

That would be good!! How long have you been ttc? I've been trying for just over a year now so we're at that point where we're going to the docs. I had my CD21 blood test last month & it came back fine. I don't seem to get much ewcm so I've got some preseed to use this month


----------



## TigerLady

LOL... Happens to me all the time! I find myself trying on clothes and then wondering how long they will fit into pg. I bought a few shirts not long ago in the peasant style and thought "Wow, this trend will work well for early pg!" I try on a pair of pants and wonder if I should go up a size so they will fit longer. Then I worry I am jinxing myself! :dohh:

This weekend I am going out of town for the weekend. I live in a rural area and the nearest decent shopping is 4 hours drive away, so I don't go very often. I have been going back and forth wondering if I should do any winter shopping, or will I just waste the $ if I get lucky this month?! And then the indecision spills over to everything... do I buy a season pass for snowboarding this year?? If I don't and I don't get pg that will suck! If I do and I get lucky that will suck, too!! Egads!:muaha:

I think I have settled on shopping for the house instead of me!


----------



## Elliebank

TigerLady said:


> LOL... Happens to me all the time! I find myself trying on clothes and then wondering how long they will fit into pg. I bought a few shirts not long ago in the peasant style and thought "Wow, this trend will work well for early pg!" I try on a pair of pants and wonder if I should go up a size so they will fit longer. Then I worry I am jinxing myself! :dohh:
> 
> This weekend I am going out of town for the weekend. I live in a rural area and the nearest decent shopping is 4 hours drive away, so I don't go very often. I have been going back and forth wondering if I should do any winter shopping, or will I just waste the $ if I get lucky this month?! And then the indecision spills over to everything... do I buy a season pass for snowboarding this year?? If I don't and I don't get pg that will suck! If I do and I get lucky that will suck, too!! Egads!:muaha:
> 
> I think I have settled on shopping for the house instead of me!

Lol - I keep looking at styles that are in the shops & think that would look really good with a bump - knowing my luck when I am pregnant all the styles will be awful!!


----------



## 1stbaby

Well I went off Bc in July, got pg ten days later and had a D&C :( in Aug. After that it took 7 wks before I got my first period and the dr said we could start tryin again. So the past cycle was technically our first cycle trying since we were not before it was an accident and didnt think it would happen that fast. But since the procedure I knew it might take a bit to get things back to normal. So hopefully things are running smooth now and this will be ttc month number 2. I hope everything will go good for you with the drs and all.


----------



## Gabrielle

Af is for sure here today! So we are cycle buddies again!!! YAYYY.....lets do this!!! Hugs and lots of babydust


----------



## Elliebank

Sorry about yr loss. Hopefully you will get pg again soon. :hug:


----------



## 1stbaby

HaHa I do that too. I think well this will fit now and then it will fit with a bump it will be cute too!!! I have been buying for my house too. But my OH is like we dont need anything else! We just bought a sleep number bed so I dont blame him. Also I have a season pass to the beach water park till Jan, (they do winter fest) and I was thinking about getting one for next year while they are on sale, but I also keep going back and forth like well I wont use it next year with an infant!!!!!!


----------



## 1stbaby

This is our month Garbrielle!! Lets do this!!!!!!!!


----------



## TigerLady

Ohhh... a sleep #... I'm envious. I bet that will be fabulous for pg!!:sleep:


----------



## Elliebank

What's a sleep bed? I'm guessing it's a very comfy bed!! We're just doing our bedroom at the moment & when we move out of the one we're currently sleeping in we'll be decorating that - but we're just going to do it plain cos hopefully we'll be changing it into a nursery soon!!


----------



## 1stbaby

Its the bed that changes softness and hardness of the mattress. My OH likes a hard bed I like a soft bed so we can comprimise. I love it so far!! Yeah we just painted all our walls white except the master bdrm last month because hopefully we will be painting a nursery as well. Its funny though, i have the crib set and blankets already because we may wait to find out the sex. We did yellow green and blue but its dragonflys because they are sentimental to me so its kinda girlie yet with some boy color. My Oh loves it and it was on clearance. I got the blanket and bumpers and skirt from a sis in law it was a very expensive set and they waited to find out the sex as well. Her DH got a v so they wont need it anymore!!! I am not above hand me downs!! Lots of babies in the family so that will save us money!


----------



## TigerLady

It's a bed that has adjustable levels of softness/firmness. The bigger ones have separate adjustments for each side (yours and OH). We almost got one, too, but since OH is a BIG guy (I call him Caveman), We need a Cal King and the sleep # were pricey at that size!


----------



## Elliebank

1stbaby said:


> Its the bed that changes softness and hardness of the mattress. My OH likes a hard bed I like a soft bed so we can comprimise. I love it so far!! Yeah we just painted all our walls white except the master bdrm last month because hopefully we will be painting a nursery as well. Its funny though, i have the crib set and blankets already because we may wait to find out the sex. We did yellow green and blue but its dragonflys because they are sentimental to me so its kinda girlie yet with some boy color. My Oh loves it and it was on clearance. I got the blanket and bumpers and skirt from a sis in law it was a very expensive set and they waited to find out the sex as well. Her DH got a v so they wont need it anymore!!! I am not above hand me downs!! Lots of babies in the family so that will save us money!

Wow! That sounds like a good bed!! Unfortunately there's not any babies in our family (yet!) so I won't be able to get any hand me downs, although a few of my friends have babies so they might be kind enough to let me have some things!! They grow out of them so quickly their clothes are like new anyway aren't they!!


----------



## TigerLady

I'm not normally overly superstitious, but for some reason I have been reluctant to get baby stuff. I worry that it will somehow jinx me... or that I will know it is there and it will make me even more sad every time :witch: shows her ugly face. 

Do you find it helps or makes it harder to have stuff already??


----------



## 1stbaby

Well I have only bought a few things and the reason was sentimental to us. My OH and I lost my best friend to heart failure 4 almost 5 years ago. She was like my sister since I was 5. She loved dragonflys and had a tattoo of one in the same place she bought my tattoo where I have a cross. It just so happeded that the stuff I found matched the babysheets and stuff my sis in law gave us and had dragonflys all over them. It was more like a meant to be kind of thing.


----------



## 1stbaby

Great news though. One of my best friends had her baby boy Evan this morning at 6. Very excited! I am going to see him tonight, it makes me want to cry in a good way and an envious way.


----------



## Elliebank

I'm sorry about your best friend. I lost my 29 year old brother on 24th May 2008, also to heart failure. Still trying to get my head round it, still can't believe it's happened. I really want to get pg this year, to give my parents something to look forward to. Will still be upsetting though knowing that he won't be around for it, I'm sure you feel the same about yr best friend.


----------



## 1stbaby

O my goodness every day. I didnt have a maid of honor at my wedding because all my life i thought it would have been her. Yeah if I have a girl I will put her name as the middle name. I miss her a lot. I am sorry about your brother too, thats very hard. I really hope we all get pg this month. I am so jealous of my friend, I want to cry I am so happy for her but its going to be hard to see her and not cry out of envy.


----------



## Elliebank

If I have a boy he will be taking my brother's name. I know it is hard, you are happy for them but also so envious. I find myself jealous of strangers now that walk past me with a bump, or with a baby. One day it will be us!! :dust:


----------



## TigerLady

:hug: for both your losses. I haven't lost anyone that close to me, so won't even pretend to know how hard it must be. I can only imagine.:cry: I think it's wonderful that your babies (I KNOW you will have them!) will have their names if they are the right gender. :)

Happy baby thoughts for this month! :happydance:


----------



## LadyBee

I know what you mean, my sister had her baby almost 3 weeks ago...and I flew up to be with her for 2 weeks, one before and one week after the baby was born. I held him and cried knowing I couldn't be closer and knowing I had to leave and I know he's in good hands but I wanted to just take over. I hope that doesn't sound bad...I just loved being with him, and feeding him, letting him sleep in my arms... *sigh* ...so nice. :)
I hope this is our month! Are you all gonna BD every day or what's your plan? This is my first official TTC month and I'm so excited! :happydance::happydance::loopy:


----------



## Elliebank

We normally bd every day as soon as my af stops, but this month I'm temping (cos it's really annoying not knowing when I o'd) & I need to really concentrate on the signs my body gives me to show I'm about to O as we're going to use preseed so want to make sure we use it at the right time. Also using opt's - never got a positive on them but only do it once a day so might have missed it - gonna test 2/3 times a day near when I should O. So this month I think we will still bd a lot once af ends, but concentrate on when I'm gonna O & then go at it like the clappers!!! :rofl:


----------



## LadyBee

:rofl: 
I'm not temping and I've never used OPKs...I don't know that I have the talent for that. We're just going to BD every day or so. I'm on CD7 and let the games begin! :rofl::happydance::rofl: The true goal though is to have fun, and not be stressed. I never wanted to have to 'TRY' to get pregnant, I always wanted a surprise...but at this stage in the game, I will be surprised no matter what! Right? Bring it on! :happydance:


----------



## TigerLady

I started tracking all sorts of stuff from c1 after coming off bcp. This is now c6. It's nice knowing when you o... and that you DID o for sure. I try very hard not to plan the BD. I'm too afraid that if this takes a long time, BDing will become a job and no fun. I know that has happened to a lot of ppl. So, I only make SURE we BD for 3-4 days in a row at O time, aiming for starting 1 day before. 

I've already noticed that for those few days, BD has the very early tinges of being a job or chore. That worries me. Soo...

Other than that I just try to keep it like sex was pre-BD -- when the mood is there, go for it. Thankfully, we have never had a problem with dry spells and end up BDing more days than not, anyway. hehe :) 

Here's hoping this month is our month! :happydance:


----------



## 1stbaby

I am on CD 5 now. Yay! So af is leaving today for sure. I will start Bding every other day starting with tomorrow night until I get a pos opk then every day until one day after a neg one. We bd way too much last month and it became a chore (every day once af left until I got a neg opk which was CD21!) yeah it was like 13 days straight or something crazy. We still made it fun, and no complains from OH but just tiring. So I am going to take it easy this month and just concentrate on my fertile days. I temp and use Opk just to make sure my body is still normal after BC and D&C. I hope this is our month because next month I will probably stop buyin the OPK and just guess and BD.


----------



## becstar

I've missed this thread lately - sorry! AF just finished for me so now we're waiting to OV. I OV from CD 15-18 so the BDing every other day can wait for a while!


----------



## TigerLady

Ok... something to cheer me (and maybe a few of you)! We are early enough in our cycle, that I don't think any one of us has o'ed yet. So this should apply.

I was sitting here at work, sad about my last BFN... then thought wait. Here I am drinking a cup of CAFF coffee! AAAANNNNDDD... it's Friday and I'll be able to have a beer with my friends tonight! No coming up with lame excuses about why I won't have a beer when they are all kicking back and enjoying one! (They don't know I am TTC.)

With any luck this will be my last weekend of CAFF coffee and a couple of beers for at least the next year. So I am going to not think about what DIDN'T happen last month and think about what I will enjoy this weekend! :coffee::beer::sex::wohoo:


----------



## becstar

Sounds like a recipe for a baby to me! Enjoy it!


----------



## Someday74

I totally agree - I am CD5 and sooooo glad it is Friday and can have a glass or three of wine :dance: - definitely enjoy while we can!


----------



## 1stbaby

Ha ha I am totally there too. I have had coffee every day af has been here! I am an addict. Not much of an alcohol drinker, but its a friends birthday party tomorrow and I am going to have a drink with them then!! Then back to being good around cd 12 or so haha. Have a great weekend and I really hope we all get BFP this month. I hope I hope.


----------



## Elliebank

I was exactly the same when I first starting trying - and my bf would have freaked out if I started saying 'come on, I'm about to ovulate'. Now though we've been trying for a year so he thinks nothing off it that I take my temperature in the morning, or that when he walks in the bathroom there's normally a glass of my wee on the side :rofl: or after bd I shove a cushion under my bum!!! I hope it doesn't take you that long though chick x


----------



## LadyBee

Ha, you guys cracked me up :laugh2:...I'm sitting here in Florida, it's 8:35pm on Friday night and I'm drinking a rum and coke......:rofl: So I have to agree...we SHOULD enjoy it while we can! :happydance: After all, it makes BDing that much more fun eh?? :rofl::rofl::rofl: 
:yipee: Only 3 more weeks to go.........lol!


----------



## Elliebank

Sorry ladies when I followed the link from my email I only saw the post from Meli Tia, so my last reply prob doesn't follow on from yrs!! As I am writing this I am enjoying a big glass of wine!! I have been thinking about that a lot lately....whether I should really give up drink altogether instead of just the tww, seen as we've been ttc for over a year....do you think that has a big effect on ttc? I don't really drink a lot but I do enjoy having a glass of wine to chill. I used to think bloody hell I'll not be drinking for 9 months, why stop whilst ttc cos it could take ages (which it has!), but now I'm willing to try anything. What are yr thoughts on alcohol whilst ttc?


----------



## Elliebank

Meli Tia said:


> Ha, you guys cracked me up :laugh2:...I'm sitting here in Florida, it's 8:35pm on Friday night and I'm drinking a rum and coke......:rofl: So I have to agree...we SHOULD enjoy it while we can! :happydance: After all, it makes BDing that much more fun eh?? :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> :yipee: Only 3 more weeks to go.........lol!

I think yr post whilst I was writing mine says it all.....cheers!!! :wine:


----------



## LadyBee

My views on alcohol whilst TTC is - everything in moderation. You've got your pros and cons. If you're a lush then that's bad, if you enjoy a glass or two of this or that every other day to relax, then what harm is that, and it's like I said, it helps the BDing, doesn't it?! 
Now, on the other hand, if you've got a medical concern, like endometriosis (like me) or PCOS or something similar, then you'd want to limit your intake anyway...(so my original statement that in moderation it's ok, applies). 
We'll get our BFPs...it's like my husband says, "if Stupid people can get pregnant and raise a baby, I'm sure we can too" hahahaha! :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

Ha ha that's true. That does annoy me tho, people who aren't careful with contraception (i.e. don't use it properly) get pg when they're not even trying, yet there's women that try for ages & even if there's no problem with either of them still can't get pg *sigh* It's what we call in England 'sods law' - when you don't want it happens, when you do want it it doesn't happen. I only drink in moderation so I think I'll carry on for now, it takes the pressure off ttc & my bf loves it when I've been on the wine as I do literraly jump on him :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LadyBee

Yeah, I know plenty of people who should have been more careful...some of these poor babies that have parents that aren't worth a hoot.....

So, I think I'm going to get up in a minute and get me another drink so we can be :drunk: together......haha
Oh, and I don't know a man on earth that would complain at us 'jumping' them. That's why I *know* men invented wine and liquor (especially tequila and vodka)...:rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

ha ha ha. It's 2am here so I'm gonna have to go off to bed soon, my OH has already gone, gone job it's not a bd night!! Don't think he'd appreciate me waking him up!! Sorry to bring the mood down but it reminded me of this when you said about the poor babies with bad parents....it's been on the news tonight about a man that was jailed for 24 years for killing his 16 month old daughter. He put her face down on his knee & pushed down so hard on her that he broke her back. And when they examined her she had other fractures. How disgusting is that. He should rot in hell for doing that. I just can't understand how anyone could do that to a child, let alone their own.


----------



## LadyBee

Yep, case in point. There are idiots out there. I guess that's why we're trying so hard, because WE REALLY WANT THIS NEW JOY. People who have it and don't realize the blessing that it is (to have the opportunity to be a part of creation) should be the ones that can't reproduce.
Well goodnight, I think you should go snuggle up to the man you've chosen to help you in this process of 'creating'...appreciate the man he is and the qualities that led you to decide he's the man you want to be your children(s) father. ...and unlike the man on the news, he wants this as much as you do.
:hugs:


----------



## Elliebank

Sounds like a good idea to me, night night! :hi:


----------



## 1stbaby

Wow, great conversation ladies. I am catching up. I agree about the parents who arent worth a hoot out there not appreciating what they have. I now only know 6 pg women because my friend gave birth two days ago and it was amazing to see her and her OH as parents. Then 3 of the other 6 didnt even want to get pg and did and is not doing it the right way like smoking drinking, being dumb and mad about having a baby and what sex it is. I hate them really and it infuriates me. But anyway to get back on a positive note, I really hope it is our month. My OH and I went out to a movie last night came home and had a great BD session! I hope all are like that, cause we have been known to wear it out haha. Af is officially gone! I am going out for a few drinks tonight and lets hope we can make it happen this week!!!!!!


----------



## adzuki

1stbaby said:


> Well the :witch: arrived yesterday so I am on CD 2 now once again. I thought I would start a new thread for anyone who wants to share their journey through this next month with me. I hope this is our month!!!!!


I am with you (so far to the day!) on this month!! 

This is a great conversation! I work with drug and alcohol addicted youth, and at risk youth in a large city centre that is famous for drug problems. Here I am, on cycle 4, temping and charting, and there are all these kids who were accidents/unwanted/nelglected and they have FAS and stuff, and I tell you, sometimes I just want to shake their parents. We ALL screw up our kids in one way or another, but these guys have made such consistently bad decisions, and yet getting pg for them was easy. Here I am planning and trying and can't seem to catch the egg. Sometimes I wonder what God is thinking...

:)
A


----------



## 1stbaby

welcome to the thread!!!!


----------



## LadyBee

Hey ladies! Yep, hopefully only good BD sessions ensue...is there really such a thing as an un-good BD session?? :rofl: Ha! I know, I'm only kidding.....it can turn monotonous after a while. We just need to try to remember that we're not just trying to make a baby, we are in a loving relationship, one which *requires making love*...and hopefully it's in THAT process that we'll make a baby.

And as regards the idiots out there who happen upon babies and don't really appreciate them...those babies grow up...and chose their own path. And the girls that don't take care of themselves while they are pregnant, (if their babies survive) whether they admit it or not, being stupid catches up to them and they often later regret it terribly. And all the other ones.....:finger: (pardon me.) My two cents worth! :haha:

Hope you all are well and have a great evening!


----------



## TigerLady

Wow! too true about worthless parents. My next door neighbor girls (11 & 16) have a worthless mom like that. Totally disappeared on them a few years ago. They've kinda adopted me as a stand-in. It makes me CRAZY that she isn't there for them! No matter how much I do or care, I'll never be able to fill in the way the need their mom to be there. 

They were killing me this weekend, too. Took them horseback riding today and must have heard a dozen times -- "you should have kids." *sigh* It makes me feel great that other kids think I'll make a great mom, but makes it harder that I'm not having much luck trying! They don't know I'm trying and explaining "Well, it's not that simple." is getting old! Grrr. 

As for having a few drinks... I think (like said b4) moderation b4 o is no problem. I wouldn't recommend getting sloshed every night, but a drink on occassion should't hurt! I tend to lay off at least 4-5 days before I expect to o and stay away until AF shows again. Which usually gives me a few days to enjoy. :)


----------



## itsmelou1984

if im normally on a 33day cycle...and the :witch: still hasnt made an appearance (she was due yesterday) am i still on cycle day 2 now? or 35? im confused x x thanks x x


----------



## adzuki

Had a couple glasses of wine tonight, and just felt sad. I know that if we can't have kids it will be OK. I know that. I know that starting trying at 34 was risky, I know that. I somehow thought that waiting until I was financially and spiritually ready would be a good thing, but now it is a challenge. I just know that 4 months will turn into 8 months and then a year or more, and I don't know that I can TTC that long without cracking. 

Just that. Sad. I guess it happens, huh. :( 

hugs all and baby dust everywhere! 

A


----------



## charlotte84

Hey can i join too?
Cycle day 4, new to charting. I have just been letting nature unsuccessfully take its course for the last two years with many :bfn:, so giving charting a go! Good luck ladies!

https://www.tickercentral.com/view/a2an/1.png
https://www.tickercentral.com/view/a2an/2.png


----------



## LadyBee

itsmelou1984 said:


> if im normally on a 33day cycle...and the :witch: still hasnt made an appearance (she was due yesterday) am i still on cycle day 2 now? or 35? im confused x x thanks x x

Do you often miss AF?? If your cycles are irregular most of the time it's hard to go by cycle days...but if you haven't seen her, you keep counting up...CD 1 starts the first day of AF. If I were you and you're ttc, this late stuff could be a very good sign and testing would be in order!
Best wishes!

:hug:


----------



## LadyBee

Hi TigerLady~~ I feel for you there...I've heard the same exact thing, and I'm sure tons of us TTC on here have! We want to 'mother'...so that is what we do! And if you're like me, you 'mother' everyone, including new mommies! ha!
Try not to dwell on it...I think that's one of the highest compliments a woman can get, and whether we fulfil the reproductive part, we sure have an effect on others and help fill in where the mother misses the mark. You're great for stepping in and showing more than just some interest in those girls...you should feel great about that!


----------



## TigerLady

Hehe! I think you've got that right, Meli Tia! I've never thought of it like that, but that really hits a button! I DO try to mother everyone, whether they need it or not! :blush:

I'm right there with you, adzuki. I, too, waited until a little older (32) to start trying. It was just too important to me to be financially, emotionally, and mentally ready. Not to mention I wanted to be in a good relationship that I knew was permanent, with a guy who would make a great Dad. Took 32 years to get there. But I don't regret it! Even if it means TTC is harder. My sis did it the other way (grad high school 5 month pg and had another with another guy b4 she was 21). It has made her life SOOO much harder than it should have been. There were many times she was on the brink of destruction and nearly took her girls down with her. And neither of the girls have their dads around much. We are going to make MUCH better parents now than we would have b4 we were totally ready! Good for you for waiting, too!!:hugs:


----------



## 1stbaby

Well I cant really have a say in this conversation because I am only 23, but I do know a few younger people with health issues who had a hard time getting pg and it happened for them and then i know a few older in their 30s that waited and had a hard time but it happened. It all depends on the person. Even for me this is our 2nd month ttc after a D&C and that was hard to handle at my age. Everything health wise is fine now and dr gave us the go ahead to try again, but it may take us a while who knows. I feel like we are financially ready because I work two full time jobs doing social work for MRDD and my husband is set in his job as a manager. We are young but we got it together fast, grew up too fast I guess I should put it. I know its hard but keep faith, it will happen when it is supposed to!!!!!!! I hope we all get BFPs this month!!!!!!


----------



## TigerLady

You totally have a say, 1stbaby! I didn't mean it to sound like it was about age.. I don't think it is. I think it is about *readiness*. If you are totally ready at an early age, good for you! Hopefully you'll have an easier time and have a longer time to try in case it is hard. My sis was young and NOT ready. Not even out of high school yet when she was pg with the first. I just wasn't ready until 32. If I had been where I am now at 23, I would totally have started then instead. Just didn't work that way for me. 

It sounds like you are super busy with 2 jobs! 

BTW, this is SOOOOO a newbie kinda ?, and I should totally know the answer, but I'm not sure... I have a good idea, but _exactly_ what does D&C stand for? Can't find the answer anywhere, but see it pop up frequently.

:hug:


----------



## 1stbaby

Dialation and Curatige, i cant spell and I dont even know if thats exactly correct, but I know what it is obviously and I can explain that, its when you are pg and the baby has to be removed. for my situation it was not in the right place and could have caused me to die, for others there are other reasons too. anyway that was my first pg and now we are trying again and hopefully can get it right this time. that was right after bc. I knew what you meant, I know a few people pg now that I am so jealous of and feel like they dont deserve it, but I cant judge what is supposed to happen. I often wonder why, but no answers will come up. 

And yes two jobs keep me very busy, but I am a busy body, I dont like to do nothing, and time flies!! My mom is going to be our full time baby sitter the days we need her for free so that is a huge reason we can be ready now as well. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/21be70/ttc.png

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70


----------



## TigerLady

Thanks for the explanation. That would be hard. :cry: But :hug: for being brave and emotionally mature enough to deal with it and keep trying! 

I try tell myself the "meant to be" thing, too, but I'm not sure I believe it. Especially when it comes to my suspicions of the 2 cycles where I think I was but it didn't stick. The biologist in me knows that if that is what happened, chances are something was wrong and it was nature's way of saying, "Not a good idea this time." I should be grateful for that. But it's hard. I just hope it just isn't nature's way of saying "Not a good idea for YOU." I think I'll go postal on Mum Nature if she tries to take that 'tude with me! :grr:

Then again, maybe she just wants to bring me a good xmas present this year in the form of a :bfp:. I hope we all get that present this year!! :dust:


----------



## Jai_Jai

so this is where you have buggered off to FINE :rofl: I am a cycle buddy too!!! :D but guess will stick to our thread :rofl: but good luck ladies and tons of baby :dust: to you all I hope some of us get our :bfp:'s


----------



## 1stbaby

I am in both Threads, I just wanted to start another one for those girls that just joined this cycle, so they would not have seen the other thread silly! But I will be writing in both!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

aaaaaaaah sweet no take seriously pleeeeeeease?? :rofl: i was messing cant u see :D


----------



## Kimberly28

I'm on cd 11 today! Anybody have same cycle as me and wanna be my cycle buddy too? Here's hoping and Fx for a November BFP!! Just in time to be preggers at xmas time!! :happydance: Come on ladies we gotta stick together and :ban: the :witch: !! We want our :bfp: !!!! Take care ladies. :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

Kimberly-I'm on CD10....I'm going to stick to this thread cuz I'm not very talented with this site yet :) Stay on here! :D


----------



## TigerLady

What cd do most of you ladies o? 

I'm usually around 16, give or take a few days. Expect sometime around Nov. 4-7...

:dust::dust::dust: for everyone!


----------



## LadyBee

I usually Ov CD15 or CD16ish, Nov. 1 or 2...I did have a twinge today (a couple of hours ago) though, made me curious...
Do any of you have sharp pinches here and there between AFs?


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey ladies..hope your all doing well...af is almost gone here!


----------



## 1stbaby

Yeah I knew you were joking Jai Jai!! I am on CD 9 now and I usually ov around CD 17-20, I have not gotten regular since this is just attempt #2 after BC and surgery. We will c though, I would like to ov on cd 14 and be regular, but at least my cycle length is still always 28 days long. I will ov anytime between nov 2 and 8th, that means a lot of Bding!!!!! Hope everyone is doing well. Its getting cold here and I hate it, things would be much better if I were pg!! Then I dont mind wearing big baggy sweaters!!


----------



## TigerLady

I get middleschmertz (o pain) every month like clockwork. Except when on BCP, of course! :) Usually just uncomfy, not too painful, off to one side, some twinges, some little stabs, some dull extended aches. Usually last anywhere from a few hours to a day or so. My right side is meaner (more painful) than my left. 

I wish it would get cold and stay cold here! I live in the high desert (mtn desert) and it is ridiculous right now. I wake up in the morning and it is 30-35 F and by 2 pm it is 75... grrr... dressing for that is not easy.


----------



## LadyBee

I get the middleshmertz too, but sometimes the pains are weird, like the one yesterday, it wasn't typical of Ov and it was a little early, but either way, if it was or not, I'm not having any EWCM, so I am a little nervous that things aren't in kahoots this month. I will have to wait 'til this weekend to really be able to tell. I've toyed with the idea of getting OPKs, but it's too late in this cycle isn't it? Plus, like you TigerLady, it's like clockwork 90% of the time.
I used to live in Ohio too, I DO NOT MISS THE COLD! I woke up this morning here in Florida to a 55 degree (f) day! I was a little shocked to say the least. It's been in the 80s and we aren't used to the 30 degree dip! I agree it's nice to wear comfy stuff, but I'm comfy when I don't have to be either too hot or cold... :rofl: is perfection too much to ask?! lol!


----------



## TigerLady

Meli Tia said:


> is perfection too much to ask?! lol!

Of course not! we all deserve perfection!! :rofl:

My sis lives in FL, too. Love to visit -- but it's too hot for me! I am totally OVER summer about a month into it. I'm such a snowbunny! :cold:

It shouldn't be too late for OPKs, esp if you think you haven't o'ed yet. I don't plan to start using them until cd13 (haven't even bought them yet this c)... I o as early as 14 or 15, but usually not until 16-17. 

If you have middleschmertz as a backup, it may be interesting to get some, start them today or tomorrow and see if they match up to when you feel your middleschmertz and get EWCM.


----------



## LadyBee

So, since I am new to them (OPKs), are they pretty self-explanitory:blush:? I'd be getting them at wal-mart or some place like that this time around, but probably if I decide to use them I'll get them online (or is it offline...haha) Well, I'm still toying with the idea. I'd have to go get them right after I leave work...and I'm not so sure I'm that ambitious today... :rofl:
Heck, I keep forgetting what CD I'm on, I need to get a ticker or something...:dohh:


----------



## TigerLady

Meli Tia said:


> Heck, I keep forgetting what CD I'm on, I need to get a ticker or something...:dohh:

:rofl: I laugh only because I use my ticker to keep track, too! :rofl:

OPKs are totally self explanatory and very similar to HPTs. Just use them in the afternoon instead of FMU. There are digi and not digi ones. I haven't used the digi b/c they are more $. So, there is a control line and another place for a line -- if a line shows in the other window, that is your LH surge and you should o w/in 12 to 24 hours (i think...maybe it's 12-48 -- the package will tell you!) :) I've used both name brands and store brands... both worked for me. If you decide to use them, let us know what you think of them! :)


----------



## LadyBee

(got me a new ticker...hehe)


----------



## TigerLady

Meli Tia said:


> (got me a new ticker...hehe)

NICE!! :happydance:


----------



## 1stbaby

Just curious why you say not to use the fmu? I did last cycle and mine worked ok.... I have four pos in a row then back to neg. I just want to make sure I am doing it right, maybe because I used fmu thats why i got four pos... I dont know. Whats the difference?


----------



## TigerLady

They (you know, that all knowing "They") say that the LH surge starts in the early am, so doesn't build up enough to detect in FMU on the first day. I have used FMU b4, too... but think I was getting my first pos on the morning AFTER I would have gotten my first pos if I used in the afternoon. 

Example: one month I used FMU I got a neg, then woke up in the middle of that night with o pain (know I o'ed that night) and got a pos with FMU the next morning. If I had used afternoon, I would have gotten a pos on the afternoon of the day I got the neg with FMU. The kicker -- we didn't BD that night b/c I thought I was still a day from o! GRRRRRRR :growlmad:


----------



## babymojo

i started to spot this am and now nothing but i think the :witch: is on her way so i'm in!!! This is the month :baby:


----------



## TigerLady

:dust::dust: Babymojo!


----------



## LadyBee

Well I didn't go to the store after work, so I'm going to just go by my middleschmertz this month. We've been BDing every day and that will most likely continue (whoo :happydance: hooo!) until this cycle is up...so I should be on the right track anyway.

I'm really going to try to remain 'easy-going' through this. I think that I'll probably maintain my 'bat'-like behaviors until I get tired of it (though, it's actually kinda comfy to fall asleep like that :rofl:), and that could be months or weeks...and I'm not going to go nuts charting or temping or much of that stuff. I might change my tune in a few months though...can't speak too soon I guess.

Do you (those of you who chart and OPK and so forth) do it every month or do you cut yourself a break now and then?


----------



## Jai_Jai

well 1st baby i always used FMU too and the started using afternoon as well last month and it didnt change anything but i guess if u have lots of IC it doesnt matter!!! We are exact same in cycle days so was wondering when u expect to OV? think I am on Sun or Mon so lots of :sex: this weekend!!! xxx


----------



## TigerLady

I chart every month, but with reason. I started charting so I could establish a pattern... but when I went to the OB on c3 to check on meds, he told me to keep charting and (b/c I had been charting from the beginning), if I hadn't fallen pg by 6 mo we would start testing. :happydance: Usually under 35 (I'm 32) you have to wait a year b4 they'll test. :growlmad: So I continue to chart so I can have the short cut to answers! Even if tests come back fine, then at least I know. And if the DON'T, then I don't waste an additional 6 mo!

Otherwise, I'd probably consider a break after this cycle -- I have other things to go by and charting is sometimes annoying. I think it contributes to my thinking about this too much.:wacko:


----------



## 1stbaby

Well I have only been charting for two months after the surgery to make sure that everything is on track. i am glad i charted otherwise I would not have known last month I ov on CD 20... I would have thought it was on cd 14 or so. If i dont get pg this month I am going to take a break next month, i figure two months should give me an idea about when i ov. On the other hand to answer you question Jai Jai, I hope to ov this weekend, but last month was not until Cd 20 which would make it next weekend. The problem with that is that since I have a regular 28 day cycle always, that leaves only 7 days for the LP.... which could mean I have LPD. I have not figured it out yet since I am only on cycle two trying so maybe last month was just an affect from the surgery. If I only have a short lp this month i am going to the dr to get on meds to regulate me again. But I am hoping to ov this weekend and be back to normal on my own so that this will be the month!!!!!!! I hope I hope!! I am having some ov pain a little already and some creamy cm, so this could be a very good sign that I will ov soon!


----------



## Elliebank

Morning ladies.

I'm still bloody spotting from my af - last month I started spotting on cd13 & haven't really stopped since!! There was just more when my af came but it still wasn't like a normal af (didn't need tampons or towels, just panty liners). Hope it stops soon cos it's not very nice when bd'ing!!

For all of you that use preseed or are starting to - do you use it everytime you bd or just near to when you think yr gonna O? I've got 12 lots so think this month I'll use it everytime just to be sure.


----------



## LadyBee

Ellie-are you doing anything for the spotting? Do you have PCOS? Do you normally spot like this throughout your AF?


----------



## Elliebank

I mentioned it to my doc when I went for the results of the cd21 blood test last month & he didn't seem overly concerned, just said 'yr periods are all cocked up' (great help, thanks doc). This is first time I've spotted so much.


----------



## LadyBee

Hmm, that's interesting. Sounds like a Fab doc......sheesh. Well I'm an internet researcher (and a bit of a 'naturalist'), I've found out lots you can do to regulate your hormones, thus regulate your cycles. If you're interested I could PM you some info. :)


----------



## Elliebank

Yes please do, thanks! O:)


----------



## adzuki

Poor Elliebank.... that would SUCK!!! 

I guess a lot of us are expecting to O in the next week or so - happy BD week, and may all of us get lucky in more ways than one!!! 

:)
A


----------



## 1stbaby

Yep! CD 10 for me!! I really hope I ov on time, I think I am starting to worry myself a little and i want to stay relaxed this month! Hopefully my cycle regulated this time and I ov in the next week. Otherwise if its passed cd 18 I will have to see a dr :hissy: since my cycle is only 28 days and your LP has to be at least 10 days or its really hard to become pg. Well happy BDing!! I got decaf coffee this morning! Tonight is my last softball game! Tonight is a BD night for OH and I :blush: then not again till Friday ( and then all weekend!!) I hope everyone is doing well today think :bfp: this month!!!!!


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/21be70/ttc.png


----------



## TigerLady

Noticed your mood, 1stBaby --:hugs: I know it's hard, I would probably worry if I were you, too. Hopefully your game will take your mind of it. I LOVE softball -- played for years and years and want to play again this next summer. I'm a die hard catcher for fast pitch and a 3rd baser for slow pitch -- how about you??

I still indulged in caff coffee this morning. :blush:


----------



## 1stbaby

WOW!!!!!!!!! ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!! About the softball!! Seriously! I was a catcher all through high school for fast pitch!! Now I play 3rd base and coach for slow pitch for 3 years now!! That is too crazy! I know it will take my mind off things, it always does, its my passion. I am sad its our last game even though its cold. We start in April every year and go till the end of Oct. Wow you should join a league! Yeah I drink coffee every day, but I like the flavored stuff like Starbucks. So today I tried the decaf because my husband gives me a hard time about too much caffiene. I had some ov pain yesterday but its gone today, good sign though is I have c cm so hopefully that means ov is coming sooner than last month... I just dont know when thinking about things and worrying is too much you know... like when am I stressing, what is too much stress. Dont we stress every day? Who knows..


----------



## TigerLady

That's cool about softball! Fast pitch catchers make good slow pitch 3rd basers ...imho... b/c we have quick reflexes, aren't afraid of balls speeding at us, and have good arms. :bodyb: I'm def looking for a league this year. Haven't been able to play for a while b/c of wacky work schedules. Back to a normal schedule now, so I'm totally excited!

Interesting thing about coffee if you're into the starbucks sort... this totally suprised me. Espresso actually has much less caffiene than mild roasts. The only thing that has less is decaf. I learned that when I worked at a coffee place part time when I was a poor zookeeper. I was like "Nuh uh! No way!" But they swore that the longer (darker) you roast the beans... the less caff there is. :shrug: Who knew? I didn't! (Of course, they could have been lying to make a fool of me... hehe :fool:)


----------



## babymojo

well i think the :witch: is here i don't know my body anymore :hissy::hissy: i had spotting yesterday and today so i'm praying that it's not the :witch: but nothing about me feels prego! so i would love some cycle buddies :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LadyBee

I always thought espresso was waaay more concentrated thus highly caffeinated...interesting! I have decaf espresso that I like to have occasionally.

An espresso has less caffeine than a cup of coffee!
A cup of drip brewed coffee has about 115 milligrams of caffeine, an espresso (and percolated coffee) about 80mg, while instant coffee has about 65mg of caffeine. Decaffeinated coffee is not totally caffeine free, containing about 3mg of caffeine. A can of Coca-Cola has about 23mg of caffeine, Pepsi Cola 25mg, Mountain Dew 37mg, and TAB 31mg. Tea has about 40mg of caffeine, while an ounce of chocolate contains about 20mg.
Excerpt from: https://www.didyouknow.cd/coffee.htm

TigerLady is a smart cookie! ;):thumpup:


----------



## TigerLady

Heading home from work... will probably start opk just in case. For some reason I feel like o may come a little early this month. BD last night, so probably won't tonight... unless I or he changes my mind! :rofl:

But I've got pumpkins to carve and Holloween cookies to bake, so dunno if there'll be time. Hmmm... I take that back.. BD comes first!!! :muaha:

I know we are all coming up on o in the next week... so here's some extra dust for everyone!! Make babies, Ladies!

:dust::pink::dust::blue::dust::crib::dust::baby:


----------



## Elliebank

Hi ladies, how are you? I feel crap, full of a cold :cry: Wish I wasn't working. For all of you that use opt's, how many times a day & what time of day do you test when yr nearing O time? I've never got a positive one but I've only ever done them once a day & not every day so not really surprising - I've determined to get one this cycle though!! Also, does yr test tell you to bring yr wee to room temp (leave for about 20mins) & do you bother doing this? :hug:


----------



## 1stbaby

I used Opks last month and got four pos in a row, which worried me a little until I noticed I ov by temping and then I knew that I was just one of some women who have a large surge I guess you would call it. Or maybe the opks I use are sensitive. Anyway I used them in the morning FMU, which worked for me and I only used them once a day. My cycle may have been messed up though last month so I am going to use them twice a day starting with today actually. I got a neg this morning but for some reason I think i will ov on time this month so I want to make sure I get it right in case I dont have the four days like last month. I have had some ov pain and C cm, also my temp dropped a lot this morning but my opk was neg so maybe tomorrow? I hope so, I really want it to be regular this month and get my :bfp: !!! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70


----------



## Elliebank

Mine says that you shouldn't test with fmu cos apparently there's not LH in yr wee first thing in the morning (??) - maybe that's where I'm going wrong :dohh:, might start testing in the morning. Which one do you use? I just use the IC's from Ebay - the strip ones


----------



## Elliebank

I've just found this on peeonastick.com -

*10. Should I use first morning urine (FMU) with OPK's? No. LH is synthesized early in the day, and is not metabolized into your urine until later. So, as a rule, you are more likely to catch your surge later in the day. ("They" say you should test sometime around 2-4 p.m., but I've had fine luck at 10 p.m.-midnight.) Using FMU may not be a problem for you, but if you do not detect a surge during the cycle you use FMU, try testing later during the next cycle.

Note: the Clearblue Fertility Monitor is the exception. The FM Monitor does require FMU. *

As you got positives using fmu you should be ok, but I might keep to pm. Or maybe I should just test every hour till I get one!!


----------



## 1stbaby

Haha that would work too! I am using a wal mart brand, there are 20 strips in a pack they are 20$, actually they have them at kroger here as well, they are called early something I cant remember but they are the cheaper brand and always have 20 in a pack. I used them last month and that was my first attempt. I am glad I got the 20 pack though or else I would have ran out before my pos. I am going to use them again tonight as well, somewhere between 6 and 8 after work. Maybe last month was a fluke, I dont want to miss it this month and I am hoping it happens earlier this time so I will be using them at night as well.


----------



## Elliebank

It would be a lot easier doing them in the morning then you don't have to watch yr drink intake a couple of hrs before doing one - I'm dying for a brew at the mo but need to wait till I need the loo then I can test!! Grrrrr :hissy:


----------



## 1stbaby

Yeah thats going to be hard for me as well. I usually drink a lot of liquids during the day. I already had a coffee this morning now I am drinking powerade. It will be especially hard because I have a meeting from 2-5 and thats what keeps me awake is sipping water and stuff. Hmmm well I will just stop drinking at 3 or 4 and then test at 6 or 7. That should be good enough. Then again in the morning just to make sure.


----------



## Elliebank

When you get yr +ve opts, does the 2nd line come up straight away? When I do them there doesn't seem to be a 2nd line then after about 15 mins I can see one (it's still a -ve though as lighter than the control line) - just wondered if it comes up straight away if it's a +ve?


----------



## Elliebank

ps. spotting has stopped today & got creamy & a lil bit stretchy cm :wohoo::wohoo: Let the bd'ing commence! :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

And.....just done an opt - is -ve but the darkest -ve I've ever had so hopefully will get a +ve soon. I'm getting excited!!! YAHOOOOOOOOOO :sex:


----------



## TigerLady

HI girls!! :hi:

I'm totally grumping over these opks. *grumble grumble growl* I have used both FMU and PM wee... I am honestly starting to think FMU may be more reliable for me! :-k Strange, I know. But when I used PMW (PM wee..hehe), I got a pos a week before i actually o'ed! That was a couple of c ago. I decided to use PMW again this c (cuz you're SUPPOSED to), and I got a faint pos last night! ARG. I have been feeling like I would O early this month, but not THIS early!! this would be like 5 or 6 days early for me! All the other signs, CM, CP, o pain, etc... still indicate o a few days away, so I am going with that. I wasn't planning on BD last night, but OH changed my mind... hehe. So I'm covered either way. 

Maybe my surge is so strong that I need to use the weaker FMU to pin point it better??? :shrug:

I'm going to keep with PMW this c and see how the results match up to my BBT chart. 

Elliebank, I use the cheapos like 1stBaby does, too. I get the Kroger or Wal-Mart brand usually. This month I got the CVS brand... just depends on what store I am at when I remember to get them! hehe

1stBaby -- how did your last game go??? Did you win??? Any good hits or plays on your part?? Do tell!

:hugs:


----------



## Elliebank

Ha ha I'm loving mine at the mo - I keep looking at it!!! Only cos it's the darkest I've ever had though, but still not as dark as the control line so not quite there yet. Wish it was a hpt - God how I'd love to get a 2nd line on one of them - hopefully we all will in 2/3 weeks!!

I've just text my OH - 'hope yr not tired cos we're bonking tonight' - no reply as yet!!


----------



## TigerLady

Elliebank said:


> I've just text my OH - 'hope yr not tired cos we're bonking tonight' - no reply as yet!!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

:dohh::dohh::dohh:

Ok... just did some better reading... I feel like a complete ninkumpoop! The test line has to be DARKER to be pos! :dohh::dohh::dohh: Here I was thinking because it was almost as dark as, I was getting a faint pos! :blush: DUH! So it was still neg last night!! Though I did have a perfeclty visible test line. grrr. I was use to not seeing a test line at all, so figured any test line was some sort of pos. Nope. Guess I'm still on track to o late this weekend. 

Well. At least now I am more edumacated! :rofl:


----------



## 1stbaby

Haha thats too funny, no bonking for me till tomorrow morning. Then not again till Saturday night. I work two jobs some weeks and i dont see DH sometimes days in between and this is one of those weeks. We did win our game last night! !6 to 6!! We have come in 2nd place every season this year. There is a team we just can not beat!! O well 2nd is still good. I had a hit over the left fielders head since they tend to play the girls in, that will teach them! But then I hit to short stop after that every time. I made three plays at third. One line drive, one pop up and one grounder to first to end the game actually! My OH plays with me since we are on co ed slow pitch and he almost hit one over the fence. He has been trying all year, his last at bat and he hits the fence!! He was so mad it didnt go over, but still a great hit! Great game to end the season I have to say.


----------



## Elliebank

At least you haven't O'd early. I think we always have LH in our urine so will always get a 2nd line - it's the surge before O that makes it darker


----------



## TigerLady

Sounds like a great game, 1stBaby! I LOVE it when a girl gets up to bat and everyone plays in, then she SMACKS it right over their heads. I did that alot too.. would get up to bat, watch them all come and and just laugh to myself! It always makes you feel good when the next time you get up you hear everyone saying "stay back for her!" :rofl:

I bet you can't wait to teach :baby: to throw a ball!


----------



## TigerLady

Hey ladies... next time you log on check this out

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/68146-you-you-know-oh-dh-great-pop.html

I started it this morning and especially want to know more about your OHs (being buddies and all .. hehe)!!

Thanks girls! :hug::hug:


----------



## Essence

We are 'bonking' today like crazy as today is my O day! :D


----------



## TigerLady

:dust::dust: for you, Essence!


----------



## Elliebank

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all ok :hugs: Just got a question about temping....have you ever took yr temp during the day just to see what the difference is between that & yr waking temp? I have & yesterday it was exactly the same, and today it is .1 degree less....does that sound right? Should it not be higher once you start moving about? Just worried that I'm not taking it right in the morning. I take it as soon as my alarm goes off :shrug:


----------



## LadyBee

CD 14 for me! I have no real Ov signs yet, so still have this weekend to look forward to! I think it will be the next couple of days. All this talk about OPKs...temping and such, and I'm waiting blindly! I might change my tune next cycle if I don't get my BFP-might have to chart after all.

Said to my hub last night (slightly negative comment), "I don't know why I think this month is going to be any different than the 5 years prior, is proping myself upside down really gonna make real difference?" I was thinking that because we haven't had an 'accident' the whole time. His response was sweet, "Well you never know, it could..." . Then he proceeded to remind me of ALL the stuff I'm doing differently since my lap surgery in February, and that we DID use protection for 3-4 months after that just to be careful (I wanted to be sure to heal because of knowing about m/c risk after surgery and that I have a slightly higher chance of one with stage 3 endo anyway).

So...here's to hoping. I'm not being negative, I'm just trying to be balanced about everything. I tend to get overly excited (I'm sure lots of you can relate..haha) and I don't want to be one that falls apart at the thought that I'll never have a baby...I have plenty of time for that, but not NOW! :)


----------



## 1stbaby

I understand that, I mean I had a D&C, so not the same as you, but all my friends are pg or have just had a baby and I am still ttc. I know I can get pg, but now I am wondering well whats going to make this month diff from last month. Also I may have LPD which would decrease my chances hugely and that will break me. I will have to get meds to regulate myself and then keep trying. I really want this to be the month so I am trying not to get to excited so that I dont get sad if its not. My dr said after the surgery that my cervix was back to the right place and after my first cycle we could try again. Well I got af last month and then I ov late, and got af way too soon. I am hoping that this cycle will be normal and then I will have no worries. I hope things work for us all !!! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70


----------



## TigerLady

EB - yeah, I have taken my temp on several occassions in the after noon, just to see. It's always higher. I would think yours should be, too, so it's a little strange if it isn't. Are you taking it in the same way as the morning?? Specifically, the same spot? If you take it under your tounge, the farther back you are, the higher the temp will read, so make sure you take it the same place as the morning so that doesn't throw things off.

MT - your hubby sounds so wonderful. :) He's right about this being different, too! The Sx in Feb will make a big difference and if you guys were careful for a few months after, then you really haven't been "trying" all that long. This could totally be your month!

On the other hand, I feel the same way as both you and 1stBaby... I'm so excited this month, but am trying soooo hard to keep myself calm. I keep telling myself the same thing -- this month isn't likely to be any different than the previous ones!

Hopefully that's not true for us! Hopefully this is the month for all of us and then we can be preggo buddies, too! :happydance:


----------



## Elliebank

TigerLady said:


> EB - yeah, I have taken my temp on several occassions in the after noon, just to see. It's always higher. I would think yours should be, too, so it's a little strange if it isn't. Are you taking it in the same way as the morning?? Specifically, the same spot? If you take it under your tounge, the farther back you are, the higher the temp will read, so make sure you take it the same place as the morning so that doesn't throw things off.

I do take it under my tongue but haven't really paid attention whereabouts under my tongue, will do in future. Hope it hasn't messed it up for this month


----------



## Elliebank

Also, can you remember how much higher it was?!!


----------



## TigerLady

Sure! I usually mark it down... lemme dig out my binder....

Aug 17, 98.72 (high for me), am didn't take, but day after was 97.34
Sept 4, 97.1, am was 97.39
Sept 7, 98.70, am was 97.45
Oct 18-20, higher than 98.6 (but not 99), am 97.88,97.64,97.63

All these afternoon temps were taken during my 2WW. Maybe I'll take an afternoon today to compare 2WW to pre-o

:)


----------



## TigerLady

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN, LADIES!

FROM ME AND MY ANIMAL BROOD -- THIS IS BORIS AND NENYA.

ALL WE WANT FOR HALLOWEEN IS FOR EGGY TO COME OUT AND MEET !*


----------



## Elliebank

Ahh they're soo cute!!! Happy Halloween! :witch: (this is obviously meant as a witch & not af!!!! - hopefully the only 'witches' we'll be seeing will be tonight)

What's everyones plans for the weekend (apart from :sex:!!) We're going to see Saw V at the pics tonight, then don't really have much else planned.


----------



## 1stbaby

Well my plans other than the obvious... :rofl: are taking my dogs to get pedicures haha, then grocery shopping today and oil change. Tomorrow my nieces 8th birthday party then dinner and drinks :wine: at red lobster with OH and then the obvious.. then I took a vacation day sunday for fun to do nothing!! Then off monday with no plans as well haha. Hopefully just lots of :sex: !! O and DH and I saw the new Saw and it was good by the way. 

So a few things, I have been thinking I am going to ov on time this month and now I have another sign, which I did not know was a sign. I have such an increased sex drive *tmi I know* but its true! We bded this morning and I am like, ok I want more! I always just thought this was me, but it was like this yesterday too!! :blush: I really hope I ov on time now! I was looking at my chart and I cant really tell any difference yet. So does anyone check their cp ? I dont know how to do this but maybe it will give me a clearer picture if I try it.


----------



## Elliebank

1stbaby said:


> So a few things, I have been thinking I am going to ov on time this month and now I have another sign, which I did not know was a sign. I have such an increased sex drive *tmi I know* but its true! We bded this morning and I am like, ok I want more! I always just thought this was me, but it was like this yesterday too!! :blush: I really hope I ov on time now! I was looking at my chart and I cant really tell any difference yet. So does anyone check their cp ? I dont know how to do this but maybe it will give me a clearer picture if I try it.

Yeah I think higher sex drive is a sign (which is a good job really!!!). I have checked cp but don't consistently do it & if you don't do it at the same time every day don't think it really helps - you need to be able to compare it to other times in yr cycle. They say that when it's soft it feels like yr lips & when it's hard the tip of yr nose, which I do agree with.


----------



## LadyBee

TigerLady said:


> EB -
> 
> MT - your hubby sounds so wonderful. :) He's right about this being different, too! The Sx in Feb will make a big difference and if you guys were careful for a few months after, then you really haven't been "trying" all that long. This could totally be your month!
> 
> On the other hand, I feel the same way as both you and 1stBaby... I'm so excited this month, but am trying soooo hard to keep myself calm. I keep telling myself the same thing -- this month isn't likely to be any different than the previous ones!
> 
> Hopefully that's not true for us! Hopefully this is the month for all of us and then we can be preggo buddies, too! :happydance:

Thank you! I think so too :) :cloud9: 
I was out of town for 17 days between AFs (my sis in Ohio had her baby and I was there for 1 week prior then 10 days afterward), and we happened to be together for 5 days (he came up for a wedding we had to attend also), (1 before Ov and 4 after) I thought for sure that if I was going to get preg it would have been then, it was a great reunion BDing! :rofl: but I didn't prop myself up and didn't try to stay down as long as possible...so it really makes me wonder if that makes all the difference in the world or what. 

So, here's a TMI question. I know we all do it, but do we know how effective proping ourselves up on a pillow really is? I used to get up and go to the 'loo' (as you wonderful ladies here call it :) ) immediately...so is that a known deterrent for conception? Does anyone know of a couple that does that and still ended up preg? Or does anyone know of a situation where the woman simply just stopped getting up afterward and ended up preg? I know I'm asking for the world here, but I'm just curious. Maybe I should post this question in TTC, what do you think?

Sorry for all the ( ) s in here, I have a split personality....... :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

Meli Tia said:


> So, here's a TMI question. I know we all do it, but do we know how effective proping ourselves up on a pillow really is? I used to get up and go to the 'loo' (as you wonderful ladies here call it :) ) immediately...so is that a known deterrent for conception? Does anyone know of a couple that does that and still ended up preg? Or does anyone know of a situation where the woman simply just stopped getting up afterward and ended up preg? I know I'm asking for the world here, but I'm just curious. Maybe I should post this question in TTC, what do you think?
> 
> Sorry for all the ( ) s in here, I have a split personality....... :rofl:

I'm reading a book at the mo called 'Taking charge of your fertility' by Toni Weschler (which by the girls, if you haven't read it - I would HIGHLY recommend) and that advises that you don't go to the loo straight away, you should try & lie down for at least 10 mins after. Having said that though, it also says that if you DON'T do this it doesn't mean you won't get pg. As for the pillow thing, I don't think anyone really knows - there's no scientific evidence out there to suggest it does work. I just do it because my cousin told me that 2 of her friends started to do it after ttc for a while & got pg straight away, and they swear that it was the pillow that did it! (and obviously a little something else :spermy:) 

I personally put the pillow underneath my bum for approx 10 mins after :sex: and if it's bed time just go to sleep & don't get up till I need a wee/it's morning. If it's not bed time I get up after about 10 mins.


----------



## TigerLady

Wow.. fell behind while in the TTC section. :rofl:

Ok... plans for the weekend... getting ready to take the girls (my next door neighbors and their friends) to the ceramics shop for some crafty painting. Then trick or treating tonight... co worker is getting married tomorrow, but not sure if I am going yet. Gotta get grocery shopping in somewhere. Need to convince OH to work more on the mongo cat tree we are building (it was for my bday last year and that was Feb 18!!! :rofl::rofl:). My fav TV night is Sunday, so will be glued to True Blood and Dexter then. :)

CP -- I have been trying to test mine for months off and on but could never get it straight. This c I decided to try for real, so started checking every day. Finally noticed the difference this month! It pulled way up yesterday, so I'm still checking to see if it goes higher this weekend. 

Sex Drive.... oh yeah I notice that!!!! :rofl: Mine skyrocketted about 2 days ago and is still just getting worse! Can't wait for tonight to get here! :blush: No BD last night cuz we had a house full of kids. Drat it. GOTTA get busy tonight or I might implode. :rofl:

Pillow -- Dunno if it helps, but doesn't hurt. Supposedly your uterus points down naturally when you lie flat, so that alone should help. DEF don't go to the loo for 10 or 20 min. Ok... TMI.. I have a recurring UTI problem, so the docs have always said use the loo straight after. So I did... but then recently I have stopped so I can save those swimmers. I really notice a difference in how much ... umm... :blush: comes out in the loo ... when i go right after, lots... when I wait, almost none. :blush: Of course, that poses a problem for the UTI :grr: so the doc put me on daily meds for that that are safe for :baby:. Thank goodness!!!


----------



## LadyBee

TL-Me too, I notice a HUGE difference in how much stays in. I have been good and haven't gone to the loo straight away for a long time. I hope I don't get a UTI, I have had to go to the ER before because it was so bad before. It went from 'this is not normal', to 'I'm bleeding, this is REALLY bad' in about 3 hours!!

Well I am going to keep it up and hopefully something good happens out of this soon!! :)

:happydance::baby::happydance: Wishes for everyone this weekend!


----------



## TigerLady

MT - just in case you do end up with that problem (I know how TERRIBLE it can be), Go to the doc at the first sign. Ask about Macrodatin (sp?), it is a antibiotic specific for UTI and doesn't hurt baby. Also, because it works only on UTI, you can be on it long term with no trouble. I have been on daily doses for over a year and it is a miracle worker! My OB even doubled the dose when I told him I was TTC. LOVE IT!


----------



## TigerLady

Ok.. not totally over the moon about these OPKs. Maybe I'll feel better about them by next week, but so far not so much. They just don't seem to want to cooperate with me! :growlmad: The one I did tonight was lighter than last night! Grrr. Strange thing too... my cm is creamy today when yesterday it was more watery. I'M GOING BACKWARDS!!!!

I knew this cycle was going to be all screwy from the start. It's early cd wise for me to o anyway, but the signs were coming early this month -- even some middleschmertz yesterday from the left ovary. Dunno what the heck is up. We got in some quick BD tonight anyway, since we didn't last night. Just in case! Tho I didn't get much time to lie flat... grrr... the girls ended up coming over early to go trick-or-treating. Almost had an embarrassing moment. :blush: How do parents manage to get good BDing in??? :rofl:


----------



## Vestirse

TigerLady said:


> MT - just in case you do end up with that problem (I know how TERRIBLE it can be), Go to the doc at the first sign. Ask about Macrodatin (sp?), it is a antibiotic specific for UTI and doesn't hurt baby. Also, because it works only on UTI, you can be on it long term with no trouble. I have been on daily doses for over a year and it is a miracle worker! My OB even doubled the dose when I told him I was TTC. LOVE IT!

Sorry to crash....

Are you sure you don't mean Macrobid? I also have frequent UTIs, so frequent that my doctor finally prescribed me that to take every time I have intercourse (I have a revolving prescription for that). I don't take it as regularly a I should because the UTIs just don't seem as frequent anymore, but it helped a lot.


----------



## LadyBee

TL- I can relate a bit, it seems like things are not working together for me this cycle, go figure! We'll get it though...this is our month!!! :happydance:


----------



## TigerLady

Vestirse said:


> Sorry to crash....
> 
> Are you sure you don't mean Macrobid? I also have frequent UTIs, so frequent that my doctor finally prescribed me that to take every time I have intercourse (I have a revolving prescription for that). I don't take it as regularly a I should because the UTIs just don't seem as frequent anymore, but it helped a lot.

Crash away. I know the brand name was Macrodantin (sp right that time), but it has generics, to maybe Macrobid is another generic? I get the generic (which is still pricey w/o insurance) and it is called Nitrofuratoin. I was orginally told to take w/sex, too, but I still had a little trouble controlling UTIs. My OB upped it to daily. No trouble ever since! :)


----------



## TigerLady

Meli Tia said:


> TL- I can relate a bit, it seems like things are not working together for me this cycle, go figure! We'll get it though...this is our month!!! :happydance:

Thanks MT! I keep telling myself that with my weird luck the weird month may be what does it for me! I swear I'll twist things anyway I can manage if it will produce a "good sign" for me. :rofl:


----------



## Vestirse

TigerLady said:


> Crash away. I know the brand name was Macrodantin (sp right that time), but it has generics, to maybe Macrobid is another generic? I get the generic (which is still pricey w/o insurance) and it is called Nitrofuratoin. I was orginally told to take w/sex, too, but I still had a little trouble controlling UTIs. My OB upped it to daily. No trouble ever since! :)

That's exactly the generic I take!!! Say that it's generic for Macrobid on my pill bottle label though! Maybe it has more than one name? I take 100mg pills.


----------



## Elliebank

Hiya girls. Watched Saw V last night & thought it was v good!! Just watched 21 on DVD & thought that was v good too. I jumped on OH after too (have had a bit of :wine:) - love :sex: like that - on impulse & VERY good!!! - sorry if tmi :blush:

When we were watching 21 I thought of something I wanted to ask you girls....quite often since ttc, I've been sat on the settee watching TV & can really imagine having a bump, I sit there & almost feel like I'm pg & have a bump cos I'm thinking about it so much. I've never been pg so I might be imagining it completely wrong but I honestly sit there imagining this big bump, and can feel how it must be to have one, and have a baby moving inside you....and I really really can't wait till that becomes a reality. Does anyone else get carried away like that? :hug:


----------



## TigerLady

YES YES and YES! I want a bump soooooo bad. My sis always talks about how she LOVED being preggers. I just think, wow... how would that feel to have a little one there, moving and growing. *sigh* I SSOOO hope it happens for us soon!


----------



## Elliebank

I can't wait. I think it is such an amazing thing that a baby grows inside you, a human being!!!!! I just think it is the most special thing in the world....and as much as I have moaned in the past about how women have it much harder than men (I have had many a conversation with males about all they have to go thru is wet dreams, shaving every day (I didn't actually think that was a major thing but have had it pointed out from many a male) whereas we women have periods, labour, menopause, etc to go thru) I am still glad I am a woman and can (hopefully) have this amazing thing happen to me that my son/daughter grows inside of me.

I also want to tell you all this - I know that you've all just been ttc for a few months and so there's nothing to worry about, but just to let you know that in this day & age anythings possible - my work friend had cancer when she was younger & thus was told she couldn't have children. A few years later she met & fell in love with a man who had also been told that he was infertile. Last year they started IVF....last week she gave birth to a gorgeous little boy. Whilst I don't want to be told that something is wrong, that gives me hope that even if yr told that, it's not the end of the line. :hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

awww! Thanks, EB! I know it hasn't been long, but I still am encouraged when I hear stories like that. Each month I get those stupid :bfn:s and ugly :witch: shows her hated face, I think "well, even if there is something wrong, loads of ppl get pg with help! I figure out SOME way to afford it! no matter how costly it is!"


----------



## Elliebank

Yeah I'm like that. Not sure what it's like in the US (do you have to have insurance?) but here in England you CAN get IVF on the NHS (National Health Service....so for free) but it depends where you live.....which I think is ridiculous - if the government have decided to give it on the NHS then they should give it to everyone! I remember my friend telling me that his partner, who had already had one ovary removed, was facing the possibility of having her other ovary removed as she had a cyst on it. They weren't ready for ttc at the time, and I said to him 'she'll be able to freeze her eggs though won't she' and he said they weren't sure, it could cost them thousands depending on their postcode. They call it hear the 'postcode lottery'. I seriously think I would consider moving (if it wasn't too far) so that I coud have that available to me without having to pay loads. If I did have to pay though I'd find the money some how, it's worth it.

Anyway I'm sorry, I shouldn't be talking like this. We're all gonna get :bfp:'s in a few weeks!


----------



## TigerLady

Things are sooooooo screwy in the US! You don't have to have insurance, and most people can't afford to buy it if their employers don't provide it. That is why soooo many ppl here have no medical insurance. IF you are lucky enough to have or to afford it, it is very complicated. For example... how much it costs depends on the kind of coverage you want. 

Example: when I worked for a city in TX, I paid part of the premium every month ($50 for me, which is CHEAP). My deductible was $1000, which means I paid that out of pocket every year (resets at the calendar year) b4 insurance pays a dime. THEN they pay 80% of things covered. 

Next job... $500 deductible, cost me $150 per month.

Now... doesn't cost anything!! woo hoo!! cuz I work for the gov't. Deductible is $500, 80% after that is met. It costs the county $800 per month to provide that for me. YIKES!!!

THEN! There are things that aren't covered... like pre-existing conditions. Meaning if you start insurance with a new company and you have been treated in the last year for something then the new company won't pay for ANYTHING related to it until you DON'T get treated for a year. 

AAAANNND! Many things just are flat not covered. Infertility treatments are RARELY covered. My insurance does NOT cover them. So if I have to get any, it will all be out of pocket. I know ppl who have spent tens of thousands of dollars on fertility treatments. It's sooooooooooo wacked! :growlmad:


----------



## Elliebank

TigerLady said:


> Things are sooooooo screwy in the US! You don't have to have insurance, and most people can't afford to buy it if their employers don't provide it. That is why soooo many ppl here have no medical insurance. IF you are lucky enough to have or to afford it, it is very complicated. For example... how much it costs depends on the kind of coverage you want.
> 
> Example: when I worked for a city in TX, I paid part of the premium every month ($50 for me, which is CHEAP). My deductible was $1000, which means I paid that out of pocket every year (resets at the calendar year) b4 insurance pays a dime. THEN they pay 80% of things covered.
> 
> Next job... $500 deductible, cost me $150 per month.
> 
> Now... doesn't cost anything!! woo hoo!! cuz I work for the gov't. Deductible is $500, 80% after that is met. It costs the county $800 per month to provide that for me. YIKES!!!
> 
> THEN! There are things that aren't covered... like pre-existing conditions. Meaning if you start insurance with a new company and you have been treated in the last year for something then the new company won't pay for ANYTHING related to it until you DON'T get treated for a year.
> 
> AAAANNND! Many things just are flat not covered. Infertility treatments are RARELY covered. My insurance does NOT cover them. So if I have to get any, it will all be out of pocket. I know ppl who have spent tens of thousands of dollars on fertility treatments. It's sooooooooooo wacked! :growlmad:

Bloody hell that sounds complicated!!! And it's not on that infertility isn't covered!! :devil:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey ladies...i have a ?...so im on about cd 11 or 12, and i started temping vaginally the last three days...its been 97.5 all three days..? is that normal? my cp is still low, cm the last two days is kinda watery, and opks are neg at the moment. I've never temped before for so just curious if its normal to have the same temp..? Is it suppose to drop b4 O or rise? Thanks girls!


----------



## TigerLady

I temp orally, so may be a little different. However, everything I've read says if you get the same temp every day, somethings not working right. That being said, I have gotten the same temp up to 3 days in a row, but that is rare. Couple of things to consider:

Keep temping and see what happens
Are you using a BBT? Does it have 2 decimel places? If not, it may not be sensitive enough to pick up changes. Often when I am in a particular phase (ie pre-o), the tenth place doesn't change, but the hundreth place does.

You should see a rise AFTER o. Sometime you'll see a little dip on the day of o. By the end of a cycle you should have a coverline... that is, the general highest temp pre-o is the coverline. It's where you can tell there is a definite shift. Check out my fertility friend chart (link at the bottom of sig). I have one chart with 3 cycles on there and you can see what it should look like. Hope that helps!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks tigerlady! Yeah i've read that they shouldnt be the same...im just using a normal digital thermomter...it just says 97.5, so thats probly why. Also just wanted to let you know that last month i wasnt temping in the beginning but after i o'd i started temping vaginally and my temps were in the 99's and then went down to high 98's...so they did change and were higher after o compared to my temps now pre o..iykwim?...So im hoping nothing is wrong..and also i just started temping 3days ago..so hopefully tomorrows will be different! Thanks for you reply, and i took a peek at your chart and it seems like everyones temps vary, but also i know that vaginally is very accurate compared to oral..soooo who knowS! thanks and good luck to you! maybe we will get our bps around the same time!:) hugs


----------



## TigerLady

WOO HOO! Here's to November :bfp:s for all of us!


----------



## Elliebank

I also just use a thermometer where it only has 1 digit after the decimal point (it was advertised as a BBT thermometer though specifically for seeing when you O'd) - are these ones not ok for checking when you O'd? Should it be 2 digits? :shrug:


----------



## LadyBee

TigerLady said:


> YES YES and YES! I want a bump soooooo bad. My sis always talks about how she LOVED being preggers. I just think, wow... how would that feel to have a little one there, moving and growing. *sigh* I SSOOO hope it happens for us soon!

Mine too, she was the happiest I've ever seen her! I can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## TigerLady

Elliebank said:


> I also just use a thermometer where it only has 1 digit after the decimal point (it was advertised as a BBT thermometer though specifically for seeing when you O'd) - are these ones not ok for checking when you O'd? Should it be 2 digits? :shrug:

That universal all knowing "They" usually say to use one with 2 digits. I thought most BBT WERE 2 digits (that's what I thought made them BBT :shrug: ). For most women one digit wouldn't be sensitive enough to catch changes. But if one digit works for you and you get good charts, then I would stick with it. :)


----------



## Gabrielle

well my temp went from 97.5 to 97.2 today, and i have lots of ewcm...so O must be coming soon?


----------



## Elliebank

Gabrielle said:


> well my temp went from 97.5 to 97.2 today, and i have lots of ewcm...so O must be coming soon?

Sounds like it - get :sex:!


----------



## TigerLady

I would say that is a SUPER good sign! Make sure and get in some good :sex: cuz you might be o'ing today! :happydance: If your temps start going up the next couple of days, then you'll know for sure!


----------



## 1stbaby

Well I am annoyed. OH and I did lots of Bding this weekend, we had a great date night, and I am afraid it was just for fun * even though it was great! * I dont think we made a baby.... I have not even had a pos opk which means I wont ov till at the earliest Tuesday so looks like more Bding coming our way. I have had pinches and pelvic pain and c cm and some w cm now, yet no temp rise and no pos opk. I really want to ov on time. I think i will have to go to the dr to get some meds to regulate my c next month. I guess we will c each day until I ov..... good luck everyone who is about to ov!!! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70


----------



## Gabrielle

TigerLady said:


> I would say that is a SUPER good sign! Make sure and get in some good :sex: cuz you might be o'ing today! :happydance: If your temps start going up the next couple of days, then you'll know for sure!

BUt my opks is only faint today...? I usually get positive opks on like cd 15 or 16...so am i just gearing up to O? Cp is still medium not too soft yet...


----------



## TigerLady

Hmm.. could be you are a day or so from o, but remember those spermies stick around awhile!

You, too, 1stBaby. You could have totally made a baby. Those swimmers are just settling in for a good wait for eggy. :)

I may be waiting 'til Tuesday, too, at this rate! I don't think I've had such a long build up before. Yikes!


----------



## Gabrielle

I have to admit..i temp every morning between 4am and 5:30am so its not the same time..and sometimes i have to walk to grab the thermoter but thats it...so i hope these are accurate. Also my temp i took this moring was at 4:15 am, really 5 but the clocks were set back..anyway it was 97.2 but then i took it an hour later when i woke up again and it was 97.6......so who knows!


----------



## babymojo

hi i'm CD4 so i'm in this month and ready for a :bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## 1stbaby

Well I am almost 100 percent positive I got a pos opk this morning, and if not then i am sure tomorrows will be. I am much better at ease knowing I will ov on time this month now. OH and I are going to bd tonight again, i am giving him a break from the weekend haha to build some more swimmers, I may have exhausted him this weekend, but it was so much fun!! By the way for those of us temping and the time changed, now we have to take our temp an hour earlier. I did the research this morning and turns out there is a big difference. I dont mind because I can take my temp and then go back to sleep for a bit but just thought I should share that. I hope this is our month girls! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70


----------



## TigerLady

WOOO HOO!!! C'mon 1stBaby Eggy!! :happydance:

I thought that as long as you take your temp w/in an hour of the same time, you're good. So if you move it slowly toward an hour later, you'll still get good results. e.g. Hour early one day, 45 min early the next, 30 min the next.. etc until your back to the normal time. Am I totally wrong??? :dohh:


----------



## Elliebank

In the TCOYF book, it mentions what to do when the clocks change - think it was something similar to what you've said TL - I'll check it later when I'm not working (oops...shouldn't really be on here....)


----------



## TigerLady

:rofl: neither should I, but WTH! Why not?? :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

TigerLady said:


> :rofl: neither should I, but WTH! Why not?? :rofl:

My thoughts exactly! What the boss doesn't know doesn't hurt him!! :rofl:


----------



## LadyBee

:rofl: (as I check BnB from work too...but I work for PEOPLE, so I am on a Personal computer!!!) (she lets me use it, so I'm ok...) 
Oh, and speaking of my 'boss', she just told me 20 minutes ago that her (future) DIL is pregnant and they just found out and they are celebrating tonight. Wonderful. I'm happy for them...it came so easy...seems that's the trend all around me :) 

Well I'm off to check some other things and get off of here to finish up, I've got a long day ahead of me.
:hug: :hug: :hug: (!)


----------



## 1stbaby

Hmm I dont know.. I have never read that, all i know is that this morning I checked my temp at 5:30 which used to be 6:30 ( I try and check it at 7 every morning) and it was 97.5 which is normal. Then I went back to sleep and checked it at 7 (when I wake up) and it used to be 8, and it said 98.1, which would mean I ovulated yesterday because that is above my control line. So the time made a huge difference for me. I will check at 6 am and 7 tomorrow again just to make sure. I get up at 7 anyways so I can check at 6 then sleep another hour just to make sure. But I was thinking about checking another opk this afternoon. I have never gotten a pos in the afternoon so I dont know that I should try, they are only pos in the fmu.


----------



## Elliebank

1stbaby said:


> Hmm I dont know.. I have never read that, all i know is that this morning I checked my temp at 5:30 which used to be 6:30 ( I try and check it at 7 every morning) and it was 97.5 which is normal. Then I went back to sleep and checked it at 7 (when I wake up) and it used to be 8, and it said 98.1, which would mean I ovulated yesterday because that is above my control line. So the time made a huge difference for me. I will check at 6 am and 7 tomorrow again just to make sure. I get up at 7 anyways so I can check at 6 then sleep another hour just to make sure. But I was thinking about checking another opk this afternoon. I have never gotten a pos in the afternoon so I dont know that I should try, they are only pos in the fmu.

This is what it says in TCOYF (I'll just type it word for word) -

'While British Summer time can be a welcome change, it can be a minor annoyance if it occurs right smack in the middle of yr fertile phase. The time change has the same effect as taking yr temp an hour later than usual in the fall (and thus they may tend to be higher than normal) & and an hour earlier in the spring (and thus they may tend to be lower than normal)

If you are in yr luteal phase when British Summer Time occurs, you don't really need to do anything. Just be aware that yr temps may tend to be a little higher or lower for the few days it takes yr body to adjust to the shift.

If yr body is sensitive to time differences however, and especially if you are approaching ovulation, you may want to adjust yr waking times for a few days leading up to the weekend. Using 6am wake-up time as an example, take yr temp as follows -
*In the fall
Friday 6.00am British Summer Time
Sat 6.20am British Summer Time
Sun (once you put yr clock back an hour) 5.40am greenwich mean time
Mon 6.00am greenwich meantime'*

Hope this helps & make sense, it's prob no good for you as we've already passed the time when the clocks change, but if you want to go back to 7am looks like you'll be able to after o


----------



## Elliebank

On another note - OH has annoyed me tonight :devil: I came home from college at about 9.20pm (I go to evening classes to learn Spanish), after having also done some shopping at the supermarket, and he's on his PS3 & the washing up is still piled up!! Grrrrrr. I had a go at him & he said he can't do it because of his thumb (he has a MINOR cut on it and about 10 plasters....drama queen I tell ya) so instead of being able to sit down (or come on here more likely :rofl:) I had to do the dishes! :dishes: He did give me a hug & kiss after though & said thanks so I guess all is forgiven. Need to keep in his good books as want some :sex: tonight :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

Elliebank said:


> On another note - OH has annoyed me tonight :devil: I came home from college at about 9.20pm (I go to evening classes to learn Spanish), after having also done some shopping at the supermarket, and he's on his PS3 & the washing up is still piled up!! Grrrrrr. I had a go at him & he said he can't do it because of his thumb (he has a MINOR cut on it and about 10 plasters....drama queen I tell ya) so instead of being able to sit down (or come on here more likely :rofl:) I had to do the dishes! :dishes: He did give me a hug & kiss after though & said thanks so I guess all is forgiven. Need to keep in his good books as want some :sex: tonight :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: YES!!! Just let it slide and make it all better by making that :baby: tonight!!

I gave up long ago with expecting OH to do much around the house... so now we have a deal: I take care of general stuff INSIDE --- dishes, laundry, vacuum, etc -- and he takes care of general stuff OUTSIDE and "man stuff" -- mow lawn, plant flowers, rake leaves, shovel snow, take out trash, install new light switches, etc etc. He also gets to do any "Heavy Lifting," which he has defined as "Basically, anthing she (that's me) doesn't want to do." :rofl: I just tell him it's heavy lifting so it's his job, even if it is just changing a light bulb. :rofl: It has actually worked out really well! And every once in a while we help each other out -- I mow sometimes... he vacuumed yesterday. :)


----------



## Elliebank

I suppose I shouldn't really moan, he has been working on the house all day (replastering) as he's no work on at the mo .Don't get me started on that, don't want to think about what we'll do if I'm pg & he has no work. My Dad said to me the other day 'should you really be ttc when he's struggling for work' (cos of the stupid credit crunch as it's called here in the UK) - I'm sorry, but after trying for so long I'm not putting it on hold. That is probably irresponsible but my heart's ruling, not my head.

Ha, notice how I say 'don't get me started on that' then write a whole post about it? :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

awww. :( Credit crunch here, too!! Lots of fallout. Lots of lost jobs. :cry: I've been really lucky that OH and I have pretty stable jobs (KNOCK ON WOOD!!!). Even if you are pg, he's got plenty of time to find work!! It will work out. It HAS to! :hugs:


----------



## Elliebank

That's what I think to. He was working for just one guy (although he's self employed) but work has dried up with him so he's setting up properly on his own, advertising, getting his van sign written etc. so he should get more work soon. He's really good at it too (I know I'm biased but he is honestly!!) so I'm sure he'll do well. Then I can be a lady of leisure!!!! 

Only prob is as well I work for an agency so will only get government maternity pay BUT I am due to be taken on permanently soon, so I just hope it happens at the right time so I'm entitled to company maternity pay (I would be happy to accidentally get my due date wrong....lol)


----------



## TigerLady

:wohoo:

OPK was faint again today.... wooooo hooooo! Pretty sure I o'ed Sunday night/wee hours of Monday morning. :happydance: Another couple of days of BBT should show for sure. But I think I'm entering into the 2WW now. Hopefully everyone else is moving along well, too...??? 

How's the opks 1stBaby?? MT? EB? Everyone?? I need my buddies in the 2WW with me!!! :hissy:

:rofl: You guys are the best! :hugs: all around!!


----------



## Elliebank

TigerLady said:


> :wohoo:
> 
> OPK was faint again today.... wooooo hooooo! Pretty sure I o'ed Sunday night/wee hours of Monday morning. :happydance: Another couple of days of BBT should show for sure. But I think I'm entering into the 2WW now. Hopefully everyone else is moving along well, too...???
> 
> How's the opks 1stBaby?? MT? EB? Everyone?? I need my buddies in the 2WW with me!!! :hissy:
> 
> :rofl: You guys are the best! :hugs: all around!!

I don' think I've O'd yet - not got a positive opt or an O date on ff :cry:


----------



## Gabrielle

Im so fustrated...had faint lines on sunday, pretty dark line monday morning, and faint lines monday night and today...whats going on! did i O?!!!......and had a temp dip on sunday moring, a rise on monday moring, and its still higher today...took a little drop...oh so confused! :(


----------



## Elliebank

I was gonna say that looking at yr chart you may have O'd on Sun, but then that doesn't correspond with yr opt's.... wait till tomorrow to see what yr temp is - if still high ff might give you an o date


----------



## Gabrielle

thanks...yeah i know what you mean..the thing is i dont temp the same time everyday..its usually betwwen 4am to 5am..so not to off..because i get up with the baby so when the baby gets up i temp real quick..so i hope i can go by those temps. this is my first time temping pre o...and everytime after i have o'd i would start temping and they were in the 99's....so idk if i have ya know?


----------



## Gabrielle

Ellie...looking like you had a temp dip...and maybe O'd or are going to soon! fingers crossed for you!!:)


----------



## Elliebank

Maybe keep on with the opt's then as yr temps aren't that reliable. I'm on cd15 too & don't think I've O'd yet, my cycles vary between 28 & 31 days (last one was 28 days)


----------



## Elliebank

Gabrielle said:


> Ellie...looking like you had a temp dip...and maybe O'd or are going to soon! fingers crossed for you!!:)

I was hoping that today's temp would have gone high today so that it looked like I O'd yesterday but cos it's still low don't know if the dip means anything?? :shrug: Will see what happens tomorrow!!


----------



## Elliebank

:fool: *** STUPID QUESTION ALERT *** :fool:

You know you're not supposed to drink a couple of hrs before doing a opt?? Can you eat???? :blush:


----------



## LadyBee

TL, I'm thinking this weekend either Sun or yesterday I Ovd, so I'm joining you in the 2ww! I am not going to symptom spot, or anything this time......HA! I symptom spot for other people, of course I'm going to symptom spot!! :rofl: Seriously though, I am going to try to enjoy the next 2 weeks and hopefully not go crazy.
This is it for all of us!!! :happydance:


----------



## Gabrielle

YES YOU CAN EAT!!! HAHA ......its ok dont feel dumb ellie!


----------



## Elliebank

Whoop whoop just done an opt & it's darker than the one this morning, so hopefully will get a +ve soon :happydance: And I ate beforehand too lol :rofl:

I did hold this one in my wee for longer though (normally I hold it there for 10 secs as it says on the instructions but thought I'd do it for longer just to see if it did anything) - you don't think that's why it's darker do you?

PS. Meli, TL & 1st baby - glad you've O'd, hope you caught eggy


----------



## LadyBee

YAY EB!!! Hope you've been gettin' bizzay!! :rofl: We ALL need that eggy to get caught then put away for 10 months! Makes me wanna dance :happydance::dance::yipee::happydance:


----------



## 1stbaby

I got another pos opk this morning, i hope I ov tomorrow because my lp is short and if I ov tomorrow that will give me at least ten days lp. We had a horrible interuption this morning caused by a pipe busting from the washer upstairs causing water to leak through the carpet onto our lower level living room carpet so we have been up since 5:30 cleaning it up. I hope we can fix everything without having to spend money or I am going to get really upset. Well we will have to spend money, but I dont want to spend big money. Anyway i had to temp that early but it would have been 6:30 before the time change anyway so it would have been close enough. We bded last night and probably will every night until I get a neg again. I hope we are pg this time and I will have a memory forever of when conceived, not to mention its election day here as well. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70


----------



## TigerLady

OMG!!!! I just typed an ENTIRE message, but got an error and it deleted it ALLLLLL! :growlmad: I hope that is not a sign for how today is going to go! :dohh:

Ok.. here goes again!

MT - I'll make a deal with you. I won't symptom spot if you won't... BUT we can symptom spot for each other! Does that make us less guilty??? :rofl:

EB - had a peek at your chart (messaged you). Looks FAB!! I totally bet that eggy is pushing at the confines of your ovary and ready to POP any minute!! :happydance: Keep at the opks and BBTs! 

Gab - Had a peek at yours, too. I'm with EB -- you probably o'ed on Sunday! :yipee: I did, too and FF hasn't given me an o date either. It will tomorrow after I enter another high temp. I bet it will for you, too!

EB, I saw you said 1stBaby o'ed.... did I miss a post?? Or is it in her journal (haven't gotten there yet!). I hope so!!

Off to the doc (OB) this afternoon. Hopefully will get encouraging news.

C'mon Nov :BFP:s for all of us!!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## TigerLady

1stbaby said:


> I got another pos opk this morning, i hope I ov tomorrow because my lp is short and if I ov tomorrow that will give me at least ten days lp. We had a horrible interuption this morning caused by a pipe busting from the washer upstairs causing water to leak through the carpet onto our lower level living room carpet so we have been up since 5:30 cleaning it up. I hope we can fix everything without having to spend money or I am going to get really upset. Well we will have to spend money, but I dont want to spend big money. Anyway i had to temp that early but it would have been 6:30 before the time change anyway so it would have been close enough. We bded last night and probably will every night until I get a neg again. I hope we are pg this time and I will have a memory forever of when conceived, not to mention its election day here as well.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70

:dohh:

Missed a post! YAY!! 1stBaby's eggy is on the hunt for :spermy:, too!

Sorry to hear about your mess. :( Sucks. Life is ALWAYS doing junk like that. 

I'm w/u -- funny story to tell :baby: about how s/he was made! :rofl:

You and OH have a lot of stamina!!! :sex: If you didn't make a baby with all that BDing, I'll be shocked!!! :shock:


----------



## 1stbaby

Yeah OH makes situations better by joking, we were tryin to sell this house. Looks like we will be staying longer! Anyways we will be working on fixing this mess for a while but it will keep us busy. Yeah we have a lot of stamina I guess you would say, I was tired last night but I pushed through haha. Last month we bded every day for two weeks though and no pos hpt last month, but I think thats because my lp is too short and didnt give the egg enough time. I hope things are diff this month. I have not ov yet, so makes me wonder if the weekend swimmers are still surviving. I guess we will just have to bd until i get a neg...


----------



## Elliebank

Oh no, hope you get it sorted & don't have to spend loads!


----------



## babymojo

hi i'm CD6!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Tiger lady thanks for your advice...now let me tell you though hun

I had very bad O pain yesterday and now its gone...still have ewcm, cp kinda high, and temps still in the 97's. i always temp after i get a postive opk in the past just never pre o...and my temps are always high 98's and 99's...sooooo i think i am going to O tomorrow...if that makes sense..i dont trust those temps quite yet..and im waiting for a positve opk ..so we'll wait in see..do you agree with me or should i go by ff..its just my temps really are sooo high in the 2ww!


----------



## TigerLady

Gabrielle said:


> Tiger lady thanks for your advice...now let me tell you though hun
> 
> I had very bad O pain yesterday and now its gone...still have ewcm, cp kinda high, and temps still in the 97's. i always temp after i get a postive opk in the past just never pre o...and my temps are always high 98's and 99's...sooooo i think i am going to O tomorrow...if that makes sense..i dont trust those temps quite yet..and im waiting for a positve opk ..so we'll wait in see..do you agree with me or should i go by ff..its just my temps really are sooo high in the 2ww!

Well DRATS! You're right. :( Trust the opk for now. If you think your cover should be higher, you're probably right. *sigh* At least if you don't o until tomorrow, there's lots o' time for productive :sex: still left! hehe


----------



## Elliebank

TigerLady said:


> EB, I saw you said 1stBaby o'ed.... did I miss a post?? Or is it in her journal (haven't gotten there yet!). I hope so!!

I saw that 1stBaby got a +ve opt (a few pages ago) but then I see yr still getting them 1stBaby so O is probably happening right now, like me hopefully! :happydance:


----------



## Elliebank

:rofl::rofl: I've just told OH that I should be O'ing VERY soon so we need to keep at it until I know for sure. His reply was (whilst rolling his eyes) - I'm all bonked out :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

Elliebank said:


> :rofl::rofl: I've just told OH that I should be O'ing VERY soon so we need to keep at it until I know for sure. His reply was (whilst rolling his eyes) - I'm all bonked out :rofl:

LOL!!!! My OH was, too, this cycle! I SWEAR that guys are never happy. Always complaining that their laides don't want enough bonking to keep them happy... 'til they get a lady who does! Then they complain that they can't do it that much! :roll: NEVER HAPPY!


----------



## Elliebank

I know! You'd think they'd be loving it that their women are jumping on them all the time!!! :happydance:


----------



## 1stbaby

I cant say I have the same complaint just yet... while we were cleaning up the water damage I was telling OH i was getting in the shower before I have to go to work and he was about to leave for work as well, but i guess he could tell I was in a bad mood becuase of the damage and he attacked me while I was undressing and well had some bding going on... :blush: :rofl: Like that made everything all better right, well I have to say it kind of did. Like forget the problem just make a baby!!!!!!! He laughed because I layed in the bed for about ten min and I guess he know I was about to ov because i would probably not lay there otherwise. It was so amusing cause he doesnt want to know when I ov (less pressure). I love that he always can make me laugh no matter what. I pretty much adore him and I have to say things have gotten better since TTC. You kind of wonder, hey I wonder if things could get any better, when things start to get boring, and then it hits you... Sorry I went off in a tangent.... 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70


----------



## Elliebank

That was sweet IstBaby. Got to admit ttc has brought us closer together & given our sex life a boost too - just wish we didn't HAVE to :sex: at certain times & could be a bit more spontaneous.

:wohoo: I've just done my 3rd opt of the day....darker!!! Still not quite positive yet though!!! :wohoo:


----------



## TigerLady

Great story, 1B!! My OH always gets hints about my o date from when I start lying there after, too! lol

Yay, EB!! Eggy is coming!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Yayyy Ellie......better bd when hubby gets [email protected]!!!! :) Go get that eggy!


----------



## LadyBee

Whoo hoo! We're all in line for our :bfp:s!!! (good convo btw...) 
So in the TWW, is it still called BDing or is it called FUN? LOL :rofl: I'm in a fab mood today! Maybe it's a good sign! 
TL-I'll sure symptom spot for you! Tell me how you're feeling, :-k I'll tell ya what you've got! :thumpup: :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

FUNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think my ovaries are having a race at the mo to see who can release first - I'm getting twinges from BOTH sides!! :happydance:


----------



## TigerLady

Elliebank said:


> FUNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I think my ovaries are having a race at the mo to see who can release first - I'm getting twinges from BOTH sides!! :happydance:

OOOOO!!!!! Maybe You're getting TWO eggies and TWINS!!!!! :wohoo:

boys, girls, or one of each??? :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

Meli Tia said:


> Whoo hoo! We're all in line for our :bfp:s!!! (good convo btw...)
> So in the TWW, is it still called BDing or is it called FUN? LOL :rofl: I'm in a fab mood today! Maybe it's a good sign!
> TL-I'll sure symptom spot for you! Tell me how you're feeling, :-k I'll tell ya what you've got! :thumpup: :rofl:

I'm in a great mood, too!! Good signs all around.

MT - I've got twinges in my uterus/ovary area that haven't really gone away since o... and it feel more constant everyday and almost like a constant slight burning today.. not painful, but def there.... whatta think?!?!?! :rofl: I'm LMAO just thinking about how crazy I am!


----------



## LadyBee

TL-your eggie is traveling through your tube and is bouncing off the sides of it because it was so happy it just got fertilized!!! That's what you're feeling!!! Whoo hoo! :headspin::wohoo:


----------



## TigerLady

Meli Tia said:


> TL-your eggie is traveling through your tube and is bouncing off the sides of it because it was so happy it just got fertilized!!! That's what you're feeling!!! Whoo hoo! :headspin::wohoo:

OMG!!! Does that mean :baby: will be bouncing off the walls when s/he is a kid??? Oh NO! I don't know if I can take more of that... I already have 6 cats that do that! My walls will crumble!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

TigerLady said:


> OOOOO!!!!! Maybe You're getting TWO eggies and TWINS!!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> boys, girls, or one of each??? :rofl:

:rofl: I think I would faint with shock if I got told there were 2 in there!!!


----------



## LadyBee

We're all gonna have bouncing babies!! 
EB-one from each ovary would be awesome! I'll take twins! ha, reminds me...I joke with my nephew that I am twins, and he wants to be twins with himself too.
TL-I'm having little spasms in my belly...what is that?


----------



## TigerLady

Meli Tia said:


> We're all gonna have bouncing babies!!
> EB-one from each ovary would be awesome! I'll take twins! ha, reminds me...I joke with my nephew that I am twins, and he wants to be twins with himself too.
> TL-I'm having little spasms in my belly...what is that?

It's DEF your uterus fluffing itself up for the little zygote that is coming down the pipes! It wants to be super comfy for it! :)


----------



## LadyBee

TigerLady said:


> Meli Tia said:
> 
> 
> We're all gonna have bouncing babies!!
> EB-one from each ovary would be awesome! I'll take twins! ha, reminds me...I joke with my nephew that I am twins, and he wants to be twins with himself too.
> TL-I'm having little spasms in my belly...what is that?
> 
> It's DEF your uterus fluffing itself up for the little zygote that is coming down the pipes! It wants to be super comfy for it! :)Click to expand...

FLUFF UP THEN...!!!


----------



## Elliebank

Grrrr....I did another opt last night & it was darker again, but still not positive. Done 2 so far today & they're a little bit lighter :cry:


----------



## Gabrielle

Ellie hun im sorry...i am going through the same thing..my opks were light on sunday, darker monday morning, light monday night, then got darker all day long yesterday untill 6pm it went light again...and this morning is kinda light too! Sooo fustrated! I dont think i've o'd because my temps are still low..im worried i wont O this cycle!! Also i keep bding and i am just wanting to relax! lol...hope it starts looking better for the 2 of us!:)


----------



## Elliebank

I'm the same, would like a night off :sex: & just have a nice cuddle....but daren't!!!


----------



## LadyBee

Hello ladies, wish I could shed some light on the whoe OPK thing, but I've never done it so I can't help :( :shrug:
Now, I'm definately not symptom spotting (TL!) but.......I'm having needley pains in my right side, like low and deep, not like where my ovary is...and the O pains came from the left this time! What is this TL?? :rofl: It's much too soon to have any 'symptoms', but hey, I'm not spotting any! :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

Meli Tia said:


> Hello ladies, wish I could shed some light on the whoe OPK thing, but I've never done it so I can't help :( :shrug:
> Now, I'm definately not symptom spotting (TL!) but.......I'm having needley pains in my right side, like low and deep, not like where my ovary is...and the O pains came from the left this time! What is this TL?? :rofl: It's much too soon to have any 'symptoms', but hey, I'm not spotting any! :rofl:

:-k That sounds suspiciously like a little ball of cells scratching its way into the right sides of your uterus... :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

EB/Gab - I'm soooo sorry the opks are giving you so many headaches!! Believe me! I understand (reference eariler posts where I was going NUTS! :) ) :hugs: for you

EB, i had a peek at your chart.. you have another dip today - o dip?? Maybe that darkest was your pos. How dark do they usually get for you. I've def decided this month that they DON'T get as dark as the control for me. This month's was the closest I got and it wasn't quite as dark, but my temps are showing o for sure now. Why is your temp today an open circle? Was something strange about it?

Gab - I'm gonna peek at your chart here in a sec. :)


----------



## TigerLady

Gab - based on your temps, I STILL think you may have o'ed Sun/Mon. What time did you take the neg opk on Sun? maybe it was a little too early to catch the surge. Don't forget we always have LH, so getting variations in the tests lines right now could be expected. Also, your other fertility signs (CP, CM) match best with Sun/Mon.. what do you think??


----------



## Elliebank

TigerLady said:


> EB, i had a peek at your chart.. you have another dip today - o dip?? Maybe that darkest was your pos. How dark do they usually get for you. I've def decided this month that they DON'T get as dark as the control for me. This month's was the closest I got and it wasn't quite as dark, but my temps are showing o for sure now. Why is your temp today an open circle? Was something strange about it?

I've never had a positive opt (but only used to do them once a day, & sometimes missed days) so it was the darkest I've ever had, the darkest so far this cycle. Eek! :happydance:

It's an open circle cos I normally take my temp at 6.45am but today it was 6.10am, so just over half an hour difference.


----------



## Elliebank

I've just thought - maybe the 2 dips on my chart are *2* eggs being released!! :headspin:


----------



## TigerLady

Elliebank said:


> I've just thought - maybe the 2 dips on my chart are *2* eggs being released!! :headspin:

HA! Bring on the twins! LOL! :wohoo:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey tiger..thanks for your adivce your awesome! Well the thing is the opk on sunday was in the late afternoon and it was def faint. the one on monday morning was pretty much positive and yesterday there was one pretty much positive..so idk what to think. I usually(almost always) get darker than the control line opks...and they last for 3 or 4days! I am honestly clueless at the moment..also last month i temped just after my pos opks(a few days later) and my temps were always 98's 99's...so i'm looking for those kind of temps to show me that i am def in teh 2ww...you know what i mean...? Also i temped at 3am today and it was 97.! then got up for alil bit and went back to bed and temped at 445 am and it was 97.6! So which would should have i put on my chart??? Thanks SOOOO much sweeite! Hope you are getting pg symtoms!
Shall i go get for opks..?


----------



## TigerLady

Well, you should take the temp that was closest to the time you normally take it.. Unfortunately, if that is the later temp (higher) it is going to be off b/c you're supposed to get 3 hours sleep b4 temping and you only got half that. So, it will be higher. Whether you get more opks, I would say, depends on how much you trust your CP and CM... both of those show most fertile Sun/Mon, which would match with those other opks, too, right?


----------



## Gabrielle

Yeah i usually temp around 4 or 5..no later than five ever! so i would take the second temp..the 97.6....so its higher because of less sleep? is that what your saying??? Umm going to get more opks cause im a nut! and yeah the ewcm was great this cycle ...so hoping im good to go! thanks again sweetie!


----------



## TigerLady

Yeah, supposedly you need to get at least 3 hrs consecutive sleep in order to go into a deep enough sleep for your metabolism to slow enough to bring your temp down to basal body levels. Hope that makes sense. :)


----------



## TigerLady

The burning/o pain-like pain is gone today!!! I dunno if that is good or bad! :shrug: Was is just fluid reabsorbtion?? All is quiet today. Tell me what to think, MT! :laugh2:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Helloooooooo everyone!! how r u all? Tiger how are things going?? Hope you are all ok and thanks for the advice in other thread the other day :D xxxxxxx


----------



## TigerLady

Jai_Jai said:


> Helloooooooo everyone!! how r u all? Tiger how are things going?? Hope you are all ok and thanks for the advice in other thread the other day :D xxxxxxx

I'm outstanding! Today's a good day... BBT confirmed o, FF gave me a high chance this month... doc ordered tests... and best of all...

*WE HAVE A NEW PRESIDENT!!!* :wohoo: (well, in 2 months. lol)

I love to give out advice... more than I should!!! :roll: so thanks for giving me the chance. :rofl: How's it going for you Jai? Think :baby: has been made??


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: bless u what a gd day!!!

yes i am gd thanks - think we may have done it :rofl: i love this time of the month when there is so much optimism and hope!!

I know everyone on here will shoot me but i have not looked at a tv or a newspaper today.....who won? xxx


----------



## Elliebank

Yeah glad you got yr O date TL!! I'm in a very good mood today too because......... I GOT MY +VE OPT TONIGHT!!!! :happydance:

It was almost the same colour of the control line, so I tested on a digital opt and got a smiley face....positive!!! Yabba dabba dooooooo!!!!!!! :wohoo:

Hope everyone else is getting their O dates/+ve opt's. Come on the :bfp:'s!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Elliebank

Jai_Jai said:


> :rofl: bless u what a gd day!!!
> 
> yes i am gd thanks - think we may have done it :rofl: i love this time of the month when there is so much optimism and hope!!
> 
> I know everyone on here will shoot me but i have not looked at a tv or a newspaper today.....who won? xxx

Obama!!!! :hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

Jai_Jai said:


> :rofl: bless u what a gd day!!!
> 
> yes i am gd thanks - think we may have done it :rofl: i love this time of the month when there is so much optimism and hope!!
> 
> I know everyone on here will shoot me but i have not looked at a tv or a newspaper today.....who won? xxx

YEAH!! I think you, me and EB all have testing dates on Nov. 17! Here's to 3... count 'em *3* :bfp:s!!!! 

I'm w/u, love the optimism. 

And I wouldn't be dancing :wohoo: if it weren't *OBAMA*


----------



## TigerLady

EB! A pos opk and a great temp dip!! :yipee:

Make that :baby: tonight!!!!


----------



## Elliebank

Whoop whoop! And guess what girls? We're gonna make history on BnB - because ALL of us on this thread are getting :bfp:'s in a couple of weeks!! I can feel it in my water! :happydance:


----------



## LadyBee

Hey! Doin' great! In such a good mood I can hardly stand myself :)
TL-it's quiet because it's looking for a place to settle and spread out...tomorrow will be a little more active because I hope it decides to put down a deposit and stay for a while :)
EB-get 'crackalackin'....(bizzay!)
Everyone else! This is IT!!! We've got the 2ww of a lifetime ahead of us now! :happydance: :hug: to all of you!


----------



## 1stbaby

I will be testing on the 17th as well! I only ever have a 28 day cycle so hopefully i will ov today and i can get 10 days in before I test!!!!


----------



## LadyBee

All of us are going to test on the 17th?!? Wow, way to pick our cycle buddies eh?? Whoo hoo!


----------



## TigerLady

:wohoo:

OMG....

1stBaby, EllieBank, Jai-Jai, Meli Tia, and me... that's *5* :bfp:s all in the same day. C'mon girls, let's set a BnB record!!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Im testing the 17th as well...at least going to try and hold out that long!


----------



## TigerLady

AHHHH!!!

1stBaby, EllieBank, Jai-Jai, Meli Tia, Gabrielle, and me...

:wohoo: *6* :wohoo:

DEF BnB record coming this month!


----------



## Elliebank

I may have to put my test date back depending on what O date I get - although knowing me I'll test on the 17th anyway!!! 

Think I must have still been half asleep this morning when I got up :sleep: - I peed in a cup to do another opt to see if it was still +ve, then went about cleaning my teeth, having a wash etc. Then I threw the wee in the toilet....BEFORE I did the opt! :dohh: Couldn't believe it!! So now I'm absolutely gasping for a cup of tea but can't have one till I've been the loo again!! That's what getting up at 7am does for you.


----------



## LadyBee

that's 12 lines!! this is cool!


----------



## 1stbaby

So today is CD 18 and I am still getting pos opk! Its just annoying because I know last month I had 4 pos opk in a row but today is the fourth one and that means my lp will only be 9 days this month. Which is still 2 more days than last month but I am still afraid I will have to go to the dr and get on progerstrone so that my lp is longer. We will see. I hope I ov today though, my boobs are sore and I am cramping and feeling very bloated! And another night to bd, which I just want to sleep now, but I dont wanna risk it. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70


----------



## Gabrielle

hey 1st baby..i know how you feel! i stopped taking opks yesterday because i ran out..and had already used two boxes this cycle and im only cd16!!! BLah!! My temps still dont show O and i still have EWCM, and my cervix right now is high and soft...ahh so fustrated.
I've heard opks stay positive for awhile untill the lh surge gets out of your system..and that once you see a positive opk (the first one) that you should o in the next 12 to 48 hours..unless your o is delayed by stress, etc.? So i wouldnt worry to much hun! 
With my last baby once i got a positive opk it stayed positive untill my hpt was positive so i really wouldnt worry hunni. 
I am so sick of HAVING to have sex because idk if i o'd yet or not! gosh we bd this am and we both really didnt want to..thats kinda sad..:( Good luck hunni, im sorry your going through this crap! 

I also see your temps arent correlating with your positive opks...so maybe O is delayed idk just a thought??


----------



## Elliebank

I agree with Gabrielle 1st Baby, and if you are only O'ing today, yr lp might be long enough so you won't be due :witch: when you think? Obviously you'll never know this though because yr not gonna get another af for 9 months!!

Gabrielle I know what you mean, we bd last night & neither of us wanted to, although it did end up being the best we've had this week :blush: so I've decided that must be the one when :baby: was conceived!!

I was thinking tonight that we might :sex: when we've finished work, just so that when we go to bed we don't have to worry about having to!! God that's bad isn't, wanting to get it out of the way :dohh:


----------



## TigerLady

1stBaby, I would have sworn that Tues was gonna be o day for you, esp with that dip. But your dip back down today may make a liar out of me! However, I agree with the other girls... and maybe Gabrielle's experience with pos opks until pos hpt is a good sign for you!!! :) FX

I aslo agree with EB.. you may still have a good LP and AF will just come late... or better yet, not come at all!!!


----------



## 1stbaby

Thanks so much for the responses girls it helps a lot talking about it. Last month it was pos for four days in a row starting CD17. This month is started on day 15 so at least I got a two day jump this month. The problem is I know I have not ov yet because of my temps and I know my cycles are only 28 days long. So if i dont ov today and I dont end up pg I am going to make a dr appointment for progerstrone to make my lp longer. Funny thing is I remember last months opks getting really darker on the test line than the control line, but todays was crazy dark I am talking like the control line didnt even exist hardly! It was the exact opposite from a neg one with barely any surge! So I guess thats a sign of it being just around the corner.


----------



## TigerLady

Holy kamoly!! that is wicked dark!!! :shock:

I've never seen anything even approaching that! Wow, I'm envious. Your body is obviously doing its level best to get that eggy pushed out! :hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

Ok, MT (and, of course, anyone else willing to prod my hopes higher! :rofl:)

New non-symptom. I'm sitting in my work truck, getting ready to actually work... in just a minute, I swear. The laptop is on the center seat arm rest thingy (its a giant F-250). I'm in the driver's seat facing it (with back to driver side window). Every time I lean over a little and scrunch my belly, it protests. I start getting this throbbing heart beat like feeling near my uterus. The thing is I always schrunch (Alas, I have TERRIBLE posture *sigh*) and this is new to me... I THINK! It's bringing that burning back a little bit. 

Not to mention the outta control creamy CM (see journal entry).

YEESH!!! I'm really reaching here!!! :roll: :rofl:


----------



## LadyBee

Hey! TL-I have lots of Creamy CM too! You are having some good non-symptoms...hehe--I had a very sharp needle pain this morn...and it was deep~not high or next to ovary...but deep! And even though my pants are too tight around my waist...they are extra tight and bothersome today!...now...THAT'S grasping TL! :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I TOLD you that you would feel the little zygote scratching at your uterine wall today!!! :wohoo: It's determine to implant and be upgraded to an embryo!!!! :happydance: And loads of creamy CM to boot... and let's not forget the tight pants!!!!

Your non-symptoms are looking amazing, MT! :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

I hope so...I could come up with more non-symptoms, but I am going to refrain. Gee willikers, I'm only 3-4dpo...I just need to stop this! I'm NOT having symptoms! Must convince myself......

Oh, and the tight pants could very well be my new M&M habit taking over my midsection...:blush:

I'm just going to alleviate some of this by going over to the 'big thread of pregnancy symptoms'........yeah, that'll do the trick. :)

I'm hoping my bbs start to hurt before Monday, because they ALWAYS get bad 10 days before I start AF......or do I hope that they don't hurt until 10dpo? Oh, man....I don't know! (but now that I think about it, (TMI) my nippules (hehe) did have some achey/soreness to them just the other day, I shouldn't say that, it sounds like a symptom. Ok, I'm going to the big thread now.)
:hug: to everyone, hope you're all well and having 'twinges' :D


----------



## Elliebank

:rofl::rofl:

I'm loving the symptom spotting girls!! Hopefully my temp will go up tomorrow so my 2WW can commence & I can join you!! (I must warn you, I find at least 3 new symptoms a day!)


----------



## TigerLady

We're all gonna sound as if we are 8.5 months preggers by the end of our 2WW!!! Yeesh!!! :rofl: C'mon EB!!! Get a higher temp so we can spot more symptoms...

Right now, I am DYING of hunger!! I could eat a horse. But I wouldn't do that cuz I love horses. :dohh:

Of course it has NOTHING to do with the fact that I've only eaten 2 bananas and a cup of yorgurt with a 1/4 c of granola in it. And its nearly 4 pm.. naw... I'm not starving due to that!! :roll:


----------



## 1stbaby

I wish i were in my tww with you guys! Grrrr late ov..............


----------



## TigerLady

It's gotta be like... ANY SECOND, 1stBaby!!! Maybe it will help if you follow these instructions:

1. Sit comfortably in a quiet place.
2. Make sure no distractions are forth coming (yes! kick DH out and tell him your working on baby making and you'll explain later.)
3. Check to make sure DH is really gone.
4. Close your eyes
5. Breath deeply
6. Visualize your ovary... you know, sorta oblong, soft and pink.
7. Zoom in on the Giant Follicle that is about to burst... There it is! off to one side, looks like a giant thin, transparent balloon... see, look closer, little eggy is trapped inside and shouting "Let me out! Let me out!"
8. Focus all your energy on that flimsy balloon.
9. Tell eggy to "Aim for the tube in front of you!!!"
10. NOW PUSH!!!!

There, now you can join us in ridiculous amounts of symptom spotting! :)


----------



## 1stbaby

haha, i needed that!! You are too funny! yeah, things have been so crazy lately, maybe I am too stressed. I am so tired and i still have to clean up the nasty mess that is my house.... if i were pg all would be great though!!!


----------



## TigerLady

how's the nasty mess coming on btw? Getting all the repairs made?


----------



## 1stbaby

well we have had to air out the house use a shop vac all day yesterday then today we thought things were going well because the ceiling dried and we just had to rip part of the dry wall down, and so we started doing laundry again which was nice, until on the 3rd load it happened again, and here i am cleaning up again after i cleaned the carpets. i am using a carpet cleaner to soak up the water... again! and now i will have to clean the carpets once i get the water up once again. i have to return the dehumidifier and carpet cleaner to my friend in the morning, so its gonna be a long night and i am tired. i am taking a break at the moment to watch greys anatomy while i am online then back at it...


----------



## 1stbaby

and now DH is mad at me, so i suppose the bding for this month is over as of tonight.... o well we gave it our best, maybe the previous bding will do the trick


----------



## Lunaty

Yay now ive found this thread i can join in with my ridiculous "symptomes"

Wohhooo for all of us who are testing the 17th yayaayaya ill be joining you :D


----------



## TigerLady

OMG 1stBaby!!!!! What a ridiculously awful time you're having! :( I wish I were there to help you clean it all up! I'm wonders at running vacuums and carpet cleaners. :) 

I, personally, think you have BDed plenty this month to give yourself super chances. AND why is DH mad anyway?!?!?! It's not as if you don't have enough to worry about at this point! :growlmad:


----------



## TigerLady

Lunaty said:


> Yay now ive found this thread i can join in with my ridiculous "symptomes"
> 
> Wohhooo for all of us who are testing the 17th yayaayaya ill be joining you :D

Quick! Gimme some symptoms so I can analyze them!!! :amartass:


----------



## 1stbaby

OH is mad about stuff in the past for some reason things come up when you think things are at their worst. O well, he will get over it... Thanks for the support and I could use another pro vacuumer! All will be ok, i heard this saying the other day by a famour rap artist actually *god wont take me to nothing he cant take me through*


----------



## Lunaty

Well how about :

1. headeachs.. long lasting ones at that
2. slight temp, or so it feels..
3. tense tummy, never really left since O
4. mood swings, MUHAHAHA
5. slight cravings.. pizza for lunch anyone?! ;)
6. nausea (or was it the pizza )

Go ahead hun, o did i mention i "think" i O'd only 4 days ago :shhh:


----------



## TigerLady

1stbaby said:


> OH is mad about stuff in the past for some reason things come up when you think things are at their worst. O well, he will get over it... Thanks for the support and I could use another pro vacuumer! All will be ok, i heard this saying the other day by a famour rap artist actually *god wont take me to nothing he cant take me through*

aww, hon :( I'm glad your confident about it getting better tho, that's a sign of a solid relationship. :)

:hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

Lunaty said:


> Well how about :
> 
> 1. headeachs.. long lasting ones at that
> 2. slight temp, or so it feels..
> 3. tense tummy, never really left since O
> 4. mood swings, MUHAHAHA
> 5. slight cravings.. pizza for lunch anyone?! ;)
> 6. nausea (or was it the pizza )
> 
> Go ahead hun, o did i mention i "think" i O'd only 4 days ago :shhh:

OMG! Did you have AF last month??? Based on this you're already at least a month gone. You've got a rough 9 months ahead of you!!! :sick:

:winkwink:


----------



## 1stbaby

oh yeah we have been through a lot together, its just a little fight,and we hardly fight at all, so i hear its good every now and then, but right now he is bringing me home a milk shake and we are going to watch our thursday night show together and cuddle. i think he is already getting over it. we have only been together for 5 years and only married for 1.5 years but we have known eachother for like 10 years and have had a lot of history. maybe there will be some make up bding!!!!!!!!!! haha


----------



## Lunaty

TigerLady said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> Well how about :
> 
> 1. headeachs.. long lasting ones at that
> 2. slight temp, or so it feels..
> 3. tense tummy, never really left since O
> 4. mood swings, MUHAHAHA
> 5. slight cravings.. pizza for lunch anyone?! ;)
> 6. nausea (or was it the pizza )
> 
> Go ahead hun, o did i mention i "think" i O'd only 4 days ago :shhh:
> 
> OMG! Did you have AF last month??? Based on this you're already at least a month gone. You've got a rough 9 months ahead of you!!! :sick:
> 
> :winkwink:Click to expand...

Hehehe yeah according to the doc he didnt see anything after i visited for not receiving my period but one day after i got it.. it was pretty weird though.. but then again i did 2 tests one when i was about a week late and the other about days after at the docs..so i would have to assume i was not preggers .. Sometimes i have the irrational fear i might have been though..:blush:


----------



## Elliebank

Hi girls - welcome Lunaty! :hi:

IstBaby - hope you got to have make up :sex: last night!

Please will you all take a look at my chart - temp gone up today so would you say I prob O'd yesterday? :happydance:


----------



## 1stbaby

I think its totally possible you ov yesterday. I am having some charting issues myself! FF says I ov 3 days ago!! I dont believe it since last month my coverline was so much higher! We did have some great make up bding last night though. i dont know what to do except wait until tomorrow to see if I get another pos opk and my temp goes up.... I think my temp will go higher than 98 when i ov. I got another pos opk today though so who knows, I am so annoyed with this cycle. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70


----------



## LadyBee

Hi everyone! I hope you don't think I'm ignoring your requests to tell you about your charts, I haven't really a clue what I'm looking at when I look at them anyway... :rofl:

So, I'm feeling a little 'clogged' today. I'm congested and when I woke up my jaw hurt. I must be having sinus issues, I've also been sneezing a lot. I hope I didn't catch something from my lil niece......Oh, and I'm not symptom spotting because my last 3 cycles I've gotten sick in the 2ww. But, my nippules are sore and I'm still having weird crampy/twing-y/needle-y pains though. How is everyone else?

:hug:


----------



## TigerLady

EB -- I would say you probably o'ed Wed night/Thurs morning overnight...

Any symptoms yet???? :rofl:

1stBaby... I'm not surprised you've managed to confused yourself. You've even managed to confuse FF! LOL! Your chart is a little crazy... It's strange they would give you a coverline BELOW all your follicular phase temps! :roll: And then allllllllllll those pos opks! Your body is an LH producing maniac at the moment! I'm surprised you're not high from all of it! :loopy: I'm not sure I agree with FF yet either... I'm holding out judgement until I see a few more temps. I'm also holding out hope that you'll be like Gabrielle and keep getting pos opks until you get a pos hpt! :) Yeesh -- your lady bits must be RAW by now from all that :baby: making!!!! 

MT - congestion is a total symptom!! And the needly pains MUST be that little bean is still trying to scratch its way into a comfy bed. :)

I'm doing much much better than I was last night. Had a bit of a freak with the who RH thing, but the ladies here at BnB have put my fears to rest and now all is bright and sunny again. No symptoms.... just those burning and poking sensations in my uterus... and constant hunger... but all that is normal for me, right???

:hugs: to all you beautiful gals!


----------



## LadyBee

Hunger....hmm, that's all the time for me, but lately I couldn't really care if I eat...except my M&M habit.....haha. TL, I think that's a symptom for you!...or your banana/yogurt/granola habit.....haha
Do all you ladies know how important protein is for those of us already in the 2ww? Eat well! Be happy! 
I'm still having off and on weirdness...and I'm really really hot. My regular temp is usually somewhere like 97.5 and when I checked today it is 98.5....interesting?
:hug: back at 'cha TL!


----------



## TigerLady

OH my GOODNESS! MT - you already have a classic pg symptom -- you only CRAVE one kind of food! M&Ms! Total symptom.

Yeah, I know how important eating well during the 2ww is. It's actually a problem for me. I lost like 35 or 40 #s a couple of years back... since TTC about 10-15 have crept back on cuz I tend to be less restrictive on my diet during the 2WW. Grrr. All my pants are getting too tight. :( Now, I go back and forth... if I try too hard to slim back down, will my chances of TTC go down??? If I DON'T I know I will keep slowly gaining and I CAN'T let myself do that until I'm def pg!!! :muaha: So I usually eat light during the day (fruit, yorgurt, granola, drink at least 1 slim fast shake so I am sure I am getting nutrients) and then eat a decent dinner, almost always with my daily dose of meat protein. I'm creeping up in weight a little more slowly now... this is one of the many frustrations of TTC for me!!! :grr:


----------



## 1stbaby

I am so confused! and FF is a liar i think, haha, but I hope its right! that would mean i am in the tww already. I dont think i have ov yet, maybe with all the stress i am not going to this cycle, who knows. I guess i will just have to bd tonight just to make sure!! we will c in the morning, i have two opk strips left so i will use them till they are gone. 


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70


----------



## 1stbaby

oh my goodness TL, I know exactly what you mean! I lost 60 lbs before my wedding last year! I went to the gym religiously and ate very healthy! I looked so good and I was so proud of myself and DH was too. I gained some back during my honeymoon, who could blaime me, then I lost a few more and it went back and forth for a while. Then I stopped doing so good over the summer when we went on vacations and gained about 15 back. So then I got pg for the first time, and stopped working out. Once I had the D&C i was so depressed I let myself go. I have now gained like 25 back and I feel awful! My concern is, if I get pg I hear its not such a good thing to work out like I do in the first tri, so i dont want to go back to the gym! My OH wants to join again, but I am scared! I told him if I am not pg this month and I have to get on progestrone, then we will join a gym and I will just start working out again and leave it up to god... 


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70


----------



## TigerLady

That sounds like a good idea to me, 1stBaby! Moderate exercise is actually good for pg anyway. Just don't overdo it. I would love to join the gym, but I haven't convinced myself to spend the $ yet. There is only one here and it is very expensive. Circumstances have led to a massive increase in our normal bills in the last 3 mo ($600 a month more), so things are a little more stretched. (No, it's not an ARM home loan, just less ppl in the house sharing bills, which is actually a GOOD thing). 

So dunno what I'm gonna do yet, but I have to do something. I'm not overweight by any means, my BMI is still at a good number, but it's now on the higher side of healthy instead of the lower side... and I just feel crappier.:( Have struggled with weight all my life, so this is nothing new to me. :roll:


----------



## 1stbaby

Yeah i understand that, I was overweight before I lost the weight, but now I am just normal if you ask me. I am still considered overweight by the bmi chart but my dr set a goal for me when i was doing weight loss and even my goal for my body was still a high bmi. I have a muscular frame from sports and such and working out, plus i have a very curvy body!! I have the upper package and the lower package hahahaha I just want to get rid of the mid package!!! anyways so i found this chart on ff , i found a few but this one kinda reminds me of mine. i guess its not such a normal thing. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/5928.html


----------



## LadyBee

Oh boy....we're talking about weight....have I mentioned my M&M habit!?! (which by the way TL, I'm not craving any more than I did 2 weeks ago...ha) LOL~! I can relate as well. Put some on, take some off...it's a vicious cycle. I've read recently that being 5 lbs or so over our ideal weight is actually wonderful baby home making. So many women forget what 'healthy' is. I've got the athletic build, and when I put it on, it goes to my arms and my belly. I have noticed in the last 2 days though that the pants that weren't so tight 4 days ago are suddenly tight...could mean many things...namely I need to cut back.
I have a wonderful diet (way of eating) that I'm very happy with and it DOES NOT include M&Ms!!! Sheesh, I just need to get back to that.
For the record, I know people who ate healthily and changed their lives whilst preg, so it's not too late for any of us to get back on track. Often the all knowing 'they' tells us to start excersizing once we get preg! But like TL said, moderate....don't go runnin' 3 miles next week or the week after your :bfp:


----------



## LadyBee

** *dumb question alert! *** How do I put my dpo on my ticker?


----------



## TigerLady

Yeah, I know all about that athletic build and putting it on arms and belly... it seems to go to my face, too. But NEVER my boobs! :growlmad: Doesn't matter if I am thick or thin... I never have the "upper package." :( But years of softball, esp being a catcher gave me thick thighs. :roll: 

When I consider myself healthy I actually weigh much more than what most women consider good. I'm 5'9" and like to weigh 145-155. Right now I am about 160-165, my heaviest was 195. Not FAT, but too thick. If I weigh less than 145 I look like a skeleton and it's gross. Blech. Actually, right now, I would be happy if I could just get tone back... I'm too soft. Ok OK... really need to start exercising!!!!


----------



## TigerLady

OH! MT - FF does it automatically. You don't have an account there yet, do you? If not, I dunno how to do it.


----------



## LadyBee

Ok, well I'm SOL then... hehe...cuz I've scoped out those FF things and I just don't get it...I know I just need to look harder and study them more, I just don't.

And again, I can relate. I am 5'7" and I am at MY ideal weight around 145 and I'm currently getting ready to move onto being a heavyweight boxer at 159! I always laugh at the girls that are worried to get back to 104 because I haven't weighed that since I was in grade school!!! I can never seem to pack it on up top either...Unkle Rico...I'll take some of that 'bust must' please!

Yes, I must resume the ex-ter-sizin' too! Tone=good...cottage cheese bootay=bad!


----------



## Elliebank

Hey ladies, good conversation! I've put weight on over the last couple of years, but am probbly still considered 'slim'. I like myself with clothes on, not so keen on clothes off!!! Definitely got the cottage cheese look going on!!!!

I know this might seem like a stupid question - but a couple of you have mentioned protein in the 2WW - is this what 'they' say??? I prob don't have enough protein in my diet so will make changes if necessary.

Gabrielle - how are you? Not heard from you for a bit :hugs:


----------



## 1stbaby

I would totally start eating healthier if I knew I were pg, i think its getting there that worries me. I think i get depressed especially when af shows up and all diet logic goes out the window. but if i knew there was a baby inside me i would do so many things different. So i have a lot of c cm now! I had some yesterday too, but now its more! Who knows. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/21be70
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/21be70/ttc.png

by the way, i cant get my ticker to show up on the thread its just the link to it how do i fix this


----------



## LadyBee

1stbaby- can't help with the FF ticker :( sorry, I'm a FF virgin...hehe

EB-Yes, as Amanthony has said 'the all-knowing THEY' say you need to make sure and have a good protein intake. Throughout the whole pregnancy you need protein, especially when the baby is developing the fastest. Protein-rich foods also have B vitamins and iron important for your blood.


----------



## Elliebank

IstBaby - have you tried deleting the ticker from yr signature then re adding it? All I did on mine was select the ticker & then when it gives you the code to use, make sure you use the 'BB code' & I just copied & pasted that to my signature & it works fine. Need to figure out how to put the dpo on it though once I get my O date - otherwise I'll never remember what I'm on!!!

So - symptoms....I've being peeing A LOT tonight.....nothing to do with the numerous cups of tea I've had :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

1stBaby, I created my ticker at FF and then when it gave the code, I copied and pasted it to my siggy here. Don't use the html code, use the one for message boards. :)

EB - nope! That's what I call a symptom!

How about this one (true story). Was fine all morning (except the still present uterine awareness)... then went to lunch (late, 130 pm). Walked to the library (2 blocks), sat down, popped on the ipod (podcast), took out the crochet blankey I'm working on, and within 'bout 15 minutes promptly feel asleep! :sleep: Sitting right there in the chair in the middle of the library! Tried to wake up a couple of times, but couldn't. Almost couldn't wake up to get back to work on time. Still wicked tired!!! I want caffiene!! I'd throw a :hissy: about not being able to have any, but I'm too tired to muster the energy.


----------



## LadyBee

TL!!! EB!! Those are some pretty solid symptoms!!
Me? I got kinda sickly today, but not the congestion sort of way, but in a throw up sort of way...and I was :sleep: TL...but not like you:cry:......just indigestion...and it's not like I had spaghetti ohs for dinner!


----------



## Elliebank

That's defo a symptom MT!! I woke up this morning feeling a bit sick - it's personally reasonable to expect morning sickness at 2dpo isn't it?!! :rofl:

So I'm going to my friends tonight for takeaway - was in 2 minds what to do about drinking - either drink very little or not at all. I've decided not to drink at all, we've put so much effort into it this month what with the temping, opts, preseed & of course the :sex: that I thought I'd be stupid to maybe ruin it all by having a drink. My friends will question why I'm not drinking, but they do know that we're ttc so I'll just explain that I'm not doing just in case. I'm a bit reluctant to go into detail about the preseed, temping etc as I'm not sure what they'd think of that, and I don't want them texting in a couple of wks to see if it worked because a) if it hasn't I'll be upset or b) if it has I will have to lie to them as I am only telling my parents until I'm in 2nd tri.

What's everyone else up to? Apart from picking up a beautiful engagement ring!!! :hugs:


----------



## 1stbaby

I think thats a reasonable conclusion you came up with about not drinking. i did that too last month, my friends know why and they respect that as well. i understand the whole not wanting to say anything though, i made that mistake last month about when i would be testing and my mom and friends all were asking me around the same couple of days so did it work, so are you, so when will you know, and i was so upset when i had to say af arrived and it would be a while more. I finally told them look we are trying, i will tell you when i am, otherwise dont ask please. it was stressful, now its just me and DH that will know when it happens. I am waiting to tell even my family until christmas if i get pg this cycle at least that will be 10 wks in. I think it would be a wonderful gift as well.


----------



## TigerLady

EB - I totally expect morning sickness at 2dpo!!! LOL!


How's everyone else doing on symptoms???

I have no idea how mine are... I've been on such a seratonin high all day, it's a wonder I can feel my own face, let alone the subtle inner workings of my lower anatomy! :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

Hmm yeah im all good, feeling better then the last couple of days.. bit of a warm feeling in my underbelly (like when having period) but nothing else really.. no sore bb's, no real hartburn anymore.. still a bit gassy.. but less aswell..
I am however tired and thinking about taking a nap now hahaha..

Hmm yeah dont know what to think.. shouldnt symptoms get stronger instead of less :cry: owell still a week to go until testing and otherwise were of to next cycle..

x


----------



## TigerLady

Personally, I think symptoms come and go. Have a mind of their own... errr... the mind of a baby... very fickle. :winkwink:


----------



## Elliebank

I've got my O day on ff!!!! YEAH!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LadyBee

Hi! I just have a general ache or something goin' on in my uterine area...and I am still congested. The 'twinges' have lessened too. I just sort of feel like my af is going to start 4 days earlier than usual. And my nips still are very sore. Those are my symptoms... :)


----------



## 1stbaby

well af adjusted my ov day. i wish it would not have, then i would not be worried. i guess i ov on cd 18 instead of 16. I hope my cycle is not short this month or else my lp will be too short to get pg. another thing is i had a slightly pos opk today as well. i mean it was so close to pos i had to ask DH to look at it. He could not decide either! It was the same color as the first pos i got but not as pos as the last three. I dont know what to think. I am depressed about this whole cycle.


----------



## Elliebank

Hopefully the fact that you keep getting positive opt's is a good sign - Gabrielle did until she got her :bfp: - don't start worrying yet, we're ALL getting :bfp:'s!!

I wish I wasn't in the 2WW though - I was dying to get my O day on ff & start the 2WW, but now I'm in it I don't want to be!!! :hissy:

TTC is so emotionally draining :cry: I'm so glad for forums like this so us 'ttc ladies' can all chat together


----------



## TigerLady

my o pain hasn't really gone away either, still always sorta lingering in the background. it is kinda weird. Still getting creamy cm, but not quite as much. I think I'm usually dry by this point. Still tired, too... but that could be overexcitment. I seem to smell a faint bit of cat pee at the moment, but I think that is b/c I am surrounded by cats, not due to hightened sense of smell. :rofl:

Boris (kitten) is laying at the edge of my laptop, playing with my fingers, making it very difficult to type... Vladimir (kitten) is laying on the armrest next to me.. Brandy(dog) and Nenya (cat) are snuggle up by my legs on the ottoman. Nope... all that has nothing to do with the vague smell of animals! :rofl:

MT - you're symptoms sound FAB!!!!! I wish I had a chart to look at!! GRRR. :)


----------



## TigerLady

1stbaby, I'm not convinced you o'ed on cd18, I think it is possible you o'ed on cd16. FF isn't perfect with predicting o days!! I think it moved your date cuz you o'ed late last month and it likes trends. But it doesn't understand that was late for you last month. I would stick with the possibility of cd16 and a 12 day LP.


----------



## LadyBee

TL-tiredness, smelling pee (no matter what) and lots of needley o pains are interesting...the creamy cm will turn sticky right? Mine did...and now it is creamy agian...not too sure what trend that is from, any ideas? ;)
And on to the ever-so-intriguing cervix...mine seems softer than ever and is closed really tight (but it has proven to be very UNRELIABLE!) and is very high. The af type feelings I have are strange (it's not like cramps, it's the dull deep ache...can't quite explain it better), I'm NEVER early...and I just feel strange. Totally a hopeful symptom.
Oh, and the FF thing, I might do it next month if I don't keep this egg...please stay eggy...I don't think I can handle the stress of figuring out FF charting... eek!
Ok lovelies, I'm off... :hug:


----------



## TigerLady

OOOOOO!!!!! Creamy to sticky and back to creamy... DEF preggers trend, MT!!!!! :happydance:

And a closed Cervix, but still high... hmmm... very interesting. I want to call that a preggers trend to, but mine isn't like that. :sad2: Mine is low, but still kinda soft and mostly closed, but I don't think all the way. But I'm not sure about that, cuz I'm not sure I've ever felt it more closed than it is now.

Is that my problem??? Maybe my cervix leaks the little beans out. :cry:

Yours being closed... I cannot lie... that is an awesome sign, MT! Keeps that little bean in there tightly!


----------



## LadyBee

I dunno, I think CP is a very bad way to detect pregnancy-ish-ness. :) 
Leaking it out is my concern too, but we both know that's not how it goes TL! I am concerned now that after so many years I just can't get it to implant, but how could it not get fertilized?! So ...maybe in the future I'll figure that out.

I was hoping to not get any symptoms because I get symptoms every month and I've never gotten a BFP. I will say I feel like I'm drowning in boogars....eew....sorry that was crude...lol
I'm just going to try and play it cool because I will have plenty of time during the 9+ months to symptom spot... :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

Ok, so I decided to check CP after yr posts - high hard & closed. Don't often check it so don't know if that's normal for me.

And when I checked it I had the feeling of 'finger in a lotion bottle' like you did TL, OMG there was loads!!! And after when I wiped there was loads on the paper, and, erm, sort of illuminous!!! seriously, I think it would have glowed in the dark!!! :rofl:

So gilrs, illuminous CM? I'm pregnant right?! :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

Glow in the dark CM!!! Absolutely a pg sign!!! I want some, too! :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

OH OH OH!!! I almost forgot! How's this for a symptom? 

I had not 1, not 2, but 3! Count 'em *3* dreams about getting :bfp:s!! And I remember them!! I've never had a bfp dream that I remember... well, that i can remember anyway. LOL!


----------



## Elliebank

Defo a symptom - people always say that they have a dream about it before getting their :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TigerLady

And I just rubbed my fingers on my forehead!! Holy gross oil, Batman!!! UGG! BLECH!

And did you see that temp spike on my chart today??? What is THAT all about?? I think it is just the BFP dreams got me so worked up!! :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

Your chart is looking VERY good!!! Oh I hope this is it for you. Why oh why can't something invent tests where you can find out at 1dpo if yr pg!!


----------



## Elliebank

Another 'symptom' - just found an ulcer in my mouth ???!!!!!????!!!!


----------



## TigerLady

This CB thread consists of Symptom Queens this month!! We need a Symptom Queen dance....

:happydance: followed by :wohoo: followed by :dance: followed by :headspin: followed by :loopy:

Bring on the :bfp:s!!!


----------



## Elliebank

:happydance::wohoo::dance::headspin::yipee: I'm dancing I'm dancing!! Phew, now I'm :sleep:


----------



## TigerLady

Elliebank said:


> :happydance::wohoo::dance::headspin::yipee: I'm dancing I'm dancing!! Phew, now I'm :sleep:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LadyBee

Wow, EB-glow in the dark?! Seriously a preg symptom...
TL- Dreams of :bfp:s-that's a wonderful preg symptom! Also the fact that they are vivid enough for you to remember them!
:happydance::wohoo::headspin::dance::yipee::happydance:
(I never really was that great at choreography, but that's my version of the dance) :rofl:

So I've been an insomniac the last 2 nights (and have been getting up to whiz during the night which is odd for me). And I'm not charting my temps and they've been on the high side, and I was so stinking hot last night I was sweating. I have a very distinctive feeling of impending AF that isn't supposed to happen until 3ish days beforehand. 

...so symptom queens we are!


----------



## TigerLady

YAY!!! MT is a still a symptom maniac, too!!!

I can't dance either, but maybe changing it every time will cover more bases!!

:wohoo::happydance::yipee::dance::headspin::loopy:


----------



## Lunaty

Wohoo ill join in

:loopy::wohoo::yipee::headspin::dance::happydance:

Symptoms:
Lost appetite, 
Falling asleep on the couch when getting home (resulting in sleepless nights )
Weird tummy feelings (that could have been the last of the indian)
I cried during CSI miami :cry:, sad i know...


----------



## TigerLady

OMG! I'm soooo sleepy, too! Have been for days now. But I think it might be more laziness than actual pg symptom! :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

Meli Tia said:


> Wow, EB-glow in the dark?! Seriously a preg symptom...
> TL- Dreams of :bfp:s-that's a wonderful preg symptom! Also the fact that they are vivid enough for you to remember them!
> :happydance::wohoo::headspin::dance::yipee::happydance:
> (I never really was that great at choreography, but that's my version of the dance) :rofl:
> 
> So I've been an insomniac the last 2 nights (and have been getting up to whiz during the night which is odd for me). And I'm not charting my temps and they've been on the high side, and I was so stinking hot last night I was sweating. I have a very distinctive feeling of impending AF that isn't supposed to happen until 3ish days beforehand.
> 
> ...so symptom queens we are!

I am also waking up all sweaty in the night - I have to go the loo & wipe the sweat off my boobs!!! Nice!! BUT - I normally get this at some point in my cycle (never noted when) so I think it's normal.

My cm has lost it illuminity (is that a word?) now, damn I was gonna try it in the night to see if it DID actually glow!! :rofl:

Getting up for a wee if not normal is a good sign!!!! I always do that, probably cos I have a pint of orange before bed!


----------



## TigerLady

Ok, MT, how about this....

I FEEL SOOOOOOOO BLOATED!

And I've been a good girl today... apple for breakfast, cham tea to drink, and a fresh tossed salad with greens, peppers, artichokes and other healthy goodies, balsamic vinnegrette dressing ... for lunch (OH took day off so made me lunch... how sweet. :happydance:).

WHY do i feel like a blue whale at the moment???? ARG. :grr:


----------



## Gabrielle

Just curious whats your ladies cp and cm like? Glad your all doing well and having sypmtoms!


----------



## 1stbaby

Oh no i think I am symptom spotting now too! i have c cm now! I am so excited there is still hope!


----------



## TigerLady

Low... sorta soft, but not really (calling it medium) and more closed than o, but maybe still a little open??? I dunno for sure cuz its the first cycle that I have done DAILY CP charting.

Cm is still creamy... maybe a little watery today. Not as dry as usual

Dunno how much that all means. :shrug:


----------



## TigerLady

1stbaby said:


> Oh no i think I am symptom spotting now too! i have c cm now! I am so excited there is still hope!

There was always hope, silly!! :)

Ok... next symptom! :rofl:

Irritablity from Hell! OH took day off work and even told me to come home at lunch time where he had prepared the most delicious fresh salad! All sorts of goodies... he even cleaned up the kitchen after himself. Should have been a happy day....

Despite that... I called the internet company and jumped down some poor woman's throat cuz of problems with my bill. I'm normally sooooo laid back about that stuff. I almost NEVER go postal on ppl over the phone. Or in person.

Checked OH's bank account... saw some mistaken fees charged by the bank. Was toooootally t'ed when OH said he didn't want to go to the bank today to sort it out. I was FUMING! I was ready to storm the bank and demand several sets of balls belonging to managers. Holy Cow, can you say over-reaction? Had to convince myself not to be crappy with OH over it, too.

Driving home, down the alley, saw my cat outside in the alley (he's not allowed there, which means OH accidentally let him out. Happens all the time. Usually I just huff once, catch the cat and roll my eyes at OH). Tonight I stormed inside, threw my bags down on the table. Said to OH... ok, SNAPPED at OH: "Cricket is outside and I nearly hit and killed him!!!" Total lie. Don't know why I said such an awful thing. He ran from the truck ages before I was close to him. :dohh: Had to work to calm myself back down again. 

I even yelled at the TV shows a couple of times! What is wrong with me today?!?!?!

If I DON'T end up with a :bfp: I'm going to think I am a total B!TCH.... Yeesh! :roll:

And now... it is 815 pm and I am soooo tired... I'm going to bed. Good night. :sleep:


----------



## Lunaty

Hihihi yeah thats how i felt yesterday too come to think of it!!
Youll get your :bfp: soon though hun dont worrie :)


----------



## Elliebank

My cm went creamy yesterday & had a LOT, cp was high - when I first checked it it was hard & closed, then later changed to soft but still high & closed.


----------



## LadyBee

TigerLady said:


> Ok, MT, how about this....
> 
> I FEEL SOOOOOOOO BLOATED!
> 
> And I've been a good girl today... apple for breakfast, cham tea to drink, and a fresh tossed salad with greens, peppers, artichokes and other healthy goodies, balsamic vinnegrette dressing ... for lunch (OH took day off so made me lunch... how sweet. :happydance:).
> 
> WHY do i feel like a blue whale at the moment???? ARG. :grr:

Well since you're askin'... :)...you feel like a whale because your body is telling you to prepare for some growth in the next 9 months! I can relate...I've been having this too.

The only 'symptom' that is bothering me right now is the sleepless, sweaty nights. Last night was the 3rd of these and this is quite odd.

Here's my new list (to add to the other stuff)
still a stuffy nose, and last night I blew it and it bled!
I have ...wind... :blush:
I am not a real moody person but like TL I've been a bit edgy

BTW TL-That's a most famous symptom, and if it follows you throughout the pregnancy you'll be such a joy to have around.... :rofl: :rofl:

EB-What's your CM and CP?

Lun-I'll check mine and give you the info in a bit :blush:


----------



## LadyBee

BEWARE TMI:
CM-creamy wet with particles ...sort of clumpyish and slightly sticky....can it do all that at once?!?
CP-so high I can't feel the OS (opening) but it is harder than yesterday so I would call it medium soft....but that's not a good description because I was only feeling the side of it...it's sorta turned upward :blush:
My goodness, the things we post on here... :blush: :blush: (!)


----------



## Elliebank

Meli Tia said:


> The only 'symptom' that is bothering me right now is the sleepless, sweaty nights. Last night was the 3rd of these and this is quite odd.
> 
> Here's my new list (to add to the other stuff)
> still a stuffy nose, and last night I blew it and it bled!
> I have ...wind... :blush:
> 
> EB-What's your CM and CP?

They sound like good symptoms MT - especially the bleeding nose!! I've read that loads about early pg stmptoms. 

Today my CM is still creamy but not as much as yesterday, and CP is high, hard & closed. I keep thinking I can't be as not really getting symptoms but then tell myself that I'm only 5dpo


----------



## LadyBee

I hope so...I've heard/read about that too. I really really didn't want symptoms because I always get symptoms...and never a :bfp: *boo hoo*


----------



## Elliebank

OK just had a weird twitching to left of abdomen. Wasn't painful but felt a bit dizzy just whilst it was happening (only a few seconds). *sigh* I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot this month. I probably bloody imagined it.

MT - I know what you mean, every month I seem to get a new symptom (see above!!) only for the :witch: to show up :hissy:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey ladies...awww everything sounds sooo promisng for all of you!!! I really hope you girls get your bfps!!! For me on the other hand i still have my temps in the 97's highest one has been 97.7...so the only thing i can think is either 1 i didnt o, or two because i didnt temp in the beginning and when i started temping i was getting up and moving that my pre temps are 96's and i just didnt see em? Make sense. Anyway i told my ob/gyn we are ttc and i would like a cd 21 test and she see that was fine. I go today for it...really soooooo nervous and i wont get results back till FRIDAY!! three days..ahhh!:0
Anyways..my sypmtoms or my head ...hehe are feeling sick here and there, my boobs hurt alittle and feel a tad bigger? Also is itchy nipples a sign? OMG did they itch last night soooooo bad!

CM is creamy and wet, alil bit of ewcm here and there...and cp is i would say medium , medium? What do you girls consider high? like your whole finger??? 

Hope you all get your bfps very soon!!!!:):) HUGS


----------



## Elliebank

Yr symptoms sound promising Gabrielle!! And yr temps might be off as as you say you were moving about etc. Hope the blood test goes ok.

What I consider to be high is when I can only just reach it, so yes whole finger.

I was reading 'The big thread of early symptoms' thread this morning & a few women mentioned itchy nipples on there.


----------



## TigerLady

oooooo.... Bloody nose! Great sign, MT!!

I would report that I have bloody noses, too... especially in the morning.. every morning. 

BUT! This is, sadly, nothing new. I have capillaries that are too close to the surface and have had bloody nose problems since I was in college. They have gotten even more regular since moving to the high desert. I would LOVE to say they have gotten worse, but I think I'd be lying. :roll:

No BFP dreams last night. :(

EB - I would say you DEF felt that twinge and it is DEF a good sign! :happydance:


----------



## 1stbaby

morning ladies great signs! how do you get to the thread of symptoms? i want to read i am having this undescribable feeling in my tummy and pelvic area. i am only 5 dpo as well but who knows. also having c cm.


----------



## TigerLady

Gab, don't stress too much over your temps, it takes a cycle or two to figure out how to do them properly and get good results!

I'm glad you are going in for the cd21. I hope you get good results!!

Itchy nips are a total symptom! :winkwink:


----------



## Elliebank

1stbaby said:


> morning ladies great signs! how do you get to the thread of symptoms? i want to read i am having this undescribable feeling in my tummy and pelvic area. i am only 5 dpo as well but who knows. also having c cm.

Hi 1st baby, the link to the thread is -

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/34596-big-thread-early-pregnancy-symptoms.html


----------



## 1stbaby

thanks so much! I just need to check something and just so you ladies know i just went to the "loo" and I had so much c cm! I was like wow what is that, i thought it was like rolled up toilet paper (how embarrasing!) it was just loads of c cm!


----------



## TigerLady

1stbaby said:


> thanks so much! I just need to check something and just so you ladies know i just went to the "loo" and I had so much c cm! I was like wow what is that, i thought it was like rolled up toilet paper (how embarrasing!) it was just loads of c cm!

ooo! good sign! c'mon election baby!!


----------



## Elliebank

1stbaby said:


> thanks so much! I just need to check something and just so you ladies know i just went to the "loo" and I had so much c cm! I was like wow what is that, i thought it was like rolled up toilet paper (how embarrasing!) it was just loads of c cm!

That's what I was like yesterday - on that symptom thread practically everyone mentioned creamy cm. Fingers crossed!! :happydance:


----------



## Gabrielle

i smell cat pee..all the time! everywhere..but maybe cause i got new kiddies...about a month ago..but they dont pee on anything lol...


----------



## Elliebank

Meli Tia said:


> CP-so high I can't feel the OS (opening) but it is harder than yesterday so I would call it medium soft....but that's not a good description because I was only feeling the side of it...it's sorta turned upward :blush:

So I've just felt my CP & realised that the OS feels like it's on the side & therefore harder to reach, but the bottom of my cervix is easier to reach if that makes sense. Is that what yrs felt like? Thing is I don't know if this is any different from normal. I've had laser treatment on my cervix & according to the doctor 'it's been fried & there's not much left' - he said this won't effect me getting pg though, just might make the risk of miscarriage higher (just what I wanted to know :cry:)


----------



## Gabrielle

my cp i just feel at the top..and i feel a lil like hold feeling and then i can feel the whole thing...i put my whole finger up there and its there...what would you ladies call this? low..med, high? i have creamy cm


----------



## Elliebank

I think I'd say high


----------



## TigerLady

ok... now I'm confused again. :wacko: Just when I thought I was getting pretty decent at figuring this CP thing out...

My cervix feels like a cone, a long one when it is low and a short one when it is high. The opening is always right at the tip of it, the first thing I can feel. Am I not understanding the anatomy of this correctly?? Is my cervix all screwed up? I have been a little confused because it never seems to close all the way. It never feels like a "nose." I can always feel a little indent across the tip of it, its just that the ident is either short and narrow, or longer and less narrow.

What is going on here??? :confused:


----------



## Elliebank

TigerLady said:


> ok... now I'm confused again. :wacko: Just when I thought I was getting pretty decent at figuring this CP thing out...
> 
> My cervix feels like a cone, a long one when it is low and a short one when it is high. The opening is always right at the tip of it, the first thing I can feel. Am I not understanding the anatomy of this correctly?? Is my cervix all screwed up? I have been a little confused because it never seems to close all the way. It never feels like a "nose." I can always feel a little indent across the tip of it, its just that the ident is either short and narrow, or longer and less narrow.
> 
> What is going on here??? :confused:

I think yrs is normal!! There are actually pics of them on the internet if yr not too squemish. Normally my opening is the first thing I feel too, never noticed it as a cone shape though - but that might be cos of my laser surgery.


----------



## TigerLady

ooo... i was a bio major, a vet tech, and a zookeeper... I have done necropsies on more animals than I care to remember (including a giraffe once, that was interesting)... no squemishness here!! Where do I find the pics???? :yipee:


----------



## Elliebank

TigerLady said:


> ooo... i was a bio major, a vet tech, and a zookeeper... I have done necropsies on more animals than I care to remember (including a giraffe once, that was interesting)... no squemishness here!! Where do I find the pics???? :yipee:

I'll pm you some links


----------



## Elliebank

MT - when sending TL the links of cervix pics I noticed that the opening does go slightly off to the side when it's closed.

If anyone wants the links let me know & I'll send them to you


----------



## LadyBee

Elliebank said:


> MT - when sending TL the links of cervix pics I noticed that the opening does go slightly off to the side when it's closed.
> 
> If anyone wants the links let me know & I'll send them to you

Yes, please. :)

Wow, I seemed to have missed a lot of convo here, EB, Fried?! Seriously?!?
TL-My cervix is like a doughnut, but with a very small hole :) :rofl: Just picture an entenmann powdered sugar doughnut......LOL! And when it's hard the outer rims feel like the tip of my nose as hardness goes, and when it's soft the whole thing is soft...like they say, your lips...I know you know this, no clue why I just typed it....but sometimes when it's hard, it's still soft around the os....strange?
Gab-Hello! Temps aren't my friend...but symptoms are! :rofl: my high cp is so high I can barely reach it...and I have long fingers :blush:


----------



## LadyBee

oh, and 1stbaby, good cm symptoms!!! I was hoping to look at that thread too in the next few days I want to have it memorized which will only make my symptom list grow.... :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

Thanks for the pics, EB!! I did make me realize one thing for sure... I need that EP to increase my CF, I think! I NEVER get handfuls like the lady in that last link did! HOLY COW! Do you guys see that much???

Ok... I think I am getting a better idea... I'll have to keep checking with all this new shared info from you guys and see what I come up with. This is way too complicated! It makes BBT seem like CAKE! :roll:

Not sure I'm brave enough to get out the digi camera and tell OH to put on a headlamp, tho! YIKES! :shock:


----------



## Elliebank

I don't get ANY EWCM - hence the preseed. It's taken me a year to realise that :blush:

:rofl::rofl: at the camera & headlamp!!!


----------



## LadyBee

Yeah, I thought the same thing, loads and loads she had!!! I need to up my EPO too! :rofl: All we need is a good zoom lenz and we wouldn't need a speculum.....LOL!!!


----------



## Elliebank

Think I'm being stooopid here - EP? EPO? What's that stand for? :blush:


----------



## TigerLady

NO! you're not stupid.

Evening Primrose... I only know that cuz I started a thread asking about it... and MT gave me some advice, too. It helps increase EWCM, but can cause miscarriages, so you have to be careful with it. Only take it during the follicular phase. I think I may start it next cycle if i get another :bfn:


----------



## Elliebank

Ah yes - I remember replying on yr thread now. Grapefruit juice is supposed to help with ewcm too.


----------



## TigerLady

Ok... new symptom alert, help!!!!

*WARNING WARNING TMI COMING TMI COMING*

So I checked my CP/CM, this is roughly the time I normally check it anyway. I think it is like what you said MT, hard around the cone part of it, but soft at the tip. It has been like this for a couple of days. 

Here's the symptom/tmi... 

Had some CM on my fingers, so looked at it (did NOT bring it to my nose) and the smell nearly did me in! It normally does NOT smell like that... my stomach lurched and I about gagged... That has never happened before. :shock:

I DEF don't have the guts to taste it tho (like that first link suggested), especially when just the smell gags me.... :sick: Maybe I'm just a sissy after all.


----------



## Elliebank

Can you described how it smelt? I noticed mine smelt a bit yesterday & it reminded me of the 'sex' smell :blush: - normally it doesn't smell like that unless we've actually had sex but we haven't for a couple of days as we're taking a rest! Wasn't a strong smell though. You sure you haven't got an infection?


----------



## LadyBee

EEEW! Taste it!?!?!?! EEEWWW Who the eff does that!? :rofl: I've heard vinegar-ish smelling cm is a good sign, and anything out of the ordinary could be a sign.
I don't mean to side track but I thought this was cute, it happened 2 nights ago, I was telling my hub about a dream I had, 2 in a row each night and they were extremely vivid and involved. I told them to him just in convo and he said... "aren't vivid dreams a symptom?" LOL! I laughed then too...he and I call everything a 'symptom'. But I'm going to add that to my list.
And EB-I was going to be a smart allek and tell you that EPO was 'Eggwhite Producin' Oil' .
TL-I don't think you're out until AF shows. I am very hopeful this month and I'm trying to play it cool...I have such a busy week ahead and weekend too that I don't even know how much I'll be able to keep up with this thread!! I hope this is it for us all...


----------



## TigerLady

Yeah, I am sure it's not an infection. And it is not from BD - didn't DTD last night. 

I dunno if I can describe it. TBH, it didn't smell THAT different from usual, just a little more sour maybe... but not infection sour... just off. Not yeasty... and not super strong... just made me gag for some reason. Maybe sorta sex/sour/musky??? It usually has a very faint watery/CM smell. This was just a little different. Random, I guess. :shrug:


----------



## Elliebank

I thought that was normal to taste it???


ONLY JOKING!!!!  :rofl::rofl: :sick::sick:


----------



## Elliebank

TigerLady said:


> Yeah, I am sure it's not an infection. And it is not from BD - didn't DTD last night.
> 
> I dunno if I can describe it. TBH, it didn't smell THAT different from usual, just a little more sour maybe... but not infection sour... just off. Not yeasty... and not super strong... just made me gag for some reason. Maybe sorta sex/sour/musky??? It usually has a very faint watery/CM smell. This was just a little different. Random, I guess. :shrug:

Maybe it didn't smell any different than normal but yr sense of smell has been heightened because of you know what!


----------



## TigerLady

Meli Tia said:


> EEEW! Taste it!?!?!?! EEEWWW Who the eff does that!? :rofl: I've heard vinegar-ish smelling cm is a good sign, and anything out of the ordinary could be a sign.
> I don't mean to side track but I thought this was cute, it happened 2 nights ago, I was telling my hub about a dream I had, 2 in a row each night and they were extremely vivid and involved. I told them to him just in convo and he said... "aren't vivid dreams a symptom?" LOL! I laughed then too...he and I call everything a 'symptom'. But I'm going to add that to my list.
> And EB-I was going to be a smart allek and tell you that EPO was 'Eggwhite Producin' Oil' .
> TL-I don't think you're out until AF shows. I am very hopeful this month and I'm trying to play it cool...I have such a busy week ahead and weekend too that I don't even know how much I'll be able to keep up with this thread!! I hope this is it for us all...


:rofl::rofl::rofl: EWCM producing oil :rofl::rofl::rofl: your OH is symptom hunting for you :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Ok... maybe vinegary... but I dunno.. but now I'm giong to THINK that is what it was! :roll:


----------



## TigerLady

Elliebank said:


> I thought that was normal to taste it???
> 
> 
> ONLY JOKING!!!!  :rofl::rofl: :sick::sick:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hmm... maybe we need to start encouraging a certain type of foreplay and then asking OH to chart..... :devil:


----------



## LadyBee

Elliebank said:


> TigerLady said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am sure it's not an infection. And it is not from BD - didn't DTD last night.
> 
> I dunno if I can describe it. TBH, it didn't smell THAT different from usual, just a little more sour maybe... but not infection sour... just off. Not yeasty... and not super strong... just made me gag for some reason. Maybe sorta sex/sour/musky??? It usually has a very faint watery/CM smell. This was just a little different. Random, I guess. :shrug:
> 
> Maybe it didn't smell any different than normal but yr sense of smell has been heightened because of you know what!Click to expand...

Yeah!!! That's what it is!!! She nailed it! Your smell sense is just stronger!


----------



## Elliebank

TigerLady said:


> Elliebank said:
> 
> 
> I thought that was normal to taste it???
> 
> 
> ONLY JOKING!!!!  :rofl::rofl: :sick::sick:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Hmm... maybe we need to start encouraging a certain type of foreplay and then asking OH to chart..... :devil:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: But remember - saliva can kill sperm!


----------



## LadyBee

TigerLady said:


> Elliebank said:
> 
> 
> I thought that was normal to taste it???
> 
> 
> ONLY JOKING!!!!  :rofl::rofl: :sick::sick:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Hmm... maybe we need to start encouraging a certain type of foreplay and then asking OH to chart..... :devil:Click to expand...

NOOO! It would just be the same every day...."temp-warm (or hot), CM-yes or there will be soon enough...*ahem, chuckle*, CP-high enough"


----------



## Elliebank

Meli Tia said:


> NOOO! It would just be the same every day...."temp-warm (or hot), CM-yes or there will be soon enough...*ahem, chuckle*, CP-high enough"

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

DRATS!! you guys are right!!!

I could see it now.. ok!!! not TOOO much saliva, hon! OK!! was it sweet?? how sweet? sweeter than yesterday?? still any salty??? 

They would kill us! :rofl:


----------



## LadyBee

(only 3 weeks 'til our anniversary!!! Whooo Hoooo! I'd love to have a :bfp: for a pres to him!)


----------



## TigerLady

oooo!!! wrap it up and give the BPS stick to him as a present! What year will it be??


----------



## LadyBee

Ok, UNFORTUNATELY I have to get to work now :( I hope you guys have a wonderful next couple of minutes.... :rofl: cuz that's the only longer I'll be able to work before I have to check again. :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Meli Tia said:


> Ok, UNFORTUNATELY I have to get to work now :( I hope you guys have a wonderful next couple of minutes.... :rofl: cuz that's the only longer I'll be able to work before I have to check again. :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LadyBee

TigerLady said:


> oooo!!! wrap it up and give the BPS stick to him as a present! What year will it be??

EIGHT! The pics on my profile are almost exactly 8 years apart :) From engagement to going to/being in a friend's wedding.


----------



## LadyBee

TigerLady said:


> oooo!!! wrap it up and give the BPS stick to him as a present! What year will it be??

LOL, what's a BPS Tigerlady dear? LOL, now I'm just being silly :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

Big positive stick?!! :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

Meli Tia said:


> TigerLady said:
> 
> 
> oooo!!! wrap it up and give the BPS stick to him as a present! What year will it be??
> 
> LOL, what's a BPS Tigerlady dear? LOL, now I'm just being silly :rofl:Click to expand...

Big Postive Stick... didn't you know???????

Yeesh! I really should read these things b4 I punch submit! :dohh:


----------



## Elliebank

TigerLady said:


> Meli Tia said:
> 
> 
> Big Postive Stick... didn't you know???????
> 
> Great minds think alike!!Click to expand...


----------



## LadyBee

LOL...we're all nuts!
I have a plan if I do get a BPS...hehe...I will definately have to wrap that puppy and give it to him! That is if he doesn't already know I got a BPS...it will be hard to hide it, he'll want to know if AF started and so forth by then....


----------



## LadyBee

It can't be Big Positive Stick stick...like you said...(BPS stick) It would have to be Big Positive Shock stick...geez, I need to work.


----------



## TigerLady

Just tell him NO and NO BPS either!! And it's driving you CRAZY... and make sure to act crazy so he believes you! :wohoo: oohhhh... the things you could do with this... :devil:

P.S. How's work coming along? :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

As I get up earlier than him, I'm either going to put the digital BPS (new name!) in the toothbrush holder - but knowing him he'll try to brush his teeth with it (it takes a while for him to wake up!) or I'm gonna photocopy it & stick loads of copies all over the house


----------



## TigerLady

He gets up earlier than me, I usually get up just as he is leaving for work. Haven't decided what I'm gonna do yet. Ideally, I would get BPS :shock: on a weekend.


----------



## 1stbaby

wow such a great convo ladies!!! Great ideas and i love the new name bps! I am going to test on sunday due to this weeks schedule i am only sleeping at home tomorrow night *too soon to test* and Saturday night (testing sunday fmu). I have not thought of any creative way to show him i will be soooo excited i will probably just jump on him with it! Of course if its too early to tell sunday and af does not show up i wont test again until Tuesday again. So funny cm convo, but (tmi) today when i am sitting here or walking sometimes, i feel like i have peed a little or af is showing up but when i check it is loads of cm!! I have not smelt it or tasted it *YUCK* but i dont remember this much happening. O O O and I just took a nap, tired, but could be the weather, it is cold and raining, and I had a mini dream OH painted one of our spare bedrooms yellow!! I was so excited, we are not going to find out the sex so yellow was cute!!! And last night i had a dream i was holding a baby and for some reason i think it was a boy! so crazy, this cycle is getting to me!


----------



## LadyBee

Ohhh 1stbaby, I can't wait to see your BPS...hehe

I've sharply decided I'm not going to test. I'm just going to wait until AF shows...either she will or she won't and if she's late, that's when I'll break out the Big Pee Stick. :rofl:
I will wait until the 19th or 20th to test. I am calling myself 8-9 dpo today, so it should happen soon if it hasn't already...COME ON IMPLANT ALREADY!

But....If all my cycle buddies are testing and getting BPS's then how will I avoid the urge to test? Oh well, I'll just wait and see what happens.


----------



## Gabrielle

Ok girls..so i just went and had my cd 21 tests done. i was shopping at walmart and decided to buy some opks. I got em and just took one and the test line was showing right away after i took it! Its WAY darker then the control line!? Now i know they can be positive if your preggers....and theres no way im oing on cd21 ...? WHat do you all think? With my last baby oncei started using opks they never went negative and then i did an hpt and it was positive...maybe this case again?


----------



## TigerLady

1stbaby, I have been feeling like that too.. I walked out of work the other day and felt so wet that I was convinced I had peed in my pants... Only I could could tell it was coming from the WRONG place for pee! :rofl:

And the dreams are such great symptoms!!

I'm soooo tired today. I can't get out of bed. Isn't that horrid??? I have the day off (veteran's day) and have been lying in bed all morning with the laptop on my belly. I promised the girls I would take them to ceramics, but I just can't myself get up!! And I have housework to do... UGG. Must get up!! I think if I would shut the computer, I would actually FALL asleep right now. Yuk.


----------



## Lunaty

Uww wow, dreams about baby's seem to mean a lot..

I had a nice vivid nightmare last night.. so much for being preggo :(
Just a bit of creamy cm.. nothing terribly exciting for me im afraid..

Curse it i was hoping to get a BPS this month


----------



## Gabrielle

Ok i have NEVER seen such a DARK opk in my life! i hope this is it!:)


----------



## 1stbaby

wow thats awesome gabs! u are almost convincing me to go buy some opks just to poas! I had the darkest one i have ever seen on cd 17 this month but i believe it was cause i was going to ov on cd 18. and i ov last month on cd 20 so i would bd just in case but for you it sounds like this is a great sign of being pg!


----------



## LadyBee

Gab-Well I HAVE heard of that...that would be freaking awesome!


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks...i hope its a good thing!!!!! Its soo dark....like hot pink!


----------



## Elliebank

Gabrielle - I hope it means yr pregnant, but just in case it's cos yr O'ing - :sex::sex::sex: !!


----------



## Elliebank

My creamy cm is not half as much today :cry:


----------



## TigerLady

Gab, that sounds really hopeful!

Ok, ladies, what do you make of this one:

I'm laying here and my cat Nenya walks up to me... sniffs my bare knee, then flehmings!!! :shock: Then she does it again!!!! :shock: :shock: I have NEVER seen her flehming after smelling my skin!!! How weird is that? I don't know what to make of it, so I am going to call it a symptom! :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

Yeah, my creamy CM decreased a few days ago, too, but it still present!! So I'm still calling it a good sign cuz I would usually be dry by now.


----------



## Elliebank

Ha ha yep that's defo a symptom!!! :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

TigerLady said:


> Yeah, my creamy CM decreased a few days ago, too, but it still present!! So I'm still calling it a good sign cuz I would usually be dry by now.

I wish I'd paid more attention to my last cycles - I know I DO get creamy cm, but not sure when!! So don't know if this is normal or not. *sigh* (have you not sorted the smilie for sigh yet?!)


----------



## TigerLady

YES!! but NO!!! I found a great sigh emoticon on Yahoo messegner, but it's not here. :( I want to use it here!!!! :hissy:


----------



## LadyBee

TL-Animals always know!!! No joke! That's a very cool symptom!
EB- not paying attention to your cycles prior can be a preg symptom! :rofl:


----------



## LadyBee

\\:D/ (i don't know where the *sigh* is but I'm LOVING this one!!) \\:D/


----------



## TigerLady

Meli Tia said:


> EB- not paying attention to your cycles prior can be a preg symptom! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

MT, I offically crown you Symptom Empress, the rest of us are all just Queens and not quite worthy. 

\\:D/


----------



## LadyBee

WHOOO HOOO! Empress, are we ALL sure we want to bestow that upon me?!? That's awesome! That means I can tell you more of my symptoms now!
I have a pulling sensation that stretches from the top of my hipbone to around to the front of it, on both sides! And I'm bloated too, bad! I really hope...I hope I hope I hope...


----------



## LadyBee

Good morning and hello!
I have to hop on the dream symptom train now! I had a dream about the cutest baby! I was 'in charge' of it, I think I was babysitting but I'm not quite sure because it was a teny tiny newborn and it could have been mine and I just wasn't used to it or something, but anyway, the baby was so cute...I'd kiss it's cheek a bunch of times and it would smile. So...THATS a symptom right girls?!?
I woke up feeling like I haven't eaten in 7 years, and God knows that's not the case...:rofl: and last night I had a little blood when I blew my nose again. And the off and on crampyishness feelings haven't subsided either. My teeth hurt, I've got a headache the last few days and I'm bloated. Haven't checked cp or cm yet, but I'm not going by that anyway...but I'll be sure to let you all know when I do...:rofl: :!: :hug:


----------



## TigerLady

Wow, MT! Your symptoms are outta control! The dream was totally your baby... you were just still in such shock that it had finally happened for you that you were still in disbelief. :)

I had a dream about a baby again last night, but I don't remember it very well. :( 

Not much else to report yet, but I've only been up for 45 minutes, gimme some time! :rofl:


----------



## 1stbaby

well ladies i wrote a lot in my journal this morning so i am a little tired of typing atm. but i will update you a little. i dont think i have a good chance anymore this month. i dont have that feeling in my tummy anymore (i think it was cause I had not had a bm in 32 hours) :blush: but did this morning so i feel better. I had a huge rise in my temps which is causing me to believe i actually ov on cd 20 again and not cd 18. idk... i am so confussed and it just doesnt look very good for me. i will probable end up going to the dr next month for cd 21 blood work just to find out i have not been ov or something, like i have no progestrone... i am kinda bummed. :cry: i had a dream last night of a :bfp: but i dont know if it was mine or what, i remember looking at it and seeing pregnant right on it but i didnt pee on it or anything i just saw it. i was awake all through the night so hot and had to pee, which actually means that could have affected my temps but it usally doesnt. i am not going to test until tuesday the 18th. if i make it that long without :witch: i will be shocked.


----------



## TigerLady

Big :hugs: 1stbaby! Don't give up yet, your chart still looks good!


----------



## LadyBee

Yes, hope is not lost...my good friend that is 20 weeks preg said she had no real symptoms but a pulling/twitching in her lower belly and then that went away for a while and then she missed her period, then tested and got a BPS! (ha) the twitches and so forth commenced again after that. I'm hopeful still...we can't give up until AF shows (or ALF as I just typed by accident, then corrected).

Ok, so my cp and cm- CP is medium high and harder than yesterday, so I would call it medium and :blush: I'm still wet feeling and have creamy cm. The OS is closed.
I am still having cramps off and on, but they aren't painful, I'm just aware that something is happening (impending af or BPS). Who knows. We can only hope right?


----------



## Elliebank

Hi ladies. Had to go into the office today (normally work from home) so missed BnB. I've been having a few twinges here & there but nothing out of the ordinary. Not had chance to check CP & CM as just back from work (it's 5.30pm here) but I wore a panty liner today as was in work & have been wet the last few days, and there's quite a bit of yellow cm on it. Also checked my boobs when in the toilet at work & the ends were white, but they're back to normal now so who knows. None of us should give up though till :witch: shows as many people say they don't get symptoms till after :bfp: Oh & last night in bed had a shooting pain in left armpit, but didn't last long.


----------



## TigerLady

yup! not over 'til AF shows... when is everyone expecting her??

I would expect her mid next week at the latest. 

Stay away you evil :witch:!!!!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## LadyBee

I expect Monday or Tuesday-and if she waits 'til Wednesday and I haven't tested, I'm going to then. I opted out of testing on the 17th, though, I can't say for sure if I'll resist.


----------



## 1stbaby

So question for everyone:

When you get the cd 21 blood work, does it tell you exactly what day you oved? 

Anyway, i am going to wait to test till Tuesday the 18th, if af has not shown up by then i will be shocked! i hope she stays gone! Sunday the 16th would be cd 28 so if af stays gone till tuesday i will be excited.


----------



## TigerLady

nope, cd21 doesn't tell you when o was. Only if prog levels are high enough to have o'ed and sustain a pg. Only BBT charting or ultrasounds can pinpoint o.


----------



## 1stbaby

:hissy: GRRR but my bbt chart gets confused!!!!! :rofl: I just dont know what to believe! So even next month if i have to go for the cd 21 blood test the dr will only be able to tell me if i ov. Well at least i will know that, and she will be able to tell me if i need to take progestrone meds for my lp so thats a good thing.


----------



## TigerLady

talk to your doc about a cd25/26 day test. If you are o'ing late (17-20), cd21 tests will actually show that you DIDN'T o cuz not enough prog will have built up yet. Ideally, cd21 test should be done at least 7dpo (I think). And you can always talk about ultrasounds... but that's a lot of doc appts!


----------



## 1stbaby

uggghhh this is going to be a hassle i can tell! man, just pray and fx that i have a little bean right now making itself a home, and i wont have to deal with all that mess! but maybe if i take the cd 21 and it comes back that i didnt ov, she will put me on some meds that will make me ov normal and not so late anyway, and then that would be good either way.


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey ladies..how are you all doing. Looking good for you all! :) Any new symptoms? When is everyone testing?!!?

Well that postive opks i had...they are getting fainter now...just a tad lighter then the control line...sooooo i think i o'd today!!! I had really bad cramps this am, ewcm TONS, and those positive opks! So i guess just starting over in the 2ww~~~~ahh but at least im pretty sure i o'd. Well see what the cd21 tests say..maybe oing twice..i doubt it? 

Take care girls!!! Hope you all get your bfps soon!!!!


----------



## TigerLady

Boy, Gabby, you are having a rather odd cycle, aren't you???
:rofl:

Do you want twins?!?! That would be quite the handful with your young brood! :)

As for symptoms.... do you count being tired, kinda grumpy, sick to my tummy, metalic/sharp taste in my mouth, headache, icky feeling down low like AF is here???

No, no new symptoms, really! :winkwink:


----------



## Gabrielle

Tiger..that sounds very promising hun! do you normally get symptoms like this??? Anymore dreams? When are you going to test?

Nah,, i dont want twins..but of course would take em! I just hope if i havent o'd that my body for sure is going to very soon!!!!!!!


----------



## TigerLady

I've had 2 other cycles where I was convinced I was preggers (the ones with the long LPs), but some of these symptoms are new. The constant creamy CM is new... the metallic taste is new... the indecision about what I want to eat is new... I had a little nausea last month (one of those cycles) but it was a bit worse today.

Honestly, even though it sounds good, I don't think it will come to much. I've been here before (sorta) and my OB agreed that I may have a problem getting the beans to stick. :( So, even if there is one, I don't know if it will stay. :( 

That being said, I think I will test either Sunday or Monday if AF hasn't showed. I feel like she is here today! Just that sorta icky feeling with mild cramps... Blech. But no sign yet. Let's hope she doesn't make an early appearance - I have cd25 bloods on Friday!


----------



## Lunaty

Wish you loads of luck, but i know exactly how you feel :)
I will be testing Sunday eve but im afraid it's not gonna be my lucky month ..

Tired yes, hungry the last two days, but no little bleeds or sore BB's or anything pregg related *sight..

Ahh yes and the never ending stuffy nose.. :hissy:


----------



## Elliebank

:yipee: *I'VE GOT A VERY PROMISING SYMPTOM!!!!!!* :yipee:

My OH is feeling sick.....which obviously is morning sickness.....which obviously means he'll have a baby in 9 months.....which MUST mean I'm pregnant!!!!!!

:happydance::bodyb::yipee::headspin::wohoo::coolio:


----------



## LadyBee

Hey, why is it we all get so unsure during the end of the 2ww?!? Symptoms don't mean everything and AF is the true teller. 

I am sort of feeling un-positive about this month, I keep beating myself up about my 'problems', I re-read my endo (surgery) reports and my hormone screening, both instances they (medical doc AND homeopathic/natural doc) both said I CAN NOT get pregnant naturally (well the homeopathic doc said it would take a lot of 'fixing')...I don't want to believe that...and I'm trying so hard to be positive. Hub has been very supportive about this, especially last night when I was looking at my hormone testing results: 
he said 'but look at all the stuff you've been doing since then, and you're taking your maca...'
I said 'yes, but it's no miracle potion, I just want it to be. I know it's doing something good, but I don't know if it's gonna FIX anything'.

Well, I'm going to try to hold on to the possibility no matter how negative I get...and on that note, I have my symptoms :) I have felt like AF is on her way for over a week now, and I'm NEVER early and I felt nausiated yesterday and I have a higher temp than normal, and the sleepless nights and vivid dreams. I have more symptoms but those are the ones I like. :happydance:

TL-Metallic?? Really?!? That's an awesome symptom...unless you just have a sore in your mouth...but that's great!

Gab-I'm glad you figured out that you Ov'd, I hope you :sex: hehe


----------



## LadyBee

EB-TOTALLY A SYMPTOM, Congrats! :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

Meli Tia said:


> Hey, why is it we all get so unsure during the end of the 2ww?!? Symptoms don't mean everything and AF is the true teller.
> 
> I am sort of feeling un-positive about this month, I keep beating myself up about my 'problems', I re-read my endo (surgery) reports and my hormone screening, both instances they (medical doc AND homeopathic/natural doc) both said I CAN NOT get pregnant naturally (well the homeopathic doc said it would take a lot of 'fixing')...I don't want to believe that...and I'm trying so hard to be positive. Hub has been very supportive about this, especially last night when I was looking at my hormone testing results:
> he said 'but look at all the stuff you've been doing since then, and you're taking your maca...'
> I said 'yes, but it's no miracle potion, I just want it to be. I know it's doing something good, but I don't know if it's gonna FIX anything'.
> 
> Well, I'm going to try to hold on to the possibility no matter how negative I get...and on that note, I have my symptoms :) I have felt like AF is on her way for over a week now, and I'm NEVER early and I felt nausiated yesterday and I have a higher temp than normal, and the sleepless nights and vivid dreams. I have more symptoms but those are the ones I like. :happydance:
> 
> TL-Metallic?? Really?!? That's an awesome symptom...unless you just have a sore in your mouth...but that's great!
> 
> Gab-I'm glad you figured out that you Ov'd, I hope you :sex: hehe

Try not to let it get you down MT - yr symptoms sound very promising so hopefully this is yr month. What happens now after yr surgery? If yr not pg this month are you going to have further things done, or are you trying to get pg naturally for a while before going down another route? :hug:


----------



## TigerLady

EB!! You are so right! You're hubby is DEF going to have a baby in 9 months! :rofl:

MT, I'm so sad you are feeling down. :cry: Did the docs think you would have to have IUI or IVF? I hope not. What did they say was the problem? The Endo? or the hormones? Besides loads of ladies were told hey could not get pg and ended up proving docs wrong. Hang in there... there's reason to believe you can (and will) do this! 

As for me... symptoms gone so far this morning. But I've only been up for a little while. My temp dipped just a little, but still looks good.. and I took it 40 min early anyway. 

I had that metallic/sharp taste in my mouth for most of the afternoon and evening yesterday. But it is gone today. :shrug: Like I said in my journal, I guess I shouldn't have been sucking on that penny. :winkwink: 

Well we are in the home stretch... we should all have answers before too long! :dust:


----------



## 1stbaby

Morning ladies. I too have lost all the promising symptoms, but then again, they may have been symptoms i wanted to be having... The only one i cant be making up or creating in my head is the c cm. I dont know if i have any today or not because it usually doesnt show up until the second pee break of the day and i got a late start today so we will c. like i said, if it isnt a good sign for this month then i will be ready next month to discard it in the tww. my temp dropped a lot today back close to the line. that worries me a lot because today is 7 dpo... last month af came on 8 dpo. I am only on cd 25 though and my cycles are usually close to 28 like 27 or 28 so this would be pretty early if af shows up tomorrow. i am ready though because if she does then i know i have a problem and i will start taking the b complex right away and then make my appointment for the cd 21 blood draw.


----------



## TigerLady

7dpo... could be implantation dip... FX!!


----------



## 1stbaby

FX big time! But i am just doubtful. If you look at last month thats sort of what happened right before af showed up. I honestly think i ov on cd 20 which would make me 5 dpo ff thinks i am 7 dpo and some think ff should have stayed on cd 16 ov which would make me 9 dpo. So hmmm who knows. I guess all i can do is wait until tomorrow and test my temp, or if af shows up then my lp is only 7 days. 

Question though, its no question whether i ov or not though right, since the temp change is so drastic? I mean as long as i ov everything is ok except maybe my lp then right?


----------



## TigerLady

Personally, I feel confident that you o'ed... pos opk and temp shift. There's NO reason to think you didn't!


----------



## Elliebank

Hi girls, hope yr all ok. We've been a bit quiet today. 

I've been an irritable bitch today - my poor OH made me tea & all I did was moan about how he did it wrong - I DON'T like my pasta & sauce in the same pan!!! :rofl: Not taking it as a sign though, I normally get like this before af.

MT how are you? Hope yr feeling better, try not to worry, remember we're going for the record on this thread & ALL of us are getting :bfp:'s!!

Just wanted to wish you all luck too, it's getting closer to the time for testing, especially for Meli Tia, Tiger Lady & Lunaty. Me & 1stBaby won't be far behind & then Gabrielle will complete the 6 :bfp:'s. *IF* it does end up that it's a :bfn: just remember that it's not over till the :witch: shows up and *IF* she does show her ugly face, just remember that we're all here & will give plenty of hugs & support (I'm writing this to myself also). Here's loads of :dust::dust::dust:

Oh and one final thing - our dance 

:happydance::yipee::headspin::ninja::wohoo::loopy::bunny:

Love ya girlies, bring on the :bfp:'s xxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

Ahhh thats sweet, thanks for the peptalk Elliebank!!!!!!

After a few days of no real appetite im starting to have a huge one to the point i eat myself full and cant do anything but lay in the couch hahaha, not like me at all!!!!

Some weird stitches in my tumtums too :D Im starting to get a bit more hopeful but have had no reall other things to show for it (apart from constipation ) :muaha:

How is everyone else doing?!


----------



## TigerLady

Still no real symptoms today, but chart still looks okay. I'm tired, but that's it. :shrug:

Going for cd25 bloods tomorrow. A bit nervous, but not much that can be done. Trying to focus on day AFTER tomorrow... pick up ring!! YAYAYAYA!


----------



## Lunaty

Good luck Tigerlady :) i hope your blood results will be all good..


----------



## 1stbaby

Wow we have been very quiet today i agree. I was looking forward to getting on here and reading about everyones symptoms today since i had a long day, and there have hardly been anyone writing! Thats ok, we are all pretty anxious to test and the weekend is near! I am still holding out till Tuesday if af doesnt show, which I think she might :( . I have had odd cramps which start out making me think its my legs cramping but i think its like af cramping as well. We will see tomorrow, i hope my temp rises !! FX!! If af does not show by the time i get on tomorrow that means i have one more day added to my lp at least. well i hope everyone is ok!


----------



## LadyBee

Well ladies, 10 dpo...I POAS.........BFN!
What are the chances at 14dpo it will be BFP? Slim.
Well I'm going to bed. Thanks EB for being such a positive sweetheart! :hug:
Thanks everyone! I hope you all are well... big big :hug:


----------



## LadyBee

Ok, well I was going to go to bed but I decided to answer some questions you guys asked...

I had my surgery for endo Feb of this year, so it's been a while since my results but in the results the doc told me it would be my best chance to ttc immediately. I decided my body wasn't ready and waited 2 months to heal. (I'm a bit of a 'naturalist' and prefer to 'fix' things that way and not rely on synthetics) After that we have gone back to being careless. I went to a homeopathic doc because I didn't like the medical doc's advice so I got a saliva hormone test. It tested my saliva for 24 days during my cycle. I got the results and we went over them. She told me that with results like mine we'd need to really get me 'straightened out' before a pregnancy could happen, in short, she'd never seen a woman with a similar chart conceive without tons of intervention.

I'm sorry I don't mean to be 'poor me'...but I guess it's my mood due to upcoming AF. I was such a grouchy grump today and I've been talking to my hub and he's the one that suggested I test just to see...and to buy more so I could test tomorrow morning and Tuesday. I am trying to not give up hope, but I'm pretty sure this isn't my month...and I'm not too sure next month would be either...

I may in the future (near or far future) get another surgery (though in my experience it was excruciating......!) and try immediately, but I'm not too sure that I believe wholey (sp?) that it's the endo and not the hormones. Well, they're related...I could write a dissertation...anyway...my ultimate goal is to find out how to fix myself and I WILL GET MY BFP (and the F does not stand for 'fat' :!:)
:hug:for all.....


----------



## TigerLady

First -- YOU GO GIRL!!!

Second... big comfy warm :hugs: 

You really have been put through it, haven't you. I am very impressed that you have maintained such a good attitude and have soldiered on. Keep going and you WILL get your Big F'ing Positive! And you will deserve it soo much and s/he will be your little miracle baby and loved and cherished to no end! 

We are here for you, whatever you need, for however long you need us. :)


----------



## Elliebank

Sorry about yr BFN MT, but it could just be that it was too early. Like TL I'm impressed with yr attitude & feel sure that if you don't get yr BFP this cycle, you will very soon.

TL - good luck with yr blood test today.


----------



## Elliebank

Hi girls. Just finished work so it's weekend!!! Well sort of, I'm doing a few hours overtime tomorrow :hissy:

I've been having weird 'feelings' in my boobs the last couple of days. Can't really explain it but every so often I can feel something - almost like something is moving inside of them. Hope it's a good sign.

TL yr chart is looking really good!!!


----------



## LadyBee

Well it's a new day! Last night was interesting. I haven't had the sore bbs like I ALWAYS GET loooong before AF shows...but I have had sore nips and that's slightly unusual for me especially without the sore bbs. Anyway, my bbs started hurting at night! and only on the sides! and I did notice that the last few nights I only got sore nips in the eve and now this am my bbs feel bigger. And I feel sickly like I need to eat but nothing sounds good. I hope I'm not out yet. 

Thanks girls for being so supportive :hug: I have really really tried to stay positive, but I am hoping it's just the pregnancy hormones starting to take effect... :rofl: I know 10 dpo was too soon to test, but I am planning to not start AF and get a BF'ingP on Tuesday! or even Monday...

TL-best wishes today sweets, and hope you get some answers soon!

EB-keep up the symptoms! I know I am! whoo hoo!


----------



## 1stbaby

well ladies, sadly my temp went down down down..... i am very sad about that, and i have been having cramps. so af is on her way. I called my dr because that means my lp really is only 7 days and i need to get on progestrone. as discussed with her a few days ago she wanted me to come in on cd 21 next month but i called today because to me that would be wasting another month i could have prevented the problem. I have not got af yet, in fact still c cm, but i just know she is on her way today or tomorrow and i would still have a short lp. the dr is going to see me today at 3, and i dont know what she will do but hopefully something.


----------



## TigerLady

Oh, hon! :hugs: I'm sorry. :cry:

I'm glad you are going to the doc today! Hopefully she will put you on prog... push her hard if you have to!

Let us know how it goes as soon as you can!

:hug:


----------



## Elliebank

I'm sorry 1stBaby, hope the doc can sort it. I'm not an expert on charts but yr temp is still above the coverline, so yr af might not be on the way? Sorry if I'm wrong, but from what I've seen in the chart gallery, temp goes RIGHT DOWN, i.e. one of the lowest you've had including pre O, when af shows up. So maybe not out yet? :hug:


----------



## LadyBee

1stbaby- I'm sorry. I know it's hard to stay positive, but your doctor can help a ton, and in all of my hours and hours researching progesterone and so forth, I really believe your chances for a sticky bean after using progesterone are awesome! I only suggest one thing, at least ask about forms of natural progesterone...your body will accept it and process it much better. :hug:


----------



## Elliebank

Hey ladies, how are you? I'm starting to get itchy pee....no it's not a symptom....my pee is dying to pee on a stick!!! :rofl: Decided earlier that I will poas tomorrow but I'll only be 9dpo then, so might wait till Mon. Probably still too early but hey ho.

I've been having a metallic taste on & off today, but not looking into it too much as had that before & got af.


----------



## TigerLady

I think I decided that if my ring doesn't show at the jeweler's today (so won't be ready tomorrow!! :hissy:) then I will stop on the way home from work and pick up some hpts and POAS tomorrow! If I can't go pick up my ring tomorrow :sad2: then I might as well heap dissappointment upon dissappointment and get it over with in one day, right?? :roll:


----------



## Elliebank

When do you find out about yr ring chick? What time is it over there? It could be a blessing in disguise....you'll be all mad & disappointed tomorrow if not getting ring then yr mood will be lifted when you get yr :bfp:!!!!


----------



## TigerLady

I hope you are right! FX!! It is only 13dpo tomorrow, so sorta early I guess. It is 2:10pm right now... 3:10 pm where the ring is.. so I should know in the next couple of hours.


----------



## 1stbaby

hey ladies. so no sign of af just yet. got a bfn at the dr though but i am only 8 dpo so what do you expect. at least my lp is one more day longer. i have still been having cramps so i hope my temp rises and then maybe i will feel like i am still in it! the dr gave me progestrone meds for next month if i am not pg and then i will come back in for cd 21 blood work so we will have a much better idea next month. she says right now not to worry about anything. i am not expecting af until sunday at the earliest though so maybe my cramps were a good thing today.

i though implantation is just one dip down then dip back up, can it slowly go down then up again? i should not get my hopes up though, my temp will probably stay down tomorrow and until af shows her ugly self.


----------



## TigerLady

i think that is usually true, but remember everyone is different! Some don't get dips at all. Some bigger than others. I think you are still totally in for right now!! I'm glad you got good news from the doc!! Let us know what happens, but I'm sending :witch: the evil eye hoping to scare her away from you!


----------



## 1stbaby

good! i hope she stays away too! that would be wonderful! i hope you get your ring and your bfp!! What a wonderful weekend for you! i just have to keep playing the waiting game! my last bfp was 15 dpo and i got neg every day till that point, so i know i am the type that it isnt indicated for a while through my pee!


----------



## TigerLady

It's official... no ring for me tomorrow. :sad2:

I'm so so sad about it... I shouldn't be, but I can't help it. :hissy:


----------



## Elliebank

It'll be worth it in the end TL!! And like I said before, yr mood will be lifted once you get yr BFP!

Ok....so I've got a weird 'symptom'. Just looked down my top at my boobs to see if anything changed (I do this about 10 times a day). Right one....normal. Left one.....has little bumps on it - but NOT on the areola (sp). I know that if you get more bumps on the areola it can be a sign, but these are on my actual boob, around the areola. You can just see bumps in the skin, not a different colour or anything. Has anyone ever noticed that? Boobs are a bit itchy today too.


----------



## Elliebank

Just flashed my boobs at the mirror & I THINK the areolas are darker, and the blue vein that I can always see a lot more prominent. I don't know if I'm just imagaining it though. ARGH :hissy:


----------



## 1stbaby

haha i cant wait till you get your :BFP: I have noticed the blue viens on my bbs way better this cycle too, note to self next month just in case, but they are darker it seems and bigger. i have a couple bumps on my areolas but i dont know if i have had them all the time or not. i think i have, maybe, maybe not, hehe. I have never seen them or heard of them on your actually bbs though.. maybe its a sign!!!!!!!!

TL- it will be so worth the wait!!!! i hope you get your bfp! you must have great will power to be able to last until cd 12 and not test! i would have by now haha, good job!


----------



## TigerLady

Last month when AF was late, I noticed blue veins EVERYwhere -- my bbs, the inside of my forearms, the inside of my thighs... I thought I had hit the jackpot. Hmphf! They are still there. :dohh: Obviously I forgot to take into account that I have very fair skin and probably have never looked for blue veins before. :rofl:

Hopefully you girls have them for the right reason!


----------



## LadyBee

lol.....silly girls. I worked really late and I'm whipped. I'll have to get back on tomorrow evening. Hope you all are well!
Big :hug: to each of you!


----------



## Lunaty

Well got a big fat :bfn: saterday ( i tested 1 day early i know) :hissy:
Damn im dissapointed.. :(

Owell better luck next time, i just hope at least the :witch: will be on time...
This sucks!


----------



## Elliebank

Ok so I poas this morning.....and I don't know if it was a faint :bfp: or :bfn:!!! I CAN see a 2nd line, that appeared within time limit, BUT it's VERY faint and I can't tell if it has colour to it!!! Can't take a pic as it's that faint camera won't pick it up. Is probably just an evap, although it's easier to see than my normal evaps....but I'm still looking at it and 10 mins have passed now. Will test again on Monday.


----------



## Elliebank

Lunaty sorry about yr bfn - might have been a false one though? How many dpo are you?

Please will someone tell me to throw this pregnancy test away, there is no point keep staring it after the time limit!


----------



## Lunaty

hah, my guess is i O'd on the 3/4th... not to sure as i havnt done temps or OPK's
so that would make me ehh.. about 10dpo?~

im not that hopefull it can still turn into a poss... :cry: 
and the worst is to have to still wait on :witch: Uggghh~


----------



## Elliebank

Lunaty said:


> hah, my guess is i O'd on the 3/4th... not to sure as i havnt done temps or OPK's
> so that would make me ehh.. about 10dpo?~
> 
> im not that hopefull it can still turn into a poss... :cry:
> and the worst is to have to still wait on :witch: Uggghh~

:hug::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Lunaty...so sorry about your bfp...its not over tilll the witch arrives! hugs!

Ellie...ooohh faint positive! i hope sooo ...how many dpo are you? YOur temps look good! eek im getting excited for yoU!:)


----------



## Elliebank

Gabrielle said:


> Lunaty...so sorry about your bfp...its not over tilll the witch arrives! hugs!
> 
> Ellie...ooohh faint positive! i hope sooo ...how many dpo are you? YOur temps look good! eek im getting excited for yoU!:)

I'm 9dpo. I really can't decide - I keep looking it which I know I shouldn't as it's WAY over the time limit, but I can't help it. I asked OH if he could see colour in the line & he just said 'my eyes haven't woke up yet, dunno' so I threw it down & promptly burst into tears!!! I haven't had anything to drink yet so gonna test with second pee soon. I'm leaning towards an evap though :cry:


----------



## Elliebank

OMG OMG OMG took another hpt - very faint line appeared within time limit. It is VERY faint though so still not sure. Also took an opt - 2nd line is darker than normal but not quite positive, although they take longer to develop. Got a digital but don't want to use it as I don't think it's a sensitive as the one I've already used so prob won't pick it up. Please let this be it.


----------



## Elliebank

Oh God I wish we all the same time!! Yr all in bed & I need you!! The line's definitely there & it's pink. OMG OMG. I'm still not trusting it yet tho. I have a pic but don't know how to post it - help!!!!!!!


----------



## Elliebank

:wohoo::wohoo: I've just tested with digital......:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!! I can't believe it, and now I'm worried that I've tested too early & it won't stick. Please baby, stick stick stick, I'll give you a good home for 9mths. Oh my God. I burst into tears when I did it, OH was very confued why I was crying!!! I don't even feel pregnant. Please please stick.


----------



## LadyBee

EB!!!!!!!!! OMG sweetheart!!!!!!!! I'm almost crying....I am sooooo happy!!!!! Ok, I am crying now!!!!!!!! I can't believe our first BFP!!!!! Oh EB, I'm so thrilled for you!!!

:hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Elliebank

Thank so much MT - this is the first of many on this thread. I can't believe it. I just hope it sticks.


----------



## LadyBee

The girls are going to flip!!!


----------



## Elliebank

Where are they where are they!!!! Get out of bed girls!!!!!!


----------



## Elliebank

Oh and girls - go & buy some preseed!!! I'm sure it was that!


----------



## LadyBee

Lun-I tested at 10dpo, and I'm so mad I did, I think I still have a pretty good chance because I still have symptoms that are different than my other usual symptoms. And here's what happened yesterday:
I got so dizzy I thought I was going to fall over...and I have been so stinkin' hot all the time! I also have very sore bbs on the sides and they went from ok to big and ouch overnight! I haven't slept a full night in almost a week and I have such vivid dreams I think they really happened! I have an ulcer in my mouth and things smell strong to me!

So....don't give up! I think I might have implanted on 9-10dpo and I'm waiting til AF is late to test, so have faith! Our sweet EllieBank got hers! YAY!


----------



## LadyBee

I can't stay on the computer long, I have to get to work, I never have to work Saturdays but of course I do today...I am so thrilled for you, you've made my day! I would love to get my BPS (HA) on Monday or Tuesday. Then we keep up the pattern of BPSs!
And since I won't be on when the other girls get up...HEY GIRLS! OUR SWEET EB IS PREGGY! ... \\:D/ :happydance: \\:D/


----------



## Elliebank

Meli Tia said:


> Lun-I tested at 10dpo, and I'm so mad I did, I think I still have a pretty good chance because I still have symptoms that are different than my other usual symptoms. And here's what happened yesterday:
> I got so dizzy I thought I was going to fall over...and I have been so stinkin' hot all the time! I also have very sore bbs on the sides and they went from ok to big and ouch overnight! I haven't slept a full night in almost a week and I have such vivid dreams I think they really happened! I have an ulcer in my mouth and things smell strong to me!
> 
> So....don't give up! I think I might have implanted on 9-10dpo and I'm waiting til AF is late to test, so have faith! Our sweet EllieBank got hers! YAY!

Ahem....I haven't been sleeping well this last week....I've been very hot, especially at night....I have an ulcer in my mouth!!!! YEAH MT, sounds good for you!!! (maybe I got mine early cos there's *gulp* more than 1 in there)


----------



## Elliebank

I'm also working - hardly done anything!!! And oh I forgot - if I got my bfp I was gonna announce it as I got my big fat f'ing positive!!!! I forgot all that though when I actually got it!!!!


----------



## LadyBee

WHOOO HOOO! TWINZYS! I'll take twins! I think you'll be fine, 1, 2 or even more babies! You've waited long enough! \\:D/


----------



## LadyBee

I hope it's good for me...and work is over rated...you got your Big F'ing Pos!!!


----------



## Elliebank

Meli Tia said:


> WHOOO HOOO! TWINZYS! I'll take twins! I think you'll be fine, 1, 2 or even more babies! You've waited long enough! \\:D/

I'd be happy with a football team at the mo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

OMG !!! Ellie.....i AM soooo HAPPY For you!!!:) YAY YAY YAY!! I cant believe you got a positive digi at 9dpo! OMG...Congrats! I was up before at 5am.....and went back to bed..its now only 9am so not that late!:) 

Spread some of that babydust lovely! :)

Live, Laugh, Love
Gabby


----------



## Elliebank

Thanks chick!!! I'm still in shock - I keep crying & then saying I can't believe it over & over. I wish I could tell all my friends & family but we're waiting till I'm 3 months. I just want to shout it from the rooftops!!!! Going to my Mum & Dad's though tomorrow so will tell them then, they could do with some good news after the year they've had.

Here's loads & loads of baby dust for you all, and a bit of sticky too!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 1stbaby

WOW CONGRATS EB!!!!!!!!!!!! thats awesome!!! You need to post your symptoms in the Big thread! I am so glad for you! It made me cry!


----------



## Elliebank

Thanks 1st Baby, will post symptoms soon. Not really got that many too be honest, got loads to look forward to I guess!!!


----------



## Elliebank

Pic of faint bfp is on page 2 of this thread -

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-dont-know-post-pic-updated-pic-page-2-a.html


----------



## TigerLady

AHHHHH!!!! I'm totally doing flips!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm SOSOSOSOSOSO excited for you!!!! :wohoo: 


I CANNOT BELIEVE THAT YOU GOT YOUR BF'INGP AT ONLY 9DPO!!!!!!!!!!! OMG, IT MUST BE TWINS!!!!! (OR THAT FOOTBALL TEAM)!!!!

I am sooooo excited for you, sweetie EB!!! You have waited so long for this... it is has been over a year of TTC, right? I cannot BELIEVE it!!!! AAHHHH!!!

I looked at you pic and I can TOTALLY see the pink line, faint, but totally there! What preggers test was that? It looked like you took it apart?

And then confirmed on a digi!!! Amazing!!

<----- This is LadyT going to buy preseed RIGHT NOW!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

Thanks chick!!! I can't believe it either!!! Almost 14 months of ttc. HPT was a cheapie I'd got off Ebay, and yeah took it apart.

When are you testing? :hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

Broke down this morning and tested... BFN. :( oh well... I have your BFP to make up for it.


----------



## Elliebank

TigerLady said:


> Broke down this morning and tested... BFN. :( oh well... I have your BFP to make up for it.

Oh sorry chick, but remember it's not over till :witch: shows up - plenty have people have got bfn's at 13dpo then went onto to get bfp's. And my bfp was darker on smu. :hug:


----------



## LadyBee

TigerLady said:


> Broke down this morning and tested... BFN. :( oh well... I have your BFP to make up for it.

:(...I'm thinking I'm out too, but I'm just going to wait on AF, I don't want to see another :bfn: this cycle...it bummed me out bad enough.

I had such a long day, and I am so tired...and to top it off I'm getting crampy :( I'm not holding my breath much for a :bfp: now this cycle since I've already gotten my bf'ingN.

Come on, who is left to test? :bfp:s on the way!!! :hug:


----------



## LadyBee

Hey EB-let us know cp and cm stuff...just 'cuz we're curious what a preggy one is doing... \\:D/


----------



## TigerLady

I'm gonna forego testing again, too. I don't think I can handle the emotional toll of another BF'ingN again either. It was a tough one this morning. 

Yeah, EB! Do tell about CM/CP! :)

I bet you are still on :cloud9:. Have you told anyone else yet? What was OH's reaction?


----------



## Elliebank

I hope yr BFN's were false ones girls, I've got my fingers crossed. 1stBaby how are you doing? Is :witch: still staying away?

I've not checked my cp since I found out, as remember reading somewhere not to as it can irritate the cervix & I don't want to risk getting an infection. My cm is still creamy, I felt very wet yesterday, and had a lot in my underwear that had dried yellow :blush:

OH was in the bedroom on his playstation when I did the 2nd test, I didn't tell him what I was doing. I went back downstairs and when I realised that the 2nd lne was pink, I went in the bedroom and just said 'I think I'm pregnant' then burst into tears! He jumped up & hugged me & couldn't understand why I was crying. None of us were definate though, and I think he probably thought the line's a bit faint to know for definate, although I knew as long as it had colour if was a BFP. We decided not to use the digi as I wasn't sure if it was sensitive enough, so oh said leave it for a few days. I lasted about 5 mins before I used it. When I showed him that we just hugged with me repeating I can't believe it I can't believe it!!!

Oh, back to cp - I did check it on Friday & it felt soft, and I couldn't decide whether it was medium or high, where the opening was it was high but I could reach another part of it (I think) and that was medium. Opening still seemed to be on the side. It was closed too, possibly medium closed. Not as soft as it has been in the past either, so I'd prob call that medium.

Not told anyone else yet but telling my parents this afternoon, can't wait!


----------



## LadyBee

Aww, that's great EB! I can't wait to hear their reaction.

Well I'm not putting any stock into it, but my cp is so high I can only reach the side and the os seems to be on the side too, and this morning I had a lot of wet cm, last night it was dry cm...I don't chart temp, but it took a big dip from 98.7 to 97.9 last night and 97.7 this morning. I was having a lot of little cramps last night before going to bed...but I still woke up in the middle of night to pee and the sides of my bbs hurt so bad, but it seems to go away for the most part during the day. So I DON'T KNOW. I'm just waiting for that freaking witch.

So, since some of our cycle buddies will be leaving us for next cycle, should we start a new cb thread next cy?


----------



## Elliebank

I don't want to leave you!!! I'll still pop in to see how yr doing. What am I talking about, you'll all be following me to first tri this next week!


----------



## LadyBee

I hope so, but my temp tells me otherwise :(


----------



## Elliebank

Well, if it's not yr month this month, when it *is* next month - you can ask me what to expect & what symptoms I have then you have an idea of what's coming up! :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

Thanks hun...
So when are you going to the parents' to tell them?!?!


----------



## Elliebank

Meli Tia said:


> Thanks hun...
> So when are you going to the parents' to tell them?!?!

In about 45 mins!!! I just hope there's no one there, it'll be horrible sat there having to keep quiet!!!


----------



## LadyBee

Yay! I'm so excited, I bet you won't be able to keep a dry eye in the house! :hug: :!:


----------



## 1stbaby

morning girls. so af is not here yet! my temp went up this morning, but trying not to read too much into it yet because this temp and this exact cycle day last month was when the :witch: arrived. but on a better note, if af shows up anytime now it still means my lp is getting better! my cycle was only 27 days last month, so i am hoping for a longer on either way so my lp will get longer.


----------



## LadyBee

Ok girls, I have a question that I don't want to post in the regular TTC board, and I thought you guys could help. 
I have been regulating my cycles with Maca root powder (and as most of you know I highly recommend it!) and it is helping!!! I have regular cycles, but sometimes run a little on the longer side...but so far with this new intervention my cycles have been fab. With my severe endo I used to get awful pains and cramping and spotting for days before AF actually arrives (this is what I call, "sending out the invitations"). And when she finally arrives 2-3 days later (called, "the big event" or "party" or "circus") she lasts for 4-5 days. 
NOW however, my cycles have been better! I don't have to send out 'invitations' and AF just comes with hardly any notice besides slight cramping (bigger and more productive cramping follows). My question is simple really, how does your AF start? Do you spot for a while before or do you get one or two 'invitations' out before she comes?

This time I can't tell what's happening just yet...I'll know more later of course, just curious now.
:hug:


----------



## TigerLady

Wow, such nice ways of putting it, MT! :)

Well, USUALLY... I start very light spotting for 2-3 days (at least, sometimes 4). It is so light that I often need only 1 panty liner per day to protect against it. Sometimes I can go a half day without anything, but it is there if I wipe or if I BD. 

Then it is medium/heavy for about 2 days, sometimes 3. This is accompanied by occassional light cramping, but rarely bad. The heavy usually comes with a "heavy," sore, tired, weak feeling all through my lower abdomen and down through my thighs. I feel icky in general. 

Then it is light to spotty for another 2 days or so. Toward the end, I again don't have to wear much protection unless I BD, then it will start spotty/light stuff again for a 1/2 day or so. 

In total, beginning spot to end spot, it can last anywhere from 6-9 days, sometimes 10 on a bad month. 

However, last month was a little strange. I didn't start until 18dpo and it all the sudden came out of NOWHERE, with NO invitations being sent and was ANGRY!!!! :devil: It was HEAVY and painful for 2 days. Bad cramping, sharp, stabbing pains, headaches. It was miserable. Even with drugs. After 2 days of that, I had 2 days of light spotting and then it was gone. I still suspect that I had a chemical that month, but I never got a BFP, so can't be sure. 

I don't know what this month is about to bring. I'm 14dpo and have had some mild, infrequent cramping for the last 2 days, but no sign of AF yet. Not even when we BDed today. :blush: I'm just sorta waiting to see what she decides to do the next couple of days. :shrug:

Dunno if that helped or not! :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

Thank you! It helped. I'm just trying to figure out what's 'normal' because I haven't had a 'normal' af ....ever. Now, last night I got a little hopeful because I had just a spot of blood when I checked my cp (then NOTHING the next time) and that's not the norm for me, but I figured that it would change overnight. I woke up happy because my bbs hurt again like they have the last few nights and I wasn't even slightly cramping (and at 10 til 5 when I peed there was nothing when I wiped)...even made me grin to myself like a dork...but alas, after I peed at 7:30 I had some slight spotting, so I've begun sending invitations. I still don't have cramps yet, which is an absolute miracle for me. Hub and I agreed that if I'm not preg, then I'm going to have a good af and that my Maca must be working...and that takes the sting out of not being preg, at least a little.
Well on a separate note, I don't have to change my ticker...:rofl: :) 

.......gotta laugh or I'll cry. :hug:


----------



## Elliebank

:hug: MT, sorry that it looks like af is here, but glad it's gonna be a 'nice' one for you.

I've been to the eye hospital this morning - got an ulcer on my right eye & God it's painful :cry: Think it's because of my contact lenses - I wear the ones that you sleep in, so am now either gonna wear the ones that you take out at night, or wear glasses. I think I'll wear glasses. They said if I got an ulcer on the centre of my eye (it's currently just off centre), it could permanently damage my vision. Not worth the risk.

I have 2 lots of eye drops, one to put in every hour & one 3 times a day. The ones I have to put in every hour are through the night as well!!! Oh my God, I'm gonna be very tired!!!


----------



## 1stbaby

well the :witch: showed up today, and with no warning. i had c cm every day until today. so that is not a symptom for me. I usually get af in the morning so thats normal for me and i usually have cramping right before and thats it. then cramping through out the first 3 days then af goes light day 4 some spotting day 5 and sometimes day 6. i am sad, cried for about 10 min and then said life must go on. i try and be tough but its still hard. i wanted it so bad this month. my lp on the positive side is now 10 days and not 7. i dont know if its fixing itself or its the b vitamins i am taking. i have decided not to take the progesterone meds the dr gave me, she does not really want me too, she thinks my lp will fix itself and that my body is still recovering. which so far its getting better on its own. i will start taking the b complex vitamin tomorrow and the prenatals she gave me. i have to get more opks for this month and then on cd 22 i am going in for blood work since cd 21 for me is on a sunday.


----------



## Gabrielle

aww. 1st baby..sweetie im so sorry that af got yoU!.....YOu've got one cycle left this xmas...and you shall have that BFP! So glad your lp was longer this month! Take care...and bd like crazy this month!:)


----------



## Elliebank

Sorry 1stBaby :hugs::hugs:

Like Gabby said, you'll get yr :bfp: just before Christmas now, and it's good news about yr lp :hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey i have a ?....

So i took my temp at 1am..and it was 98.5...i was hot so i took the covers off. I woke up at 4am when i normally temp and my temp was 7.5....? I had a pants and sweatshirt on but no blanket. Our heater in our room is not working right now too...So anways...went to bed and woke up at 730am and temp was 98.2 ...did walk around at 530....which temp do i use?????


----------



## Elliebank

I'd say the 4am one chick, as that's when you normally temp


----------



## Gabrielle

ok..then i get excited that it maybe implantion...nnooo not good!thanks


----------



## Elliebank

Ooh....yr chart looks good chick!!! :happydance:


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks..hehe...did you poas opk when you got your bfp? Was it pos , neg...or just a normal line?...also whats your cm and cp like...? hehe im annoying!

I see you tested this am...? ....digi didnt satify you! lol..i know that feeling! DId you tell your family ?


----------



## Elliebank

Yeah I did the opt too - that was almost as dark as the control line but not quite (when I O'd it was like that also). Got a lot of creamy cm, don't know what cp is like as don't want to 'mess up there'!!

I am probably going to test every day this week!!! Just want to make sure line is getting darker!! 

Yeah I told my Mum & Dad, they both burst into tears!!! They're really happy for us. OH told his Mum this morning & she started dancing on the spot saying 'I'm gonna be a Grandma!' :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks..! yeah..totally understand not chekcing cp now! ...

Aww...i bet they were so happy! So glad for you and your hubby! is he too so excitied?

Line's getting darker i take it?


----------



## Elliebank

Yeah he's excited....not sure whether it's cos I'm pg or that he doesn't have to have a sperm test tho!!!! :rofl:

Yeah - I was paranoid at first that it didn't seem darker but then it went darker & is darker than Sat's. Still faint though. Don't think I'll test tomorrow, will leave it till Wed


----------



## TigerLady

Aww, EB, I bet you are on :cloud9:! Minus the nasty eye ulcer and waking every hour! :shock:

Gab, I would go with the 4 am temp, too since it is normal time for you. Chart looks good! :happydance:

1stbaby, MT - I'm so sorry :witch: got you! :cry: But you both have good news, too! MT wtih your easier AF and 1stbaby with the longer LP (I agree to hold off another cycle and see what your LP does on its own with the b complext this cycle).

As for me... no AF officially, but I have no doubt she will be making an appearance today or tomorrow. Signs are there. :( My LP is normally longer, so being 15dpo and still no AF doesn't get my hopes up. Drat it. Oh well. Not a surprise after that BFN on Saturday. So, it won't be long now and I'll be joining MT and 1stbaby on a new cycle!


----------



## Gabrielle

Tiger.....hun...did you poas HPT today?!..your temp hasnt dropped yet ....i wouldnt get your hopes down too much! I think your still in with a chance!

Btw..thanks for looking at my chart...i hope it turns out good. hehe

Mel Tia...im so sorry i didnt realize that af actually got you...:(...but so glad your periods are getting better for you..and should make ttc alot easier! :) Lets pray for a BFP right before Christmas!:) HUGS


----------



## TigerLady

No, no POAS this morning. I promised myself I wouldn't after the crash I had on Saturday when I got that horrid BFN.

I promised myself that I would wait until I was 18dpo. So, if my temps are still up on Thursday, I will POAS then. Don't think I'm gonna make it tho. I even brought tampons with me to work today cuz I just have a feeling she's gonna show today or tomorrow. I've been a little crampy and my nips are a bit sore. My bbs are a little tender too -- that pretty much somes up PMS for me. :growlmad:


----------



## Gabrielle

Aww hun im sorry...FIngers , Toes, and even legs crossed for yoU!:)


----------



## TigerLady

Gabrielle said:


> Aww hun im sorry...FIngers , Toes, and even legs crossed for yoU!:)

Thanks, sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## 1stbaby

So DH and I have decided this is the last month temping and using opks. The only time i got pg was when i wasnt even thinking about it and thats how we are going to do it again. i am not even going to count days, try not to at least. I am such an anal person, and when i want something i want it now and i want to do everything to the best it can be done, and god is telling me that this is out of my control and i should just be patient. The only reason i am doing those things this month though is to make sure i have charted at least two good months and i get the hang of things and to make sure everything is working right, plus i have the blood test anyway so i have to know what days i am on and i want to be able to tell her when i think i ov. Dr said i am too young to be obsessing and worrying like i am. I dont really agree, but i think i need to relax more. This was only my 2nd try after losing my first and i should calm down. She said not to worry till at least a year. Its so hard for me because all my friends are pg, i think thats what hurts the most, but when it happens for me, it will be my time. Then DH promised if we are not pg we are going away for a long long weekend for vacation just us somewhere away at the end of Jan.


----------



## TigerLady

awww. :hugs: We all know how many ppl say then ended up preggers as soon as they quit worrying about it!! :)


----------



## 1stbaby

yeah thats why i need to do it. i am stressing way too much. the dr does not understand though, i worry because i think something is wrong. if i knew for sure that my lp was fine, that my progesterone levels were fine, and that nothing from the D&C messed up my cycles and i knew i could get pg again, then i would not be worried. and the dr keeps saying that nothing messed me up, that if i got pg the first time i will again and the surgery went fine, yet why is my lp so short though. you know what i mean. she thinks i am crazy and just need to chill, but i see a problem, she says it will get fixed since i got pg the first time but what if it doesnt. see sorry for the ramble, but thats why this is my last month doing these things, i get worried.


----------



## TigerLady

That was a big thing for your body to go thru... pg and D&C. It is safe to assume it would take some time for your body to get back to normal. And your LP has got longer this month! I would think it will get longer next month, too! :hugs: We ALL worry, so you are not alone.

Does that mean you will take a break from BnB, too? If so, you better get your :bfp: this month so you don't leave!!!! :)


----------



## LadyBee

Thanks everyone for being so sweet. I am glad to know what seems to be the norm for AF to finally arrive.

Gab, I will try hard next month :!:, but not for Xmas, because I want my baby to be born in August like me! That was my original thought but I figured, I can start anytime...

I do hope to not obsess like I did this month. I really need to back off with the symptom spotting as it never works out for me. I always get symptoms. 

1stbaby-I'm really hoping for you, and I hope that the relaxed approach works better for you, I am with you! I decided to still not use OPKs or anything. I just wish I knew why it isn't happening for me, it's been soooo long! We'll get it! I'm sure of it!

AF hasn't officially arrived, but she's easing her way in. I haven't spotted since early this morning and I've got cramps though...but they are better than previous months...so here's to hoping. Usually my BBs stop hurting as soon as I 'send out the invitations', but so far they're just as sore as they were when I woke up. It will prolly kick in full force in the middle of the night...ugh...

OR.......I am preg and this is just a vicious joke................................ :rofl: Alas, if no real AF by Wed, I'm gonna POAS stat!

:hug: my lovely ladies~


----------



## 1stbaby

good luck MT! At least you are getting normal af. I have to look at the bright side as well, my body did go through something crazy and is now trying to fix itself. I just wonder too, like why did that happen in the first place and why isnt it happening again, but youre right it will happen and thats all we can ask for. I am going to continue to check on everyone after this month believe me! But you never know, we should all be in first tri next month!!! I hope the taking it easy approach works better for me too. I just cant deal with the heartbreak like this morning month after month. 

EB- did you say how long it took to get pg? something like 14 months if i recall? Its so worth the wait then, I have only been tryin for 2. I can wait that long, as long as it happens sometime! It will happen when its supposed to is all i can tell myself.


----------



## Elliebank

> EB- did you say how long it took to get pg? something like 14 months if i recall? Its so worth the wait then, I have only been tryin for 2. I can wait that long, as long as it happens sometime! It will happen when its supposed to is all i can tell myself.

Yeah, I came off the pill at the end of Sept 07. I think if we all knew how long it'd take us, like if someone said to me in Sept 07, ok it's gonna take a while but you WILL get pregnant in Nov 08, you'd be happy wouldn't you & not mind the wait? Unfortunately though it's not like that :sad1:


----------



## LadyBee

Might have spoken too soon about a good AF...she still isn't coming! I haven't spotted since yesterday morning. My bbs still hurt on the sides and I'm not cramping like she's coming any minute. I was going to test this morning, but I did have some very slight spotting when I wiped, so I don't know what to do!

And, wow, I've never seen our thread this low on the page, where are you ladies?!

I was looking at my hormone test results for TL and I decided I want to post my chart here in comparison to the 'Optimal Female Hormone Panel'...Mine is on top....
 



Attached Files:







Female panel.jpg
File size: 69.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LadyBee

Ok, nevermind what I just said about AF. She's here now. But hey, I'm not dying! Yay!


----------



## Elliebank

:test: I was going to mention this yesterday, but didn't want to get yr hopes up. You said yr af cramps aren't as bad as normal this time, and you thought it was cos of the meca yr taking (I've just put 'meca' from memory so I might have put completely the wrong word!). After I got my :bfp: I've had the odd af like cramp - but it's *not as strong* as my normal af cramps..... I really really hope this is yr month too, I think you should test with fmu, and if that's a bfn try smu too, as mine was stronger with smu. Good luck chick xxxx


----------



## Elliebank

Meli Tia said:


> Ok, nevermind what I just said about AF. She's here now. But hey, I'm not dying! Yay!

Oh bloody hell, can't believe the bitch made an appearance just as I was typing that! I'm sorry hun, fingers crossed for this cycle xxxx


----------



## Gabrielle

Gosh...MEL i was so going to tell you to test....hey at least you didnt waste an HPT! Then again....you'll only need one next time!:) WEll im so sorry that she is in full swing now.....go treat yourself to something nice babe!:) HUGS


----------



## Gabrielle

Well I'm sooooo nervous..i want to POAS already!!!! hehe


----------



## Elliebank

I don't want to encourage you to start peeing too early, but it's only 2 days till yr 9dpo, which is what I was!


----------



## Gabrielle

Yeah..i know...i keep thinking about that.....my chart is making me excited but i dont want to get my hopes up!


----------



## Elliebank

It does look good chick, I'm keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks...how are you feeling?...any new symptoms?


----------



## Elliebank

No not really - a bit bloated, occasionally feel sick, creamy cm, that's about it really!! I don't feel pg at all, wish I did!


----------



## LadyBee

Thanks girlies, I'm ok. I've just ordered preseed...hehe
Gab-I'm hoping for you!
EB-Do you really believe preseed made all the difference for you? I'm very hopeful. Either way, it's worth a try.
Ok, have to get ready for work.
Have a wonderful day ladies! :hug:


----------



## Elliebank

Meli Tia said:


> EB-Do you really believe preseed made all the difference for you? I'm very hopeful. Either way, it's worth a try.

Without a doubt! Ok, this month I charted & used opt's as well (which I've used before but only once a day & never got a positive) but other cycles we :sex: all the time so I KNOW that we will have done it at the right time. I think my cm wasn't fertile or was even hostile towards his :spermy: & so it wasn't getting anywhere near the egg. If we ttc #2 at anytime in the future, I will definitely use preseed straight away


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey...i shouldnt try preseed.if i get tons of EWCM should i ?


----------



## Elliebank

No I'd say you be ok - especially cos you've been pregnant before


----------



## 1stbaby

Hmmm that brings me to think I should use preseed. I never get ewcm, just c cm and w cm and not really much of that? I get "wet" down there when we are bding though very much so and easily :blush::blush::blush: , so should i use it or am i lubricated enough? 

And another thing, if I get my blood work done on cd 22 does that make a difference than cd 21? I mean they do tests on cd 25 too right, so what is the difference if any? I dont ov until cd 18 or 20 anyway so shouldnt i go for the cd 25 blood work?


----------



## Elliebank

1stbaby said:


> Hmmm that brings me to think I should use preseed. I never get ewcm, just c cm and w cm and not really much of that? I get "wet" down there when we are bding though very much so and easily :blush::blush::blush: , so should i use it or am i lubricated enough?
> 
> And another thing, if I get my blood work done on cd 22 does that make a difference than cd 21? I mean they do tests on cd 25 too right, so what is the difference if any? I dont ov until cd 18 or 20 anyway so shouldnt i go for the cd 25 blood work?

I get wet too when doing the deed, and have never needed to use lubricant, but I think you have to produce fertile cm for it to get to eggy, otherwise yr cm can actually kill the sperm. 

I don't think cd21 or 22 will make any difference, but I'd tell them that you O later that what they consider 'normal' (CD14). Although I had mine done on CD21 & the next cycle I o'd on CD18, so whether I'd O'd on CD18 the cycle I had the tests I don't know, but they came back ok


----------



## Gabrielle

Where is TIGERLADY!!!>l..DID you poas today??? WHats the verdict!?


----------



## TigerLady

I'm here! :) Don't forget I'm on the West Coast!!! :rofl: It is only 745 am right now!

No, I didn't POAS. FF said to, but after my prog results, it doesn't look like I am pg. So, I am just waiting for AF. She HAS to be here either today or tomorrow. I'm 16dpo for pete's sake!! :roll:

Gab, your chart looks good! Don't POAS yet!! Wait AT LEAST a few days.

1stBaby - get the test done 7dpo (that is what it is supposed to be). That way it catches prog at it's peak. I got mine done cd25/12dpo, because my doc specifically wanted it on the downslope. So if your doc wants peak, get it at 7dpo.

MT - your chart doesn't look that off from the "optimal." What did the doc say about it? What hormone is the solid line? That is the only one that looks a little low in the beginning of your cycle.

EB - I know you wish you had pg symptoms now... I would too if I were you, but you wait! 4 weeks from now you will be wishing they would bugger off! :rofl:

Got to head off to work. I'll lurk as much as I can at work (I always do!).


----------



## LadyBee

TL-it's estrogen. You have to have the peaks and drops like the 'optimal' chart, if you look at the numbers, mine are way off. I don't have enough estrogen at the beginning, and not enough progesterone at the middle/end. Doc said I needed to use progesterone cream 2x a day for 3 months. I tried that but I was really having bad 'symptoms' and my per was a week late that month. She said to go off of it and I haven't used it since. I haven't actually contacted her again since then because she is so expensive. :blush:
So I have my starting point, that's how I look at it. I also know I can do another saliva test cheaper. I don't know if I'll proceed, who knows.

EB-Thanks for the preseed info...I think that might be one of my many problems. I get ewcm but not every single month. Here's to next cycle! (or this cycle, however you look at it...)


----------



## TigerLady

MT, are there ways to help up your estrogen production? Do you know?

I wonder what mine is... hmm... :-k


----------



## Gabrielle

TIGER>...grrrr i was hoping you did!!!! Well hope af doesnt show! BTw...i got on here at 7am too! ..lol...good luck! any symptoms..new ones?


----------



## 1stbaby

Hmm I have never used a lubricant, i dont even know if I will know how, but it cant help! I think I am going to give it a try! And I barely make it 7 dpo so I dont know if that will work either. I will call Dr. next week and see what she thinks I should do, but she said cd 21, since thats a Sunday I will ask her what she suggests since I ov late.


----------



## TigerLady

If you don't o until cd17-20, cd 21 results will probably show that you DIDN'T o, even if you really did.


----------



## LadyBee

...there are always ways... :rofl: but I don't have time to research that one right now. I have to get off of here now and get some work done. I will be gone until 3, my time.

My biggest hope is that my Maca will continue to help balance me out.

On a related note...one way to optimalize our hormone production is to have a clean and healthy liver. The liver is a big resource for processing estrogen...also the adrenal glands. So in short, without quoting any research, balancing sugar levels, taking adrenal support supplements, and doing a liver cleanse would help greatly. 

Ok, must go.... :hug:


----------



## 1stbaby

Hmm well I do make it to cd 25, when i call the dr i will ask her if i can come in on that day and have it done. or maybe i will just wait to see when i ov this month and then call the day ff says i ov and see when i should go in, i will play it by ear for now. but by cd 25 if something is wrong with my progesterone levels it will be too late to fix it for that cycle wont it? o well then there will just be the next cycle anyway. I am going to order preseed now, i have to find the site first though.


----------



## TigerLady

Gab, no new symptoms really. My nips are REALLY tender. I nearly screamed when I got in the shower this morning. But that is probably just AF coming. Though it is a little strange for me. Usually my bbs hurt at AF time, but not my nips. It's the reverse right now. :shrug:

AF has to show today or tomorrow, so I will POAS Thursday if she still isn't here. Still no sign of her. Wish I knew what was going on. :growlmad: I pretty much expect to see a temp drop tomorrow, though.


----------



## Lunaty

Hello, gosh still havnt tested hun ? ;)
Well Af is late (according to normal cycle) by 2 days now..

But will have to wait till Saturday according to my last cycle (37 days)
Il probably test on Saturday again if :witch: hasn't shown ..

A bit of wishfull think ing i know , but hey everything to keep me busy hahaha


----------



## 1stbaby

I just ordered preseed! i hope it works!


----------



## TigerLady

1stbaby said:


> I just ordered preseed! i hope it works!

Me, too!! I'm ordering some as soon as AF shows her ugly face!


----------



## LadyBee

We'll be the preseed cycle buddy thread this time... :happydance:


----------



## TigerLady

And we will all get to join EB in 1st Tri by xmas!! :wohoo:


----------



## 1stbaby

Ha ha thats right! Since it worked for EB I hope it works for all of us this time!


----------



## Gabrielle

Im not getting preseed..:(...


----------



## TigerLady

well, you're probably pg now, so it won't matter ;)


----------



## Lunaty

Oeww i found somewhere in NZ were the seel Pre-seed too :)
I might join you guys next cycle :wohoo:


----------



## LadyBee

Geez, Gab, I'm no chart expert, but it looks like a huge implantation dip! Wow, TL is right, you probably don't even need to be in the CB forum in a few days when you get your BPS... :)
So, Gab, what are your symptoms??


----------



## becstar

Only just caught up with this thread, but I would wholeheartedly recommend pre-seed! Just used it for the first time this month along with vit b6 and I'm pregnant!


----------



## LadyBee

CONGRATS! Wow, such a positive outlook preseed can give us for next 'trial'. Thank you!
Becstar, was the B6 because of knowing you had a short LP? Did you have any other issue that you are aware of?


----------



## Elliebank

becstar said:


> Only just caught up with this thread, but I would wholeheartedly recommend pre-seed! Just used it for the first time this month along with vit b6 and I'm pregnant!

Congratulations chick!!!

Glad you're all getting preseed, I'm sure you'll be joining me in first tri very very soon!! :hug:


----------



## TigerLady

EB, have you started posting in 1st Tri yet? Tell us when you start your pg journal!!!!


----------



## Elliebank

Yep I've done a couple of posts!! Was weird doing my first one!! I'm actually about to start my journal now - there will be a link to it on my signature very soon!


----------



## Lunaty

Yay will have a look at that soon then :D


----------



## TigerLady

AHHHHH!! I'm soooo happy for you, I could just do cartwheels (if I were still 12 yo!)!!! :headspin:


And I am sooo envious, I wanna come hang with you in 1st Tri!!!!! :hissy:


----------



## Gabrielle

Umm symptoms...lets see
Since 1dpo...cramps everyday.
5dpo till now...So TIRED...want to go to bed by 7pm (hubby says no!) So in bed by 9pm! way early for me!
5dpo till now...very constipated...eek! NO FUN
Yesterday at 6dpo..i felt so sick last night..like i had a fever(but didnt), weak and tired and achey everywhere. Better today!

And i have lots of back pain today..but i get this b4 af like a day before. As well as some ewcm here and there which i get 1 or 2 days before af.....:( I HOPE shes not on her way!!!
Cp..is only like medium, softish, and closed....idk i really dont think its my month girls!
Thanks though!


----------



## Elliebank

TigerLady said:


> AHHHHH!! I'm soooo happy for you, I could just do cartwheels (if I were still 12 yo!)!!! :headspin:
> 
> 
> And I am sooo envious, I wanna come hang with you in 1st Tri!!!!! :hissy:

I want you to aswell, you'll be there soon (if yr chart & symptoms are anything to go by, very soon.....)


----------



## LadyBee

well Gab, we shall see! Sounds good to me! Hopefully we'll all see EB, and YOU in 1st tri!


----------



## Elliebank

Meli Tia said:


> well Gab, we shall see! Sounds good to me! Hopefully we'll all see EB, and YOU in 1st tri!

Yep, you'll all be there before Christmas....we'll be known as the preseed girls!!! :rofl: 

Pg journal is done by the way


----------



## 1stbaby

I am so excited, I am using preseed and vitamin b complex this time! i hope this cycle is a good one! I want a xmas present :bfp:!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyBee

Hey girls! Wanna start a new CB thread?


----------



## LadyBee

Yay! I just was preparing my calendar for next cycle and I realized that I'm going to be OVing during (or sometime around) my anniversary!!!! Yesss! That's PERFECT! :) \\:D/

Where is everyone?!


----------



## 1stbaby

awww thats great that is perfect! and right before christmas!


----------



## LadyBee

\\:D/


----------



## TigerLady

Ok... I'm here! MT, it sounds like the timing is PERFECT for you this cycle!!

Can we wait to start a new thread until tomorrow? That is when my horrid limbo should be over for sure. Something about this thread is still comforting me at the moment. :blush: Grrr... I wish I this was done with.


----------



## LadyBee

TL-Yeah, we don't even have to start a new one, I like this one too, but I was thinking there are other ladies out there who possibly might want to join...
I'm dying to know what's happening with you...did you poas again this AM? Dang AF...what's up!? 
1stbaby- are you still going to keep up with us even though you aren't going to be charting? Or are you going to take a hiatus from everything?


----------



## 1stbaby

No i am going to stay on here! This does the opposite of stress for me! I am thinking about not even going for the blood work this month, just temping and using opks one last time. I mean its obvious I got pg once and I know I am ov, so why pay for blood work. IDK though something says if I do the blood work i will be reassured nothing is wrong. Should, Shouldnt I? I agree about the new thread thats why I started this one so others could join too but I dont mind waiting, or not starting one at all! Up to you all!


----------



## TigerLady

No POAS this morning. I promised myself I would wait until 18dpo. I can't take all those BFNs. Besides, my progesterone results indicate that I shouldn't be preggers... they were too low for pg. So the chances of me being pg right now are slim to none. That is why I'm so mad at AF!! :growlmad: What is she doing to me?!?!?!

If my temp is still high tomorrow, I will POAS then. But, like last cycle, this the same dpo that I got to. If last cycle is anything to go by, I will wake up tomorrow, my temp will have dropped and when I go get rid of FMU, AF will have shown. :sad1:


----------



## becstar

Meli Tia said:


> CONGRATS! Wow, such a positive outlook preseed can give us for next 'trial'. Thank you!
> Becstar, was the B6 because of knowing you had a short LP? Did you have any other issue that you are aware of?

Sorry, missed this!

I had a 10-11 day LP and wanted to lengthen it a little just in case, so that's why I took the B6 (actually, a 50mg combined vitamin b supplement). The preseed was great - I got the tube you can use like KY jelly, with applicators - I didn't fill the applicator as it was loads, and I tried to lay there with my legs slightly raised for about 5-10 minutes after BDing.


----------



## Elliebank

Gabby how are you doing? Any new symptoms?


----------



## Gabrielle

hey there girls..sorry had to work today..blah! Anyways....woke up very sick to my stomach like i needed to eat! so got to work and had about five bits of oatmeal and bananna...and then was soooo full!....Also TERRIBLE cramps today(i dont get these b4 af...)...other than that thats it.

Temp dropped alil today ..but thats ok to do as long as it isnt under the coverline right?...also cp was SO high last night i started crying ..happy tears lol.....then of course low again this am..sad tears! And i have some ewcm here and there which i get with af.....af due 26....so idk if im pg or not..!!!!!! AHH i hate this!

HOw are you all today?


----------



## TigerLady

Your chart still looks TOTALLY good, Gabs!!! And all that crying and emotion!! Pg signs if I ever saw them.

I'm hanging in there... sad that AF is coming, but not much else to be done about it. :(


----------



## Gabrielle

THanks tiger...it just feels like my cp is in af postion..and the whole ewcm...i always get a few days before. i do normally start spotting a couple days b4 af...so if no spotting by this weekend...maybe i'll be alil excited lol.

Are you sure af is coming...are you spotting???...Test in teh am if your not ok!


----------



## Gabrielle

If my temp is down more tomorrow...should i guess af may be on her way?..when does your temp usually start to drop..before af.?how many days..sorry all the ?'s!!!


----------



## TigerLady

I'll test tomorrow if my temp stays up and I don't have AF.... BUT!

This happened last cycle. My temp dropped and AF showed on 18dpo (which would be tomorrow). And I have had a tiny bit of light red/brown CM today. :sad1: Plus it FEELS like she is here already. 

I'm sure she be here for real tomorrow.


----------



## Gabrielle

Aww, tiger im sorry! I hope she doesnt come for yoU!!!

Do you have new plans for this new cycle(if af does come..)? Preseed is one right?


----------



## TigerLady

My temp usually drops the day of AF, but sometimes not until the day after or the next day. :wacko:

As long as your temp is above your coverline, you are good!

I plan to use EPO, Preseed, and grapefruit juice. I need some more good swimmer goo!! :blush:

Don't forget that since you o'ed late, AF will be late - right?


----------



## Gabrielle

Sounds like you have a GREAT plan! 

YES af was due yesterday...if i would have o'd on time..hehe...so now due next week!:)

I just wish the ewcm wouldnt be there and my cp would be nice and high!!!!! Unless im one of those girls whose cm and cp dont change early in pg..that would be great too!

I guess only time will tell....idk when to test...?


----------



## 1stbaby

TL what is EPO? Just curious


----------



## TigerLady

Evening primrose oil - you take it from AF to o to help increase fertile CM. Just can't take it during the 2WW.


----------



## 1stbaby

O ok thanks!


----------



## LadyBee

Hey ladies, I won't push the new thread...we don't need one! Whoo hoo! We'll be our own little club! :)
I'm actually feeling pretty good, thanks. We are making plans for our anniversary now. We usually rent a cabin for the weekend/timeframe around our anniversary...but this year since we are in the middle of remodeling, we are going to just go somewhere close by. So we're going to go to the aquarium, dinner cruise and a nice condo for the weekend. I am so excited! And I am also happy that I should be OVing around then! Yay!

Becstar-Thanks for the info! I am happy with my LP, (I think...lol) I just need more 'goo' so I'm with TL, gonna do everything she's doing because I am a big copycat...:rofl: (not really, I already did the epo and grapefruit juice last cycle)

1stbaby-I'm pretty sure you don't need the epo if you said you have good moisture generally, I know you're going for the simplistic approach this cycle, just the preseed...right? Well, either way, I'm popping EPO, Spirulina, Maca, Immunocal, Fish oils, vit E, B vits, Folic acid and Selenium. \\:D/ Yes, I am a pill popper...:rofl:

TL- After saying what I just said, I was wondering if you are interested in Vitex or something similar...Maca DOES balance hormones...what do you think? 

What is everyone else doing? Am I the only one (freak) who takes a bunch of stuff? :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

What Vitex and what does it do? I thought about Maca, but am not quite ready for that yet.... I think. 

And how are you COLD?!?! You live in FL for pete's sake!!! :rofl:

Your anniversary plans sound fab!!!!


----------



## LadyBee

...yeah.....Floridians get cold too! :rofl:
Now, I have Vitex, but I have not used it to be a walking testimonial. But it is supposed to help balance out hormones...and I've read/heard of successes. 
The Maca, I KNOW works, because you know I'm a Maca freak...:rofl:
This AF is proving to continue to show improvement in my cycles and I'm absolutely thrilled! \\:D/
And, yes, I am so happy about my 8th 'honeymoon' .....lol


----------



## TigerLady

How long have you been on the Maca? Have you noticed anything different about the rest of your cycle or just AF?

How did the EPO and grapefruit juice work for you last cycle?

And Floridians don't get TRULY cold! They just have THIN blood! I think it is mostly made up of ocean water!! :rofl:


----------



## LadyBee

:rofl: you may be right, but my hands are frozen. *raised eyebrows*

(I'm bad, I'm supposed to be in bed and I hopped on here ...geez I'm obsessed)

Well I've been on maca since August 31st. I self-prescribed a full 3 months on, 1 week off. I feel better! That's what I notice! I have good energy, good moods, and for the most part, I have a really positive feeling. 

Can't say the Grapefruit juice or EPO did anything, but I like grapefruit juice and I have tons of EPO capsules left...:rofl: (though 2 cycles ago I had EXCELLENT ewcm and I was on the EPO then too)

I decided to go on it when I read stories of TTC with it and women swore by it. It's worth a try! :hug:


----------



## TigerLady

Why 3 months on and 1 week off?

Just wondering cuz I may end up trying it... :D


----------



## LadyBee

The all-knowing 'they' say that you should take a break because your body gets used to it. But it usually is 1 week on 1 day off or 2 weeks on, 2 days off...and so forth. I thought with my severity I would do it MY way...:rofl:
Thank you btw for your help on my thread hun, you are such a wonderful buddy! :hug:


----------



## TigerLady

So are you, sweets! :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Omg Omg Omg Your Pregnanat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

I just almost fell off my chair!!!!!!!! YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY ekeekkkkk


----------



## Elliebank

:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy:

TL's got a bun in the oven!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Ok now that i have calmed down....hehe Tigerlady i am SO happy for yoU! Congrats! I just had a feeling you were!:) I wish you the best pregnancy ever!!!!


----------



## TigerLady

:rofl:

I am so laughing at the image of you falling out of your chair, Gabs! I love it. Thanks for being so sweet! :hugs:

I'm totally shocked. The line is really faint, but there. And it took so long! I had that neg at 13dpo. AND my progesterone tests would seem to say it wasn't high enough! 

I REALLY thought AF was coming - she FEELS like she is, but that must be little bean.

OMG!!!! I HAVE A LITTLE BEAN!!!!!! I CANNOT BELIEVE IT!!!!

This is very very surreal.


----------



## Gabrielle

Yay...and btw that line isnt that faint...thats what mine looked like that pg i had! :)

NOw..do me a favor and share......symptoms, cm and cp......im crazy you all know that! HEHE...

ppl are talking me into going to get hpts and test..grrr im only 9dpo!

Do you have any opks..you should poas for me:)


----------



## TigerLady

LOL, no opks. Sorry.

Ok... lemme see what I can remember, but I know I will forget some. I can go look them up, but I don't have time right now (got to get ready for work...grrr).

The biggest: Lots of creamy CM. It got a little less in the last few days, almost dry yesterday (which is another reason why I thought AF was impending). But it was always there, ever since o. I usually dry up pretty quick.

Had a metallic taste in my mouth for 1 day around implantation.

Had a sicky sort of "thick throat" feeling for a few days after implanation. But that is pretty much gone now. 

Really tired. Been going to sleep an hour or two earlier. I usually have a hard time falling asleep but not for the last week or so.

Burning sensation in my uterus and o pains that never really went away. I get these little crampy sorta twinges and burning like sensations.

Hungry, but couldn't decide what I wanted to eat for a week or so around implantation. 

Really hungry the last few days. Snacky all the time. Tummy growling when I wake up in the morning, which is way unusual for me.

Headaches around implantation time. 

Peeing alot (but that is normal for me cuz I drink lots of liquids)

Vivid bad dreams (had another one last night)

I am prone to bloody noses, but they have gotten much worse the last week or week and a half. 

Umm... that is all I can think of at the moment. I will reasearch and come back with more when I have time!!

Thanks hon! :hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

BTW, don't forget I had a :bfn: at 13dpo!!! Becareful you don't test too early!!


----------



## Gabrielle

THANKS so much for taking the time to do that! Your a great person!:) Again...vey happy for yoU!:)


----------



## TigerLady

OH! I forgot. My nips started getting really really tender and sore about a week ago. In the last couple of days they have gotten really bad! Esp. yesterday and today. I can feel them sorta aching all day. When anything touches them I wince. That is really unusual for me, they normally aren't very sensitive. I normally get sore bbs right around AF, but my bbs aren't sore at all, not even if I squeeze them. :blush: But my nips are KILLING me!


----------



## Gabrielle

Where or was your cp last time you checked!:) hehe.....thought you had to go to work...your going to be late! hehe


----------



## Elliebank

Where's the rest of the girls???!!! Ladies!! Check out the good news!! :happydance:


----------



## TigerLady

I know! I have like 5 minutes!!!! Grr! And I have to go out in the field, so won't be on much today!!! DDDDDAAAAAAMMMMMMM!!!!!!! :devil:

Anyway! :) I checked like a ton of times yesterday cuz i had that brown/red tinged cm (just a tiny bit and only if i went looking for it.)

It is low, closed and medium to firm. But I have checked it most days this cycle and it kept doing different things! I was high at o, then medium, then low, then medium, and now low again. It is confused! :loopy:

I don't think I'll be messing with it for a bit! 

I gotta go get a digi!!!! Oh! Why do I have to work today?!?!?!?!


----------



## Gabrielle

oh ok..still have hope then..mine is low, close and med too! :0 hehe..mines all over the place the last few days too!

YES MEl TIA come see the GREAT news!!!:)

Tiger...what do you do for a living...in the field?...sorry you have to work..btw does hubby know your preggers hehe.


----------



## Gabrielle

Just call in sick! hehe:)


----------



## TigerLady

Yep! I got up 1.5 hours early this morning cuz I was so worried and whacked out over what was going to happen. I took my temp and it was still high (even tho it was early), so I got up and POAS! Then I went back to the bedroom and OH was like "WHAT are you DOING?!?!" I was like: "You're awake!! Get up! Turn the light on!"

He grumbled but did as told. Then I handed him the stick. "Can you see two lines????"

Him: "Yeah."
Me: "I'm pregnant!"
Him: "And you're surprised?" 

:dohh:

I work for the county Assesor's office as an Appraiser. (Real Property values for taxes). I gotta go to a town about 1 hour from here today and get some values figured out for the rolls this year. That means it will be much harder to be online! :grr:

But I'll jump on as often as possible and be back when I get off for sure!!!

Gab, I was sooooo confused by my CP this month! It couldn't figure anything out and had given up on it, so you are totally IN!


----------



## Gabrielle

Haha ..nice...he says.."and your surprised!"..men..i tell ya! No emotion! :)

Ah i c...yeah i wouldnt want to drive an hour! 

Yeah one werid thing is when i temp at like 1 or 2am...my temp is way higher than what it is at 4am..werid isnt it? 

WEll have a good day at work....bet you are going to be smiling all day! :)


----------



## 1stbaby

That is such great news! I am so thrilled for you! So you were only tryin for what 4 months or was it more? I can only see the past few cycles on FF so I dont know? I am so excited for you!


----------



## 1stbaby

O and MT I am taking prenatal vitamins and a vitamin b complex this month and will continue to take these next month too. I am using preseed opks and temping this month. After this cycle I am just going to take the vitamins and use preseed. Just going to give up on the temping and the opks. That may be stressing me out. I cant see how vitamins and using lubricants would stress me out so they are ok. Unless the preseed doesnt do anything and then i dont know if i will order more, we will see how it works this time. TL did you use anything or do anything different this cycle like preseed?


----------



## TigerLady

This was cycle number 6... I started temping half way thru cycle number two, so I didn't put those first 2 in FF

thanks 1stBaby!


----------



## 1stbaby

Did you take vitamins or use preseed or do anything other than bd and temp? that would be great since this is my last month temping and using opks, after that i want to just take vitamins and bd and use preseed until its gone we will c how it works this cycle.


----------



## TigerLady

I have been taking: 
prenatal vits
folic acid
b complex
calcium

Temping and opks from the start, too.

I used a "contraception friendly" lube this month that I picked up from the pharmacy. It wasn't preseed, though. But it was the first month I used it and the only thing I did different (hadn't been using ANY lube before). It was a TTC lube that was supposed to help the swimmers out. 

I tried to lay in bed for 10-15 minutes post BD... but always did that. 

That's it! I think... :-k


----------



## Lunaty

OMGOMG OMG.. yay

Ive been having nipply nipples too but nothing with my BB's :)
And bad dreams for 2 days and now i just pass out because i guess im tired?!

Uggh need to loo a lot to.. but not to sure if that is just nerves!!! 

Who knows but its a good excuse to symptom spot again hahaha


----------



## TigerLady

Those symptoms sound totally good, Lun!!! Can't wait to see the BFP!


----------



## LadyBee

YAY! I read it in your journal first but I knew as soon as I saw your message on my profile! Hooooray!
I had to work all day, so I just got home and now I have to get offa here cuz I have to eat and go! I am shocked, amazed and thrilled for you! I yelled when I read it and my hub said he will be my new cycle buddy...............:rofl:
Huge hug TL, SOOOOO EFFING HAPPY FOR YOU!!! :HUG: :HUG: :!:


----------



## LadyBee

TigerLady said:


> I used a "contraception friendly" lube this month that I picked up from the pharmacy. It wasn't preseed, though. But it was the first month I used it and the only thing I did different (hadn't been using ANY lube before). It was a TTC lube that was supposed to help the swimmers out.

Do you mean 'conception friendly'?? I'm cornfused...:rofl: What's it called hun?


----------



## LadyBee

Dang it, when I'm on here, it seems nobody else is! Lun, finglers ) ) crossed for you! Where's Gab?!? What's up?!


----------



## LadyBee

1stbaby, did your preseed arrive yet? I can't wait to get mine, I'm going to way overuse it! :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

I'm here!! Thanks for yr post on my journal! :hugs: When I came on here this morning at 7.45am, TL was online. Not sure what the time difference is but I know last week when I was looking for her to tell her about my BFP, I emailed her about 10am my time & she said that was 5am her time - she must have stayed up very late last night!!!


----------



## LadyBee

Yeah, that's 2:45am, me thinks...hmmmm interesting. Wonder what she'll say when she reads you were stalking her...:rofl:
I have to go to work in 40mins. I will probably get off of here and get ready. I have been having a hard time keeping up because my schedule is so crazy. I might have to slack off BnB...I just don't have the time :( I will be on though! 
Big :hug:


----------



## Elliebank

Meli Tia said:


> Yeah, that's 2:45am, me thinks...hmmmm interesting. Wonder what she'll say when she reads you were stalking her...:rofl:

:rofl::rofl: I'm not TL I promise!!!! 

I'm going to get my hair cut in a bit, no dye for me though!!! I know what you mean, BnB takes up a lot of time!! If I didn't work from home I don't know what I'd do!!!


----------



## LadyBee

:rofl: Well have fun getting pampered!!! I love getting my hair done! TTYL sweets! :hug:


----------



## TigerLady

Meli Tia said:


> TigerLady said:
> 
> 
> I used a "contraception friendly" lube this month that I picked up from the pharmacy. It wasn't preseed, though. But it was the first month I used it and the only thing I did different (hadn't been using ANY lube before). It was a TTC lube that was supposed to help the swimmers out.
> 
> Do you mean 'conception friendly'?? I'm cornfused...:rofl: What's it called hun?Click to expand...

:rofl:

:dohh: I was having a blonde brain day ALL day yesterday!!! YES! Conception Friendly, not the other! 

I don't remember what it is called. I will have to look at the bottle when I get home. I found it at CVS.


----------



## TigerLady

I am being stalked?? Wow.. I've never had a stalker before. How novel. :winkwink:

I went to bed at like 10pm last night. I think it says you are still logged on long after you have gone. :shrug:


----------



## Elliebank

TigerLady said:


> I am being stalked?? Wow.. I've never had a stalker before. How novel. :winkwink:
> 
> I went to bed at like 10pm last night. I think it says you are still logged on long after you have gone. :shrug:

Ha ha honestly I wasn't stalking you!! When I logged on I went to yr profile to reply to yr message & it said you were online....I think....Oh I dunno, I've been a bit thick this week (pregnancy brain has hit me already I think) so I was probably seeing things! :dohh:


----------



## LadyBee

All you preggy chix and your preggy brains....:rofl: makes me grin...
TL-I'd love to know the name, even though I have preseed coming soon, I would like to have another reference.


----------



## TigerLady

Ok, will look when I get home and post it! :D


----------



## LadyBee

Thanks! That's good....I read a post and I guess I didn't realize that lots of BDing made your cm scant.................hmm! Didn't know! I want to have a 'back up' when we're going to spur of the moment BD...yay! ;)


----------



## TigerLady

What?!?! I never heard that, either. :huh: Wonder if it is true. We BD alot.

Tho OH has cut me off now. :growlmad: He's using the excuse of not wanting to hurt :baby:. I tell him it won't but he says he ain't taking no chances. :dohh:

Usually he's just as into it as I am... I wonder what really is going on. TBH, he's been a bit weird the last two days. Think it is not really sinking in and got him totally freaked out. I wonder how long before he adjusts...


----------



## Elliebank

TigerLady said:


> What?!?! I never heard that, either. :huh: Wonder if it is true. We BD alot.
> 
> Tho OH has cut me off now. :growlmad: He's using the excuse of not wanting to hurt :baby:. I tell him it won't but he says he ain't taking no chances. :dohh:
> 
> Usually he's just as into it as I am... I wonder what really is going on. TBH, he's been a bit weird the last two days. Think it is not really sinking in and got him totally freaked out. I wonder how long before he adjusts...

He'll be fine I'm sure, and probably just worried as he's lost before. It's a lot to take in.

As for :sex: I've got to admit that I'm a bit wary of it in first tri. I know it can't hurt the baby but my doc said yesterday 'don't be running up & downstairs or jumping the last 2 steps for the first 3mths', so I just think well is, ahem, moving up & down ok? I'll just have to lie back & think of England :rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

:rofl:

But that doesn't sound like much fun!!!

Yeah, OH started immediately making rules about what kind of :sex: was now allowed! Or more to the point what was NO LONGER allowed! :roll:

I think you are right, he will adjust in a couple of weeks or so. I am hoping he will go to my appt with me on Jan 6th and feel better once we get a scan and hear the heartbeat. I think he really is afraid of loosing it. He has mentioned it several times already. Ususually in the form of "What if you loose it..."


----------



## TigerLady

MT - how's AF treating you today??

Gabs - Where is Gabs??? What is going on with teh symptom front today??? Tell us!


----------



## LadyBee

TL, I'M GREAT! Thank you for asking! I'm almost ready to get bizzay!!! :rofl: I am so happy right now......and my girls are preggy! I'm just doing great!!!
I can't stay on here long, we're going on a date...:rofl: but I hope, TL, that your DF calms down, but I very much can understand where he is coming from...after all, his experience with this stuff was abruptly halted and no matter what happens, you two are committed and there most likely will be a #2, #3 and/or so forth. :) Hopefully I'm not overstepping here...he will relax. It's awesome he's so concerned and cautious though, my hub would probably be like, "hey you wanna beer babe?" ...."oh, I forgot, sorry..." 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
Gotta go.... :hugs:
Gab, we're missing you chickie!


----------



## TigerLady

Thanks, MT! I am hoping you are right. It always takes him a bit to settle into things. He's a thinker and has to mull everything over... repeatedly... before he dives in.

Have a good date tonight!!! :happydance:


----------



## 1stbaby

hey girls just wanted to stop in today and say hi. I have been trying to occupy my time till DH gets home by cleaning the entire house and cooking and baking everything possible! I am bored needless to say. I am trying to talk DH into coming home early from work so we can catch a movie. i need to have some fun, been kinda down today. hope everyone is well! I am waiting on my preseed still MT, have you got yours?


----------



## Elliebank

1stbaby said:


> hey girls just wanted to stop in today and say hi. I have been trying to occupy my time till DH gets home by cleaning the entire house and cooking and baking everything possible! I am bored needless to say. I am trying to talk DH into coming home early from work so we can catch a movie. i need to have some fun, been kinda down today. hope everyone is well! I am waiting on my preseed still MT, have you got yours?

Big :hug: for you :hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

Big :hugs: 1stbaby! What movie are you going to see???


----------



## Gabrielle

Sorry girls..nice to see you all thought of me...

Im afraid af will be on her way...i have some light spotting going on when i wipe and when checking cervix...also cervix is opened..and lots of cramps...only time will go by till she shows her face.

Hope your all doing well:)


----------



## TigerLady

GROWL!!!!! BAD AF!!! :grr:


----------



## 1stbaby

Well DH is working a little later than normal, so no movie tonight. BOO! O well, he has to get up early for work tomorrow anyways. I am going to snuggle with my two dogs and cat and read till he gets home. Nothing exciting going on now. Glad next week is Thanksgiving that will be more fun.


----------



## TigerLady

I can't believe Thanksgiving is here already!!!!! :shock:

I am SO NOT read for Xmas!! 

MT - the lube I used this month is called PreConception Plus. I got it at CVS, but it doesn't look like a CVS brand, so I am sure you can get it plenty of places. It says on it that it is recommended for couples TTC.


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey ladies hope your all doing good! :) 

Ellie, and tiger lady...any new symptoms? :)
When will you two be telling family:)?

Tiger...i know you said you had some spotting when you wiped...how long did it last?...knock on wood i dont really have anything going on today....and yesterday was only when i wiped...cp seems closed today?


----------



## TigerLady

oooo! Gab!!! Maybe yesterday was IB!! :knock on wood:

I only had a tiny bit of brown/red tinge CM when I checked my CP on 17dpo. Other than that, nothing.

Only new symptom is that fabled heighted sense of smell when into overdrive last night! I thought I suddenly knew what it must be like to be my Beagle! :rofl:

I told my sis and she is sooooo over the moon. Don't know when we will tell everyone else yet. Still under discussion with OH. :)

Going to pick up ring now!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## becstar

My sense of smell is crazy right now! I can smell things from really far away, which is not good when you teach small kids who fart all day long!


----------



## Gabrielle

THanks tiger!

Aww, thats exciting...i love telling the family !!! Sucks that you smell everything?! I never had that before so dont know what its like! hehe.

This is your first baby right?


----------



## LadyBee

Thanks TL! Gonna look for it soon-YAY FOR GETTING YOUR RING! I can't wait to see it! Post a pic please when you get home at some point...purdy please.
becstar-you cracked me up with the kids farting thing...:rofl: cute.


----------



## Elliebank

I don't have a heightened sense of smell yet, just bloated, hungry & sore nipples mainly.

Gabby I hope it was IB, FX!


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks ellieblank...still spotting....sure af is coming...

so lost...cycles vary every month in lenght.....28days, 30, 35, 36, 29...etc! grrr
Idk if im oing...?
Also isnt it werid to start spotting on only 9dpo???


----------



## Elliebank

I had 1 month (the one before I got my BFP) where I spotted from CD13 right through to the end of my af on the new cycle. Still don't know why but obviously whatever it was didn't stop me getting pg. So if you find that you do get af this cycle, don't worry about the spotting, every so often our bodies do weird things. Just maybe mention it to yr doc if it happens every month. I think you are O'ing, but some months it's delayed a little - like this month it looked like yr body geared up to O, then for some reason didn't at that time, but did a few days later. Maybe it's cos of stress, running round after yr LO?

I really hope it's IB, at 9dpo it looks good! Do you know how long yr LP is?


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks ellieblank...well i did do this whole spotting thing two months ago..af was due on the 19th..i started spotting for about five days..then it came...so idk whats going on. umm no i dont have a clue...i just started watching my cycles since ttc.and they vary everymonth..but if i do get af in the next day or so..that would make my lp about 11 or 12 days...?

Thanks yeah the spotting started just a TAD on 9dpo(thursday night..) then we bd, and then on friday it was there alil when i wiped..and last night it was gone..now today it was gone this am..and then alil when i wiped or chekced cp....and now not to much...? idk whats going on ....


----------



## Elliebank

I usually spot for a few days before af too - but it was normally there every time I went to the loo. I hope it stays away & it's a good sign for you :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks...well NO spotting since like 11am today..and its 5pm now..FINGERS crossed...but not holding my breath hehe


----------



## Elliebank

Is that you on yr new avator? You look so different!


----------



## Gabrielle

Yes that me! hehe..really?


----------



## Elliebank

You had blonde hair on yr last one!!! Like the brown!


----------



## LadyBee

Yeah, I noticed too! You do look different.


----------



## TigerLady

I third the looking different, Gabs! It is a great pic! Both are!

I am totally keeping FX that this has been implantation bleeding for you!!!

Wow, gone for one Saturday and I miss soooo much! I will be starting a new journal either tonight or tomorrow, so will catch everything up then. (Includig pics of the ring!)


----------



## LadyBee

YAY Pics pics pics! TL has her ring! I can't believe the month you've had!!! First you get preggy and don't know it, then you get engaged, then you find out you're preggy! That's great!!! Can't wait to see the pics! I'll be on later today but we'll be working on the house most of the day.
Gab, Fx for you!!!!!! :hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

Morning girls...thanks about the coment on my pic...too bad i dont have brown hair right now...lol i go dark every winter but i have short hair right now and dont like it brown, i actually just got it highlighted again!:) 

Tigerlady..OOooo pics of your ring!!! HOw exciting..cant wait to see! Yes, i agree with MEl TIA......WHAT a wonderful month for yoU!:)

Ellieblank..how are you feeling hun?
Mel Tia~ so if af better this month for you?
1st baby...havent heard from you..are you on your trip?

As for me....i had a HUGE temp drop this am..took in an hour early but temp was only 97.7.....so she must be on her way! the thing is i have been spotting VERY light since thursday!!! grrrrr and i still have pg symptoms...i know im not pg, i just know but this is annoying ....i just want to have AF now....to move on. Sorry hehe


----------



## LadyBee

Yes, AF was very good to me this cycle!!! I would say it's the best one yet! I swear by this stuff I'm taking...I just hope it all will end with a BFingP!!!! 
:hug:


----------



## TigerLady

It will, MT! I KNOW it!! :happydance:


----------



## 1stbaby

I was not on my trip, i wish i was, thats not until after the holidays if we are not pg by then. I have some crazy weeks coming up for work. I get the holidays off but i have to work the days after most of them anyway. I get a good 5 day vacation for thanksgiving, but Christmas and New Years I have to work the days after that and before them. Two of my clients are moving so I will be busy helping them pack and what not. One is moving this week and the other the week after Thanksgiving. I am tired today. I got my preseed in the mail though yesterday! Waiting till cd 11 to even start doing opks this cycle. I will probably use the preseed around then and every other day until I ov. DH and I are going to try and calm ourselves with the bding a little bit haha. We are on a 3 day break starting today anyway cause I wont see him until wednesday night now. nothing else going on though.


----------



## Elliebank

I'm ok thanks Gabby, sorry to hear that it looks like af is coming. Altho yr temp is still over the coverline so you never know!


----------



## LadyBee

1stbaby~when do you expect to OV? I'm expecting on the 1st, MY ANNIVERSARY! Whoo hoo!
Gabs~hey honey, how are you today?
TL and EB (and Becstar)~I keep thinking about you! Wondering if you're doing something then all of a sudden you feel your tummy or if you've noticed that you 'hold' your tummy now? 

I guess I should start a journal, I'm just not sure if I'll keep up with it good enough...anyway I'll post it here for you poor ladies to read for now.

Ok, last night we went to my good friend Jen's house. This is a long story but to make it short, Jen is a diabetic and she has been pregnant 3 times. The first baby was born at 24 weeks and lived for 8 hours, (this could be the long part, as the baby had a heart defect and wouldn't have survived anyway as she was told) she tried and tried to get pregnant again and successfully had Emma at 31.5 weeks and after 1 month in the NICU she finally had her baby home. When Emma was 7 months old she found that she was expecting again! At 22 weeks they found that the baby had a horrible defect-a diaphragmatic hernia, and his liver and gallbladder was in his chest. (In trying to cut this short, I'll leave it at that) Anyway, sadly, he was born via c-section at 37 weeks and lived a short 12 hours. He looked perfect. She was devistated. I was crushed. It's been 6 months now. So last night...in my love for Emma and the loss of her siblings, I got to put her to sleep and as I swayed her in the dark with the song she always has fallen asleep to, I was very emotional-to say the least. For some reason I'm taking things to another level I haven't for a while. I think this quest might be getting to me...

I LOVE my friends. The emotional toll of the loss of Aiden after months of trying to be so positive, feeling his kicks, crying with Jen-has caught up with me.

I don't really know the purpose of this post, I'm just reflective and emotional...It was helpful to write it down...

Big huge :hug: to you all today...we all have our days don't we? 

I've got yet another big day ahead so I hope to get back when I can. 
:hug:


----------



## 1stbaby

:hug: I am sorry for your friend, that must be so hard. My nieces mother is also diabtetic and was told she would never have kids. She has had 3. All are healthy, she was lucky. Tell your friend there is always hope for more if she decides she wants to try again. I honestly dont know if I would be able to do that, she is a strong person and I wish her the best. :hugs: It is good to let that out, I have those days as well. 

FF says I am going to ov between the 1st and the 5th. I hope I either ov earlier or my lp gets longer. I have to go in for blood work this month, but I have not called the dr yet to find out when I should go in since I dont know when I will ov. No bding until Wednesday for me though, so I hope some fluke incident doesnt happen and I ov in the next couple days!


----------



## Elliebank

MT, I'm so sorry about yr friend, that must be awful for her & her OH, as well as her close friends you & yr OH :hugs: I hope if she does decide to ttc again, she gives birth to a healthy child & has a happy ending to the story.

Sending you big big hugs xxxxx :hug:


----------



## TigerLady

What a sad story, MT. :sad1: It is wonderful of you to be there for your friend during such trying times. 

Don't let TTC get you down! All this horrid stress and heartache will be well worth it in the end. But you know that already. :hugs:

I do find myself touching and holding my belly much more than I did before! Sometimes just to remind myself that s/he is there. Caveman has all the sudden gotten into it, too! He touched it again last night AND this morning. When I told him I hadn't slept well cuz of indigestion and stomach pains (I NEVER get that). He said "Awww." and rubbed my belly. Silly boy. :D

You gals are only a week away from o!!!! :happydance:

And MT, your big doc day is tomorrow, right?? I can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## LadyBee

Yes, thanks girls...it's just been rough. And on a side note, she got her tubes tied because she didn't want to get preg again and risk having to go through this again. SHE DOES NOT KNOW I'M TTC. So I see her struggles, and see her problems and I have to keep quiet. Anyway, it's a long story and complicated situation and I'm glad I got to let that go this morning. I'm doing a little better. TTC is hard...I do know this. I'm just having one of those times where I see everything around me and I'm thinking a little too much. Believe it or not, I'm really excited about this cycle and I'm feeling positive and good that things might happen.
I'm NOT looking forward to my appointment tomorrow...who likes 'girly appointments'? If there is someone, I want to congratulate them...because I think they're HORRID! :rofl:

I am gathering my list of things to discuss and hopefully I'll have my head on straight and I can convey my wants. Either way, my approach will be NO STRESS. I don't need to be all worked up about anything, it's my anniversary dang it!

Yes...OVing soon we are! 1stbaby-don't worry, you'll have a good window of opportunity!
:hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

Aww, Mel ..so sorry about you friend...you brought tears to my eyes. I cant imagine losing my babies...she is a very strong women and lucky to have such a compasionate friend like you!:) ..I've been through some of the worst pregancies and dealt with preemies in the NICU and i can tell you that its the worst feeling in the world watching your lil one haning on for dear life and trying to make it. Mine have always pulled through...but i do admit im always worried for my life as well as the unborns baby ..when i do get pregnant!

Wow...only a week away girls! so lucky!!!! :) 

Well......AF got me today! temp went down to 97.5..and then this afternoon she came..i have to admit that i was glad to see her..b/c i was sick of waiting..but this truly shows how off my cycles are...not by many days but different day every month! sooo fustrating..! i have a doctor appt on the 11th to talk about my cycles..but hopefully i will just have gotten pregnant and wont have to worry! this cycle..we are just going to bd everyday after af untill i get a confrimed o date on ff!:) Good luck ladies!


----------



## TigerLady

Sorry to hear the :witch: got you! :(

Are you saying that YOUR boys were premies and in NICU? Do I understand that right? Wow, I bet that was so insanely difficult to go through!


----------



## LadyBee

Oh, Gab...I'm so sorry you had to go through that. I know what it's like, but definately can not relate to what a MOM must feel. I've been in the NICU numerous times, not with just Jen but my neice was born at 26.6 weeks and was in the NICU for 67 days. My hub and I were there around the clock, he's actually the first one that ever changed her little tiny diaper!!! Many many tears, and scares later, she's this perfectly healthy, happy little adorable almost 3 year old! (I'll attach a pic here)

Gab, well I'm not happy that AF got you, and that your cycles seem off. Hopefully at your appt. you can figure something out.

As for me, I have my appointment today and I will have to gather my thoughts before I go. I will have to keep you all posted!

Big :hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks girls...ah that bloody witch is a pain today! Just gooo away..to bad she is always here for at least a week!

Yes, tiger My boys were preemies...not as early as 26 wks, but two months early. I have very terrible pregnancies and i take a risk each time i get pregnant...i know why do i do it? Well i am a firm believer that god is by my side each step and has a plan and if i get pregnant then he has a plan for that baby.:) If you want to know more...read my ttc journal..it explains alil detail of what we went through. :) 

MEl....So excited for your appt today! I hope you get all your questions answered and come back with great news!:)


----------



## LadyBee

Oh! I got my preseed yesterday! Yay! I can't wait to give it a shot....haha no pun intended :rofl:


----------



## LadyBee

Gabrielle said:


> Thanks girls...ah that bloody witch is a pain today! Just gooo away..to bad she is always here for at least a week!
> 
> Yes, tiger My boys were preemies...not as early as 26 wks, but two months early. I have very terrible pregnancies and i take a risk each time i get pregnant...i know why do i do it? Well i am a firm believer that god is by my side each step and has a plan and if i get pregnant then he has a plan for that baby.:) If you want to know more...read my ttc journal..it explains alil detail of my what we went through. :)
> 
> MEl....So excited for your appt today! I hope you get all your questions answered and come back with great news!:)

Thanks! I'm going to read your journal. I like your positive attitude!!! :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

LIl one is very adorable! and she looks nice and healthy! ..God bless.


----------



## Elliebank

Hi girlies,

Gab - sorry that the :witch: got you, and sorry what you had to go through with yr LO's, glad they're both ok (and you of course!!) :hugs:

MT & 1st Baby - yeah for preseed!!!! GET BUSY!!! :rofl: Hope it works for you both, I'm sure it will 

Lunaty - Did af show for you? Hope not!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey ellieblank...how are you feeling? Any NEW symptoms!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Elliebank

Gabrielle said:


> LIl one is very adorable! and she looks nice and healthy! ..God bless.

I agree, she's very cute!


----------



## Elliebank

I'm ok, panicked a bit this morning as temp gone down, but it's still over coverline so trying not to worry. No new symptoms but the tiredness is starting to kick in a bit now x


----------



## 1stbaby

I am sure everything is ok EB. 
I hope your appointment goes well MT! Yay for preseed!
Sorry af got ya Gab, but at least you are not far from us in our cycles! And I hope you get pg this time too so the dr appointment is not going to matter.

I have a question though, probably tmi, but I gotta ask. So I didnt think DH and I would have a chance to BD yesterday but we did, haha, putting us at every other day since af left so far. I know I am not close to ov, but I had feeling yesterday that made me want to cover the bases and I have c cm already so just in case. I have the 6 pack of preseed so I used one yesterday, and I am leaving the rest for closer to ov. I just wanted to try it and I figure in case I ov in the next few days I will have used it once during that time. Ok onto my question, sorry, we used the preseed and I inserted it and we did the deed, haha, and then after, when DH got up, he said a lot more "stuff" came out than normal. Was this the preseed or the swimmers!? I didnt look, or anything, but I dont ever have to use lube, but I dont get ewcm so thats why I wanted the preseed, so I am hoping it was just the lube and not the swimmers sliding out!!!


----------



## Elliebank

1stbaby said:


> I am sure everything is ok EB.
> I hope your appointment goes well MT! Yay for preseed!
> Sorry af got ya Gab, but at least you are not far from us in our cycles! And I hope you get pg this time too so the dr appointment is not going to matter.
> 
> I have a question though, probably tmi, but I gotta ask. So I didnt think DH and I would have a chance to BD yesterday but we did, haha, putting us at every other day since af left so far. I know I am not close to ov, but I had feeling yesterday that made me want to cover the bases and I have c cm already so just in case. I have the 6 pack of preseed so I used one yesterday, and I am leaving the rest for closer to ov. I just wanted to try it and I figure in case I ov in the next few days I will have used it once during that time. Ok onto my question, sorry, we used the preseed and I inserted it and we did the deed, haha, and then after, when DH got up, he said a lot more "stuff" came out than normal. Was this the preseed or the swimmers!? I didnt look, or anything, but I dont ever have to use lube, but I dont get ewcm so thats why I wanted the preseed, so I am hoping it was just the lube and not the swimmers sliding out!!!

The first time we :sex: with preseed the same happened to us, and I though oh great what a waste of money, it doesn't stay in. But then as I got closer to O it didn't seem to happen, probably cos my cervix was open. I wouldn't worry about it :hugs:


----------



## 1stbaby

Thanks! OK good! So I am not using anymore until I get a pos on my opk!


----------



## TigerLady

MT - what a beautiful little girl! Good luck at the appt, can't wait to hear about it.

EB - stop temping!! :D

1stBaby - Glad to hear :sex: is very much on track for this cycle! Maybe you will o early and get a really long LP and a good :bfp:!!

Gab - I'm sorry pg is so hard for you. :( I'm DEF gonna read your journal first chance I get! Hopefully tonight! :)


----------



## Gabrielle

LOL EB.....i agree with TL.....STOP temping..you goofball! Your FINE and so is LO!:) hehe

Tiger how are you doing? Hows the new ring....and wheres the PIC!!!??


----------



## Elliebank

Gabrielle said:


> LOL EB.....i agree with TL.....STOP temping..you goofball! Your FINE and so is LO!:) hehe
> 
> Tiger how are you doing? Hows the new ring....and wheres the PIC!!!??

:rofl: I love 'goofball' - gonna start using that!!


----------



## Gabrielle

LOL..ok goofball!,....what are you doing today? are you at work?


----------



## Elliebank

Yep I'm at work but finishing in 6 minutes (and counting!). Then off to my Mum & Dad's for yummy homemade soup :munch: I AM going to temp tomorrow but then, no matter what the temp is, I WILL put it away!!


----------



## TigerLady

I call my niece goofball. I have ever since she was a toddler. She just turned 12. She calls me goofball back now. We even put To: Goofball on our presents. :D

Things are okay for the moment... ring pics are in my pg journal.... 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/75187-tigerlady-cookin-her-first-cub.html


----------



## LadyBee

Hello! Well I'm back! I hope you all are doing well (I know TL is in total celebration mode with Amanthony's BPS!) Yay for Summer '09 babies! TL, what if you have a girl, and Ama has a boy??? And what about V?!? If she has either, they will be fighting over the other.........oh no......I forsee a possible issue! Ewww, nevermind, I just remembered that you are calling them 'cousins' already...so no, no future hookups...:rofl:

Ok, so here's my deal...I went to the Dr. (who by the way, I very much do not like because I think she's just a plain ol' beotch that can't even attempt to hide that fact)...and.................drum rolll................

She thinks everything looks good! She had to do the whole homeopathic bashing as usual...('be careful with that sort of thing...' yadda yadda yadda BS) (But not in a nice sort of way, more in a beotchy 'I know best' sort of way) SOOOO ANYWAY........

I asked about my cysts, she said there is nothing to be concerned about, that she didn't feel anything and I'm not having any telling symptoms of having problems in that area at the moment.

I asked about my progesterone and a blood test. She gave me an order for a cd24-26 blood test. She seems to think that I will fall preg by Feb. :!: She said to relax about TTC, that's when it seems to happen for most couples. (uh huh) She said NOT to use lube.....I asked about preseed (again, the ALL-KNOWING BEOTCH poo poo'd that too, stating that nothing would be better than man-made juice (juice is my word), well I'm gonna use it damnit and she can't stop me).

So, all is well in the world of Tia \\:D/......oh and EB, TL and Amanthony are PREGGY! YAY!

One vent-
So you might know from my other post (Advise me please) that my Dr. suggested I go on Lupron for 3 months immediately following my surgery...well keep that in mind and listen to/read this: 
I told her that we were TTC for the 3rd cycle (not just casual as the 5+ years prior) and that _for the first 3 months after my surgery we used protection because I 'wanted to make sure I healed properly so that I could sustain a pregnancy'_ (keeping in mind her suggestion was for 3 months of Lupron [meaning I would not be able to get preg during that time]) HER REACTION TO THAT?

And I quote: *gets a 'oh, that's too bad' look on her face* and says "Oh but the first 3 months after surgery are the most likely time to get pregnant after surgery..."

OH HOLY HELL... What a contradiction right?! 

Ok, sorry for the long post...I should really get a journal to do this on.....:blush:


----------



## TigerLady

OMG! I would be SO mad at that contradiction, too!! :growlmad:

But on better note! It sounds like it went REALLY REALLY well!! And you got the blood tests ordered!! And she thinks you can get pg on your own!!!!! :yipee:

Oh, MT, it sounds lovely!!! You need to bring my little bean another cousin asap! :D

:rofl: At the fighting over each other and cousin intro!!!! :rofl:


----------



## LadyBee

Yes...oh, and she's no longer an OB so I'll have to (*more like, GET TO*) find a new, nice, lovely, wonderfully understanding OB in the future.....\\:D/

I'm so excited for you all!


----------



## 1stbaby

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=71709&l=2f62a&id=515041907 

this is my friend and her 1 month old. i am so jealous. i think the baby train just hit me hard. I want a bun in the oven....


----------



## LadyBee

Aww, sweetheart, I know...it hit me hard too. We WILL get our buns! :hug:


----------



## 1stbaby

I sure hope its soon! Thanks. Sometimes it just hits me. Other times I am fine to wait. Then I start thinking about it too much and I get sad. I am trying to stay worry free this month. I guess that wont happen until I totally give up temping and and opks and stuff, but even then I wont stop thinking about it. Sometimes I just wonder about why my friends got pg so easily and its so much harder for me. O well, everyone has those days. I dont usually get mood swings around ov, maybe its a new sign! I should be looking forward to the holidays, I will have a good time with all my neices and nephews but then that makes me want one more.


----------



## 1stbaby

i hope everyone has a great holiday, no one is on this thread today... i will be working the rest of the day, but happy thanksgiving.


----------



## TigerLady

Happy Thanksgiving right back at ya! :happydance:


----------



## Elliebank

Happy thanksgiving girls!! Just a normal boring week for me :-(


----------



## Gabrielle

Just wanted to say hi to you girlies and hope you have a Safe, Wonderful, Happy Thankgiving! Talk to you soon! luv ya:)


----------



## LadyBee

I have to work half a day today, but I probably won't be on much after that...:hug:


----------



## 1stbaby

Just sayin hi everyone, I have a busy day today, we have another thanksgiving to go to and we are going to see Four Christmas' at the movies, probably wont be on until tomorrow again, but i hope everyone had a great holiday.


----------



## LadyBee

Hi everyone! 
Yes, it's a wonderful weekend! Have fun sweets! :hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

Oh Ashley, We saw that movie on wednesday...it was AWESOME and omg i've never laughed SO hard in my life!!:) Bet you'll enjoy it!


----------



## 1stbaby

Yes it was so funny! I am about to put up my christmas stuff and then tonight DH is taking me to holiday fest for ice skating and carriage ride. we went last year but only went for the petting zoo, this year i want to try ice skating! Tomorrow I think we are going to do some christmas shopping and relax. Football will be on so I will get on tomorrow! Have a wonderful weekend. No good signs of ov this weekend for me, so looking forward to the end of this week even though i am just not positive at all about this cycle.


----------



## 1stbaby

well ladies, hello! where is everyone on this thread! thanksgiving and thanksgiving weekend were great for me. DH and I did a lot of shopping and going out. we went to a movie, went ice skating, went to festival, all kinds of things. we enjoyed each other a lot. back to the weekdays where i am thinking of baby a lot! my temp dropped a huge amount for me this cycle, i am having twinges and ov pain, and i had some break outs, these are all signs of ov for me, yet no pos opk!!! I am having some c cm still so i guess it has not happened yet. this makes me mad though because I wanted to ov early unless the b complex makes my lp longer its not going to happen for me this month either. all i can do is keep temping though and bding! i am mad though cause my temp will be off tomorrow a little I have to get up an hour earlier than normal so this will throw me off. guess i wont really have a good idea until the end of the week now. does anyone know if the b complex will affect ov? or affect the opks?


----------



## TigerLady

B complex won't affect either of those. Or shouldn't. I have good hope though that your LP will be longer this cycle! It sounds like you and OH had a great weekend! I'm envious! I wouldn't worry too much about the early temp tomorrow. One day won't throw off your chart. How are the walks going?


----------



## 1stbaby

I really hope it doesnt mess anything up, I guess i will just ov around the same time as last month, hopefully i get a pos tomorrow though. I hope my lp is longer too! thanks for the confidence i need it! yeah i will just have to deal with the temp difference until wednesday. we didnt walk today because it has been so cold, so we are going to join a gym in two weeks when we get paid again becauase we did so much christmas shopping this past weekend. we had a lot of fun. but i will be glad to join the gym again.


----------



## TigerLady

Yeah, my current problem is that it is too cold in the morning to want to get up early to walk.. and I am knackered in the evening! I just want to go home and collapse. I need to find a happy medium somewhere! :D


----------



## LadyBee

Hi! Well I am relaxing with my glass of wine (IT'S OUR ANNIVERSARY! WHOO HOO!) We had a fab day and we still have tomorrow left! We actually got to lay by the resort pool and walk on the beach and found sharks teeth! Even got IN the pool! It was great!

Pretty sure I ov'd today...awesome timing! Lots of chances have occured for the baby to be made this weekend and today :blush:

Question for my fellow newbie preseed-ers...
I am pretty sure I got ewcm today but I'm not sure as I was in the shower at the time and I used preseed about 12 hours earlier...
HOW do I tell the difference? I guess it doesn't matter really, but I was wondering if any of you have had a similar experience or question.

:hug: to all of you lovelies and I'll be back for more tomorrow night! (1stbaby, sounds like you had a fab weekend too!)


----------



## TigerLady

Happy Anniversary!!!!!!!!!
Catch that Anniversary Eggy!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Elliebank

Happt Anniversary MT, and hope the bd'ing worked!!! Sure it did!! 1st Baby - hope you O soon.

MT I can't help with the preseed/ewcm question, as I don't get ewcm! :hugs:


----------



## 1stbaby

I dont get ewcm either, thats why i got the preseed. we have used it 3 times now, and I dont think I have ov yet. my temps have not gone up and my opks are still neg. this makes me pretty upset as last month i had two pos by now. the month before i didnt get a pos until cd 17 which is tomorrow, but that cycle i didnt ov until cd 20 and my lp was only 7 days! i hope that does not repeat to this cycle or i will be crushed. i am worried the b complex has done something, but i dont want to stop becuase it may make my lp longer. I guess i will make my blood work appointment for cd 21 just in case i dont ov this month. ugghh my luck is running out. just when i think things are supposed to get better each month, they take a back step. its cold here and i am working hard this week, maybe i am just in a bad mood. i hope i get a pos tomorrow and thats it, only one and i ov tomorrow!! that would be great.


----------



## LadyBee

That would be great 1stbaby...but it really isn't over yet. Even if you Ov in the next couple of days, your LP might very well be longer due to the B. Keep the faith sweets! 

As for me, I am just hoping it was ewcm because I haven't gotten that for a couple of months, and I think it was a while before that one time too. 

I didn't have solid middleschmertz. I usually have a moment of definitive "ouch, burn, sting" but not the last 2 cycles, it's just been a couple few days of intermittent ouches. But anyway...

We WILL GET our December :bfp:s ladies! 

A side note too...I'm really appreciative that EB and TL keep up with our thread still, thanks ladies, it means a lot. :) :hug:


----------



## Elliebank

No problem MT, I'm counting down the days till we ALL have our :bfp:'s!!! (which, just in case you're wondering, is approx 18 days) :hug:


----------



## LadyBee

Elliebank said:


> No problem MT, I'm counting down the days till we ALL have our :bfp:'s!!! (which, just in case you're wondering, is approx 18 days) :hug:

Aww...thanks hun...you just made me very excited and happy! Implant EGGies!!!! We need August Babies!!!!!!!!!

Did I mention that I must have an August baby?!? I'm an August baby and I want to prance around the beach in my bikini with my big huge belly! :rofl:


----------



## Elliebank

Meli Tia said:


> Did I mention that I must have an August baby?!? I'm an August baby and I want to prance around the beach in my bikini with my big huge belly! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## TigerLady

:rofl: You prance, Girl! :happydance:

1stBaby, B complex also helps build a better corpus letuem, which is what forms in the first half of the cylce. The good, strong corpus luteum is what will make your LP longer and produce the progesterone needed to sustain a pregnancy. Hopefully you are oing a little late cuz the B complex is helping you make a really spectacular corpus luteum, so you can get preggers this month! :D


----------



## 1stbaby

Awww thanks so much for that! I really hope so too, you are giving me a little more hope with all of your wonderful knowledge! I need that really, I am sorry to be so down lately, I want an August baby too! I am a July baby, and i wanted it so bad last month, and it didnt happen, that i think I have given up hope to it every happening! My head says something is wrong, but my dr said nothing is wrong! Only blood work will help now.


----------



## 1stbaby

Ok so an update on my cycle today. I think I ov yesterday, I had every sign there is, yet today I still have not gotten a pos opk. I am only using them in the mornings, because the last two cycles they have all worked with fmu. I usually get four pos in a row with fmu! I have usually gotten at least one pos by this time in my cycle and I have not yet! I am a bit worried. My temp went up today so I honestly think I ov! Only time will tell, hopefully my temp stays up tomorrow and the next day and I will know for sure. Is it possible the b complex diluted my urine? I hope I bd enough. Last night was not the best position to conceive... tmi... oops. I am going in for blood work on cd 22 so hopefully she will tell me i ov.


----------



## LadyBee

Hi! I couldn't remember, but I thought you weren't going to use OPKs? Well I don't put much faith in them, but have admitted that if this isn't my time (Please please be my time) I may venture into that OPK world.

I wish (like EVERYONE else) that there was some magical way to just know we've ov'd and then another magical way to know that the :spermy: had a successful trip and then magically know when our little ones implant...man that would just be fab!

Well I can't pinpoint my OV anymore either. I have about 2-3 days of middleschmertz-y pains (and talked to my gyn about that, she said it's normal to have off and on ovary pain throughout the 2 weeks prior to AF because and I quote, "it means everything is working properly"...well GOOD.) So I just average it out and go from the middle of the timeframe, for me this month is Dec. 1st. So my ticker is a couple of days off...maybe I'll fix that.

Well I was cramping a little last night and I'm trying not to read into it because I've been driving myself crazy...so I chalked it up to 'potty issues' :blush: I must just get to the point where I can not tell the difference in the 2ww between that and my so-called 'symptoms'.

Ok, well I hope everyone is well...where's Gab??

:hug:


----------



## 1stbaby

Yeah I would love to just know when and if everything was working as it should. I am doing the opks and temping this cycle, its my last time doing them. I am doing them so I could tell the dr when I go in for blood work when I think I ov. After my results come back if I am not pg, I am not using anything next month, just bding. Thats if everything comes back normal.


----------



## TigerLady

:yipee: 

You guys are in the 2WW!!!! How FAB is that?!?!?! :wohoo:

1stBaby - are those your puppies???? How completely adorable! What are their names?


----------



## TigerLady

P.S. 1stbaby, I never got a true positive opk, just a darker than the rest. Looking at your chart, I would say you o'ed on cd15 - do you think that is possible?


----------



## 1stbaby

Thanks! I love my dogs, I have a cat too, he is pretty! MY dog is the bigger one, he is a pug-shar pei mix, which is called an ori-pei. His name is Teddy! I love him he is only one year and one month old. The smaller dog is my DHs dog his is a dochsand (spelling?) welsh corgi mix, he is over 2 years old and his name is Gomer! My cat is older like 6 yrs old named Shorty. 

I think it is totally possible to have ov on cd 15! In fact I really hope I did, I had ov pain that day too. I have c cm now, it was light like hardly there yesterday and the day before, so who knows. It is light today though too. I called my dr, she is going to call back, I asked her if I can go in on cd 22 since thats a monday for blood work instead of cd 21 since they are closed. The thing is, the opks are like lighter than the previous months, both the control and the test sides, thats why i think the urine has something to do with it. I cant wait until tomorrow, I wish it were Friday so i know my temps!


----------



## LadyBee

Ok ladies...I'm having twinges again. All day I've had a mixture of AF like cramps and needle-y pains all day. I keep remembering when TL was talking about how when she bent over, her belly protested-though that was 7 or 9 dpo for her though, I can't quite remember. Well anyway, I felt like that today. Every time I bent over or moved really, I would get this pinch/cramp/stab that felt like if I pushed on it, it would go away (but didn't)...and now they've turned into very miniscule AF like cramps even with the backachey feeling too.

So?? I'm only 3dpo, maybe even only 1dpo--- I'm nuts. :loopy:


----------



## TigerLady

ooo! sounds great, MT!! I don't think I was that far when my belly protested! I think I was only like 3dpo -- I'll have to look when I get a sec!

It sounds good to me though!!! C'mon BPS!!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Elliebank

MT I had that too, and still do to a degree. Also when I reached up it felt like I was pulling a muscle in my abdomen. Sounds good!!! :happydance:


----------



## LadyBee

Thanks girls! Good morning! Well I had an interesting night and I'm exhausted. I had to pee every time my eyes opened or I got awakened, and I had minor AF-ish cramps off and on too. 

Well I won't be getting on BnB very often anymore, I have a new crazy schedule and I just don't have the time. But I'll be on when I can, checking up! :) 
:hug:


----------



## 1stbaby

So today I got a pos on my opk and my temp dropped slightly. I guess i will ov in the next couple days or today. I have two more tubes of preseed and I have been taking my vitamins so I am good to go. I dont know if this cycle will be any different than the rest on opks so I dont know if I will get four pos and ov in the end or what. Do you girls think I should just bd every day, or what? If I only have two things of preseed left should I just use them tonight and tomorrow night? Or wait until I get a neg opk and use one that day too? I dont know what to do. We bded last night and used preseed so I guess we could take a break tonight and bd again tomorrow night. Hmmm to bd or not to bd? I wonder why I am ov so late this cycle. I hope my b complex will make my lp longer or else it will only be like 8 days again. That will make me sad. I have blood work on cd 22 but thats only 4 days from now so i doubt it will show I ov.... Should I reschedule for later in this cycle? So many questions...


----------



## TigerLady

I could call your doc and ask... but I would reccommend rescheduling it for a week from now. Try to get as close as possible to 7dpo. 

I think BD every night or every other is fine. They work equally well. Just do what feels best. Use the preeseed the next 2 times you BD. The preseed will help the swimmers live longer, so you want the older swimmers bathed in it. The swimmers that you get on the day of or after o, will be fine on their own. :)

MT - I am heartbroken you won't be on much!! What is going on to keep you away so much??? :cry:


----------



## 1stbaby

yeah I could make the appointment for next friday that way it will be closer to 7 dpo. I am not sure yet because i dont know when i will ov, but that would be much closer than monday. i was thinking of not using preseed tonight and then using it tomorrow night...


----------



## Elliebank

Hi 1stBaby, I agree with TL - use the preseed the next 2 times you :sex: so the swimmers will be waiting for the egg when it's released, as they can survive in the preseed a lot longer than they would normally.


----------



## 1stbaby

yeah that is a good idea, I will use it tonight and tomorrow night and then just normal bd until i get a neg opk! i hope this is my month!


----------



## TigerLady

Me, too!! FX!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Elliebank

And some from me -

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LadyBee

TigerLady said:


> MT - I am heartbroken you won't be on much!! What is going on to keep you away so much??? :cry:

Aww...well I have a crazy work schedule and with remodeling our home and spending time with the OH...I'm pressed for time on the computer :(

I'll keep up as well as I can! :hug:
btw-I'm still having AF-ish cramps, but very minor. I hope I hope I hope I hope.........


----------



## LadyBee

1stbaby said:


> yeah that is a good idea, I will use it tonight and tomorrow night and then just normal bd until i get a neg opk! i hope this is my month!

Me too sweetheart, Please let it be 1stbaby's month! Please Please Please!!


----------



## TigerLady

<------ crosses everything she's got!!

:dust:


----------



## LadyBee

TigerLady said:


> <------ crosses everything she's got!!
> 
> :dust:

All 8 limbs??! :rofl: thank you lil' cub! :happydance:


----------



## TigerLady

YEP! And stripes crossed, too! And whiskers braided!!!! ;)


----------



## LadyBee

:rofl: THANK YOU!


----------



## 1stbaby

awww thanks ladies and I hope for you MT it is as well and then we can be a great big pg family!!


----------



## LadyBee

OMG OMG....I just had EWCM!!! Again?!? After 3 days without?!? OMG...I'm so excited! CP is very high and extremely soft too, I'm also very *wet*, which is why I checked and I didn't even have to *explore* to get the EWCM! It couldn't be preseed could it? I haven't used it for 3 days...nor have I :sex: either.............................What could this be?! \\:D/


----------



## TigerLady

Wow!!! Another good sign!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## LadyBee

Is it? I'm sitting here grinning like a loon...I do not recall this happening before. OOOO I hope this means something is happening. What dpo was your 'bottle of lotion' TL sweets?


----------



## TigerLady

Grrr... I don't remember and I can't find the post in here or in my journal, I know it is there somewhere, but there is so much crap to wade through! LOL

I think it was around 3-6 dpo. I got EWCM at 1dpo and then it went creamy. I remember thinking this was gonna dry up soon, but then got that bottle of lotion within a couple of days. Maybe a few days. And the creamy cm became less, but didn't dry up completely until 17dpo. It was more watery than creamy some days.

Anything different is good - especially CM in the 2WW. I personally think that is a really fab sign.


----------



## LadyBee

Yay, thank you! (I'm going to go wade thru the said crap right now! & check your post in the Preg Sympt thread) I'm still grinning like a goon...:loopy:
Well I get to go to bed happy tonight...and crampy. :smug:
:happydance::wohoo::yipee::headspin::dance::football: (my ill-choreographed version of sweet EB's implantation dance she dedicated to me!)

*Edit: TL's 'bottle of lotion' pg.8 in TTC journal. *


----------



## LadyBee

TigerLady said:


> Anything different is good - especially CM in the 2WW. I personally think that is a really fab sign.

Funny how I can tell other people that, and when it's my own self, I don't realize this.....:dohh:


----------



## TigerLady

:rofl:


----------



## LadyBee

How are you doing today 1stbaby?


----------



## 1stbaby

well I dont know whats going on. my opk today was lighter than yesterdays yet my temp went down again. I give up. i called the dr and left a message to reschedule the blood draw for next friday so its closer to 7 dpo. DH and I are just going to keep bding until my temp rises haha. I am afraid i will not ov this cycle.


----------



## TigerLady

maybe you are o'ing today, 1stBaby. FX for a high temp tomorrow!


----------



## 1stbaby

Thanks thats what I am hoping for today as well! DH and i are going to use the last of my preseed just in case tonight. Then just normal bding. Hopefully it works, otherwise it was just not meant to be this cylce. I mean my temp went down again, and the opks just are not as dark as last months. Yesterdays was so close to pos I couldnt tell the difference, but todays was a tad bit lighter! I usually get 4 pos in a row though... 

Has anyone heard from gab?


----------



## TigerLady

I was wondering where she went off to - haven't heard from her. :(


----------



## 1stbaby

just to inform everyone, i called the dr and she called back finally and said that i need to keep using the opks and not to come in on monday for blood work. she said to call her on monday and let her know how the weekend went and if i ov or not and then she will go from there. we will see over the weekend i guess and maybe she will be more help on monday.


----------



## LadyBee

Hey! I think that's a good suggestion to use the OPKs this weekend. Hopefully you'll OV soon. I think you will........

As for me, I'm still cramping and *wet* :blush:


----------



## TigerLady

:happydance: for MT!! Did you ever find my lotion post??


----------



## LadyBee

TigerLady said:


> :happydance: for MT!! Did you ever find my lotion post??

Yup! Page 8. Now I want to know when you had gross smelling, gag inducing cm....LOL (not that I have that, I just want it...ha)


----------



## TigerLady

Ummm... shoot!!! I found that last night, but didn't note it. I think it was page 20-something!


----------



## LadyBee

Yeah, but what dpo? Do you remember if it was just creamy cm or was it ew-ish?


----------



## 1stbaby

do you girls think its possible i am going to ov today? i mean i got a so close to pos opk yesterday and then a lighter one today, my temp went downt today, so maybe i ov today? i am feelilng a little feverish (flushed my mom calls it) like red in the face and hot. what do you think? i really hope so, and i have one more preseed left to use tonight just in case.


----------



## TigerLady

I think it is totally possible, even likely. Hopefully we will see a high temp tomorrow! FX!!


----------



## TigerLady

It was mostly creamy. Ummm... I can check the preg symptoms thread and that will tell us what dpo it was... brb


----------



## TigerLady

MT - 9dpo!


----------



## LadyBee

Hopefully my *wet* cm turns creamy and stays around...I'm beginning to wonder if I ov'd on Thursday :(


----------



## LadyBee

1stbaby-I do think it's very possible.

As for me, I'm all confused. I still have the needle-y pains like Ov on either side and minor AF-ish cramps, but now today my cm is like post Ov cm...wet. :( and this cycle I started to temp, and it's all crazy too. It goes from (in order) 97.9, 97.1, 98.1, 98.3, 97.9, 97.7, then 2 days I didn't temp, (and unfortunately I thought that's when I Ov'd so I have no way to tell) then 97.3 for 3 days in a row, then 97.5 and today's was 97.1.

I know that is a horrible way to show you girls, since I don't have a FF chart, but I'm confused why it's still low if I've already Ov'd. :( 

I was so incredibly hot last night that I couldn't fall asleep. It wasn't hot in the house and my hub said I didn't feel hot. Well I got up and took my temp 97.1!!! How is that even possible!?! Well I believe it's right because I even bought a new thermometer and it tells me the same. So I drank some cold water and ate some ice and finally fell to sleep. What's going on?!? Can anyone shed some light?
:hug:


----------



## 1stbaby

wow, i have no clue dear! Your temp seems too low to have ov, unless todays was a implantation dip, I dont know though. Maybe it will go up tomorrow. You should get a ff chart though it has helped me to see it visually and then ff can determine if you ov. 

On the other hand I think i did ov yesterday as my temp did go up today. i hope it stays up though. I am so glad i wont be using opks anymore they are so confusing, they are what messed me up this cycle. Todays was like yesterdays, darker than usual but not as dark as the control line. I hope my temp stays up the next two days to confirm it. Used the last of the preseed yesterday. We will bd tonight and then give it a rest probably until wednesday. *thank goodness* hehe. 

On another level, my furnace went out this morning and its a blizzard outside and i am so cold. my brother is coming over to look at it later and hopefully to save us some money on fixing it. we have a pretty newer house so this upsets me. but what can you do. i was going to go to the gym today and tan and run errands, but its snowin pretty bad and i am not leaving today. so my diet and exercise will start monday as i will have no time to work out tomorrow (its a long work day).


----------



## TigerLady

I want snow!!! :hissy:

MT, I'll jot down your chart, so I can visualize it and have a think about it. But, I need to know, is the first temp cd1? If not, what cd is it?


----------



## LadyBee

TigerLady said:


> MT, I'll jot down your chart, so I can visualize it and have a think about it. But, I need to know, is the first temp cd1? If not, what cd is it?

Well I have it on a chart, so I can see the peaks and dips, but it's from CD7, and todays temp I'm changing to 97.5 because I took it again within the 30 mins from the first one and I used a new thermometer. So that's 97.3 for 3 days in a row and 97.5 for 2 days in a row. 

(but isn't it strange to be burning up hot and have a temp of 97.1?!? I think so...)

So, what is the deal? is the dip to happen when you OV? Do you have days of low temps following? How do you tell by BBT if you have OV'd? I thought I knew and now I'm confused about it. 

I tend to have low temps anyway. I actually am in the high 96s from time to time when I've temped in the past. So the 97s don't seem that strange to me, I'm not your typical 98.6er. :)

Thanks!!!! You're awesome!


----------



## LadyBee

1stbaby said:


> wow, i have no clue dear! Your temp seems too low to have ov, unless todays was a implantation dip, I dont know though. Maybe it will go up tomorrow. You should get a ff chart though it has helped me to see it visually and then ff can determine if you ov.

oooo hun! I didn't even think of that?!? This is all very new to me.

I hope your bro can get you back on track soon, no heat in cold weather is awful! I used to live in Ohio and I would wear my snowsuit to bed and lick the ice off the inside of the windows. My dad kept the house soooo cold, 56 degrees! It was horrid! I think that's why I moved to Florida when I was old enough! :rofl:


----------



## 1stbaby

Wow haha DH and I are moving to Florida!! JK JK I wish though. We honeymooned there and I love it. Daytona to be exact. Brother is on his way to fix it, hopefully it can be fixed today. It is so odd.

Anyways to answer your question about bbt, when you ov, your temperature is supposed to take a dip before ov or the day of ov. It does not always have to do this but a lot of times it does. Then your temp for at least three days in a row has to raise to higher than your coverline. Your cover line is the temp between your begining cycle days and your luteal phase days. When you ov your temperature rises for these days making your temperature higher than the first half for the remainder of your cycle. In order to know when you ov your temperature should rise .4 degrees and stay that high till af shows up. every women differs and some have exceptions but there is a lot about it on the internet that will explain bbt.


----------



## LadyBee

Thank you sweetheart! I'll look into it more when I have a bit more time.

I used to vacation to Daytona when I was younger, I think that's why I ended up in FL. It's beautiful! :)


----------



## TigerLady

MT - I plugged your temps into Excel and looked at the chart. It is hard to make heads or tails of it at the moment. TBH, it doesn't look like you have o'ed yet based on the BBT chart alone. The dip today could be o, but we can't say until we have more temps. Also, keep in mind that this is new for you so hard to make sense of the first cycle or two. I think it took a couple of cycles for me to get really good at temping. I don't know why! It isn't exactly hard, but for some reason, the charts started to make more sense the more I did it. :shrug: 

Let's wait a few more days to see what happens with your numbers. In the meantime, I hope you are getting good BDing just in case! ;)


----------



## LadyBee

thank you so much TL! you are so sweet to put that on a chart and look at it! so, if by chance I did OV on my anniversary, and I didn't record my temps, would they possibly have been way lower than 97.1 and then gone up to that for the consecutive days? Gees, I don't know...I'm sorry.......lol


----------



## TigerLady

No, I don't think so. Here is what a chart "should" look like - remember to think in TRENDS.

AF temps don't really count and can be all over the place.

Post AF temps should be somewhat within a range, but not go over the coverline very much (maybe a day or two)

O should have a little dip that is lower than Post AF temps

Day after o, temp should rise back and and continue to rise to above the coverline. 3 raised temps, with at least the last 2 above coverline confirm o on the last lowest temp.

Post o temps should stay above the coverline until AF arrives. 


__________________
/
/
/
-------------------


So the chart looks something like that... with AF on either side of it. 

My coverline was always 97.2. My post AF temps were about 96.6-97.1
My Post O temps were ususally about 97.6-97.8
The cycle I got pg, I had another dip at 6po (but didn't go below coverline), and then a raise to above 97.8-98.2 which was WAY high for me. This is known as Triphasic and can sometimes mean pg. 

Right now it is really hard to say what your coverline should be.. but I am guessing around 98 from what your chart looks like so far. That is why I don't think you have o'ed yet. Unless you were sick or taking the temps really late at the begining where those high temps are. That would change things. Even so, your temp is so low right now (like mine was!) that I don't think you have o'ed yet. That is the benefit (curse) of a slow metabolism. We have low temps and gain weight really easily!!!! :grr:

I hope this helps! Ask more questions if something doesn't make sense! :hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

GROWL!!!! That "graphic" didn't work. :gun:

Lemme try again

.............................********************
............................*
...........................*
..........................*
***************

The ** is what the chart should look like. The ... are spacers.


----------



## TigerLady

That worked better. It is crude, but you get the idea. :mrgreen:


----------



## 1stbaby

Ok ladies, i give up. I dont think I have ov yet. I am so upset because it does not take this long ever to ov for me. I stopped taking my vitamins today and I did not opk today. I will do an opk tomorrow just in case but no more vitamins. i am so mad that things are getting worse and not better for me. today is cd21! I should have ov! I will call my dr tomorrow and see what she wants me to do, I want to go in for blood work so hopefully she will want me to as well. But have you ever gotten so frustrated you just want to give up. i am at that point, and now I am starting to doubt myself in ever wanting a baby to begin with. like well if i can give up this easy then did i ever really want a baby. Idk. just right now i dont know if i can keep doing this. On a brighter note, started my diet today and going to the gym tomorrow morning. My iinsurance changes jan 1 so I wont be able to go to the dr unless i pay out of pocket for the whole visit so after this blood work is my last chance.


----------



## LadyBee

TL, thank you so much hun! Well I wondered about the low temps thing...

So, last night I was burning up again and oh so very tired. I took my temp because I was so hot again and it was 98.1. I do not have a fever and I wasn't feeling sick. So when should I take my temps? Early in the morning when I haven't been moving...yeah, that's probably the only time. Well I wasn't doing anything, just sitting on my butt, but I was digesting...but the night before when I was burning up I wasn't digesting.................I don't know if I'm going to put any real stock into my temps. It's just getting me down. 
Now if I just soley go by cm, it appears that I OVd on Wed/Thurs. My cm went to very wet and now is a very wet/creamy. I'm still having very miniscule cramps and I was very bloated feeling yesterday. So if that's all the case, then my chances this month are slim to none...sadly. We didn't BD Tues, Wed and barely :blush: on Thursday, (let's just say I didn't use the opportunity for babymaking :sex: :blush:) but there is a ever-so slight chance a tiny bit of :spermy: got in there :blush: but :hissy: I DON'T KNOW! So, I'm pretty bummed actually. Any chance the preseed on Monday helped my hub's :spermy: live so long ('til Wed/Thurs)that it might have worked out for me?? Doubtful, I know. :cry:

Well on the bright side, I don't have any major symptoms...and that's precisely what I wanted. Though if I'm going to have anything that normally happens I'll start getting sore BBS, oh, Tuesday probably...Gawd, I hope not.
Are green boogars a pregnancy symptom? If so...yay! (yes I know green is not the normal color boogars should be unless you're sick, but I'm not sick! I feel great in fact).

1stbaby-sweetheart, I hope you can get things figured out too. This is a whole buncha crapola isn't it!!! I don't think giving up TTC is an indication that you DON'T want a baby badly, it's an indication that stress SUCKS! You want a baby, you just can't keep going crazy like this...at least that's my opinion...also sounds like my situation. Geez....
:hug:


----------



## 1stbaby

You are right! It does sound like your situation! I dont ever get ewcm or at least I have not the past coupld of cycles but every time I check cm it is white-ish creamy. Some days more than others but I have not been putting it on ff because its so scant, like hardly any. When i was in the tww last cycle, there was a whole mess of c cm. So maybe I am ov today. I figured out i am goin to call dr tomorrow, I am goin to tell her I dont think I ov and that I want blood drawn and ask her if I should come in monday cd 22 or friday cd 26 depending on when she thinks is best. That will be my last chance to see what happened this cycle before I give up cold turkey. After this cycle its just me dh bding and bnb!


----------



## LadyBee

Well I know it's hard to do, and I'll listen to my own advice when I say, let's try to relax, not overthink it and once we get more answers, proceed to try to fix the issues and move on! 

I think c cm is juuuust about good enough to call Ov cm...

The preseed this cycle for me was great, I will say. I definately liked it, and unlike some who have said it smells, I actually noticed hardly any smell, and that's unusual in babymaking time..... :blush: I am convinced that my cm and babymaking 'juice' as I call it :blush: is very hostile because I have known in the past that a bad odor after :sex: is a good indicator of an imbalance. The preseed didn't give me that! Oh boy I hope our BDing worked with the preseed.....

Please let us know when you go to the dr. and what happens hun, I am anxious to hear about it.


----------



## TigerLady

I'm so sorry you girls are so frustrated. :sad1: You have every right to be. My last cycle I was also very frustrated and wanted to give up. The only thing preventing me was that my doc was starting to do tests and that might have given me answers. Otherwise I would have thrown up my hands in defeat. 

:hugs:

Keep :sex:!! In the end that is the only thing that will really work, right?! ;)


----------



## 1stbaby

Thanks, yeah I liked the preseed as well. I too hope that it makes the swimmers a nice place to live for a few days at least until I think I ov. I dont think I can bd anymore, I need a break. We used all our preseed so no more, I will have to order more if I am going to use it again, but I am going completly natural next time so it may be a while. It just gets too expensive and although we can afford it, I just dont think it should cost this much and cause this much stress in ttc. I mean 20$ opks, 18$ preseed, 10$ vitamins, then temping then pg tests 10$ or so, I would rather just have af really late spend the money for a hpt and get a pos. Sounds so much for simpliar yet its just not that easy. But I am giong to try and relax. I will keep updating about the blood work. I just am scared Dh and I will get to that year mark and not be pg and then its going to cost too much to figure out the problem.


----------



## Elliebank

MT & 1st Baby, I'm sorry you're having such a hard time :hugs:

MT that's funny that you said that about preseed, I noticed it too. Normally after :sex: if I haven't had a shower, when I went to the toilet I could smell what I call 'sex smell', but with the preseed there was no odour afterwards.


----------



## LadyBee

Elliebank said:


> MT that's funny that you said that about preseed, I noticed it too. Normally after :sex: if I haven't had a shower, when I went to the toilet I could smell what I call 'sex smell', but with the preseed there was no odour afterwards.

Isn't that funny?! I'm now excited because you got your :bfp:!!!! Ohh I hope I will too.

I keep floundering, I am at the mind set now that I OV'd when I thought I did, and if I didn't then I'm only a day or so off...and my chances are good. At least that's what I'm telling myself. I'm not going to count on my temps or anything else, I'm trying not to check my cm/cp as often as usual either, but I sometimes can't help it. :rofl: Habit maybe?

On a good note, I still have lots of cm! :blush: It is actually when I wipe, and I don't have to check internally! I am calling it a good sign and I'm going to stick to this positivity right now (might be different tomorrow...haha) I'm also having weird-er cramps than normal too, and my back hurts too!

Oh the joys of the 2ww! :rofl:


----------



## 1stbaby

well today was not a big help for me. I woke up at 5:30 am, I usually temp at 7 and I had to pee so bad I could not stay in bed when i temped then it was 97.5 again, then i used an opk it was neg and went back to bed till 7, this time my temp was 97.8. I have used the bathroom before in the middle of the night and it usually doesnt affect my later temp so we will c what tomorrow brings. I am having ov pain again today and c cm. I dont know whats going on but i called my dr and i am waiting for her to call back. I think its safe to say i will be going in for blood work either way because i want to know if i ov. Dh and I have been bding anyway just cause he still wants to, but we are not doing the traditional bd anymore :blush: so that its easier on me haha :rofl:, hey anythings better than nothing. I wont see him tomorrow so that will give us both a break until Wed night. I think I ov but i dont know why my temps would be so wacky. :muaha: did i didnt i.... on a different note, dh and i got frisky yesterday :blush: and since then my right nipple hurts so bad, like hurts! I yelled at him this morning because its still hurting and we did an exam and all looks fine! Wonder what thats about.


----------



## TigerLady

Wow, 1stbaby. Your temps aren't cooperating are they. :growlmad:

LOL at your friskiness. I'll occassionally end up with a little finger bruise or something and I always accuse OH of abusing me. He just looks at it all with pride though! :dohh: As for my nips - he knows better than to do anything other than a feather light touch right now or I will WHACK him!! They hurt SO bad!!!


----------



## 1stbaby

No i am very frustrated with temping and opks all together! I just want to nurse to say ok blood work looks fine you ov and your progestrone levels are fine end of story! Then no more temping or opks! I already gave up vitamins for now. Ha ha yeah Dh this morning said, i didnt hurt your nipple, what if its because of a present! i was like aw, I wish, but i dont think I ov, so doubt it, then he always says you never know. But when I was pg my boobs got sore not my nipples. So who knows.


----------



## 1stbaby

Ok so i finally talked to my dr! She said to come in for blood work tomorrow, so i have an appointment at 1:30 fo that. She said that it is possible for the vitamins to have affected the opks because they are so sensitive, but that they would not have affected ov. She said she is unsure about my temps but not to get down on myself that it is still very possible I ov and my chances are still good to get pg. I feel better about it but I still am doubtful about if I ov or not. O well at least I will know by Thursday about the blood work results.


----------



## TigerLady

thanks for letting us know! Share your results as soon as you get them! :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

Oh good! I am glad she also offered some reassurance about still OVing. I wonder how possible it is that vitamins will confuse an OPK! That might offer lots of ladies on here some answers on not getting a dark OPK. I am anxious to hear about your bloods now! Thanks for the update!
I have a lower back ache. I've had it for a few days now. I am prone to them, but with the weird crampiness at the same time I'm suspicious.
Now, check this out-
I hate doughnuts. BUT I wanted glazed doughnuts so bad last night and when I was at the store I passed some, wait, no I DIDN'T PASS THEM....I picked them right up and plopped them in my cart...OH my goodness....what the heck was that all about?! And I ate them! I actually shoved 3 in my face as soon as I got home! This is very odd...

Also-
(I am a very healthy eater, keep this in mind) I was having a hard time buying my usual groceries, I was at a different store than usual, I didn't have a list...yadda yadda yadda. Well anyway, as I was shopping I saw a can of butterbeans that I had to have. This is nuts too because I NEVER buy canned ANYTHING...unless I have to....strangeness galore.

So my dinner tonight-glazed doughnuts, raw greenbeans, and ....canned butterbeans.

eek, I hope this means something is growing inside me and I'm not just going crazy. I wouldn't be shocked to pieces though if it happened to be the latter....:blush:

:hug: ladies!


----------



## TigerLady

:rofl:

That sounds so much like me! I usually eat very healthy, too, but have been on a junk food kick lately like it is going outta style! I HATE junk food, and now all I want are chips, pizza, and meat! Blech! :sick: I even ate a fry that my OH got at fast food the other night! I haven't eaten fast food in almost 3 years!!! :dohh: I always get salad, fresh fruit, or soup with my dinner out... the other day I got fries!!! Yikes! I just HAD to have it.

I think this is a great sign for you, MT!!


----------



## 1stbaby

Every day brings a little more excitement for me with my cycles, I tell ya, I cant wait until this one is over. I got a pos on my opk today and i am not even going to see DH today! I wont see him till tomorrow night so hopefully thats good enough! We bded enough to where i think there are still swimmers there in case, but hopefully i will get another pos tomorrow and tomorrow night will work even better. I am still going for the blood work today because since this is so late for me to be ov I want the dr to fix it anyway haha. We will see what happens. If this is not my cycle then its just not my cycle. I am in a very good mood for a couple of reasons, I got a coffee today haha, and I got a very large bonus from my 2nd job yesterday and DH and I are going to be able to go to Vegas after all! I cant wait. I am going to they gym with DH tomorrow night and I am going to look so good when we go! And if I am pg by then, then we may change our destination, but at least I can go on a vacation! My boss at my other job wants to talk to me today, makes me kinda nervous but i will update you around 1 when i am finished haha. Well gotta go to the bank and stuff but things are getting a little brighter for me. O and my friend had to go to the hospital the other night she is 6 months pg, she thought her water broke, it didnt but she was so swollen and stuff, they diagnosed her with preclampsia, and diabetes. I wish she would take care of herself better, but i am so glad everything is ok.


----------



## TigerLady

Yikes for your friend!

Congrats on your bonus! I hope your talk with your other boss goes well. :hugs:


----------



## 1stbaby

well talk with boss didnt happen, she is going to call later, so i will know something later. blood work at 1:30 today... hooe everyone else is doing great! i think nipple pain is a sign of ov maybe? it still stings today


----------



## LadyBee

Great! Well the bloodwork will offer some help I'm sure...Good luck hun!
I'm doing well! I still have my weirdness in my lower region...:happydance: I have no clue when I OV'd though with that small bit of EWCM @ 4dpo...
Temp is still low, weird. Not putting much stock into that though. I don't know how accurate the pre-ov temps were, so I crumpled up my chart and threw it away, it was liberating. Ha. I am still noting my temps for future reference though, just not charting them anymore.

TL hun, I saw your journal entry...please don't worry so~cub is going to be just fine. So many people worry for nothing...just sit back, relax and eat a doughnut for me...:rofl: (oh, and the cub of course...haha) 
:hug:


----------



## TigerLady

Thanks, hon. I hope you are right. :D

:hugs:


----------



## 1stbaby

yes today was eventful, blood work is done, meeting is over, and finally one job is over, the next one starts in 3 hours. haha i get a little break with my dogs and cat, dh is at work, i wont see him till tomorrow night. still having c cm, just slightly though, so i am so confused about the whole pos opk and no temp raise or drop, maybe i wont ov at all this cycle we will c, af is due on monday so we will c what it brings me, at least the blood work will be back and i wil know before that.


----------



## 1stbaby

So i got another pos opk today, and my temp went up. My opk was super dark like i am used to so I know i am going to either ov today or tomorrow, I didnt get to bd yesterday so that makes me sad, but hopefully tonight will do the trick. That pretty much makes the blood work pointless though right.


----------



## LadyBee

Oh, I don't know if the blood work was pointless...are they going to look at anything else with it? I am *supposed to* get mine done on cd24, but that's not going to happen, and the are going to check my thyroid at the same time (whenever I go).
Not feeling very preg today. I have ov pains and what feels like muscle spasms here and there like when I sneeze, but other than that everything else is pretty normal.

I do have a sore throat, but that's going around
I also have had a bad lower backache, but I'm prone to those
My nippules started hurting last night (as usual) but they aren't as sore at the moment
and I don't feel bloated anymore.
Haven't checked my cm/cp today, I've been too busy, but I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't anything special. :( Well either way, I'm home now and hopefully I'll get to relax the rest of the eve.
:hug:


----------



## 1stbaby

Well it is confirmed in my mind *not on FF yet* but I know I ov either yesterday or day before. I am almost pos it was yesterday though as todays temp went even higher and I got the darkest opk yet. Good thing DH and I got busy yesterday haha and this morning since I wont see him until Saturday night now. I guess now starts the 2ww for me, even though its more like 10 day wait. Af was supposed to be due monday but since I just ov, i dont expect that to happen or my lp will have gotten shorter! way shorter! Well I will let everyone know what my dr says today about the blood work, but I already know what she is giong to say, still I hope she has something to make me ov sooner. We will see. I have only had c cm ever, so DH wants me to use preseed again next cycle. I told him I wanted to stop using any tools but since we didnt get to use it this cycle when I was ov, it didnt really count, may as well use it during the appropriate time frame next cycle. Then DH said are you going to temp, i was like no i am not temping or using opks, he said then how will we know when to use preseed... hmm I dont know. So he wants me to temp too. I dont know what to do now. We will see i guess.


----------



## 1stbaby

Grrr! So DR didnt call today, so mad... I called and talked to a nurse, I was like I just want my results, the nurse said well your results are in and I will give the dr the message to call you, yet no call! I will call first thing in the morning and see what the dr says. Also a little frustrated with DH but I think its really cute at the same time, i want to stop using opks and temping, DH said but I think if we can get it all right at the same time those things come in handy and i really want to use the preseed again, it can only help right? which he is right, but i wanted to just relax, but now that i am ov so late in the cycle i am thinking how else will i know unless i temp and do opks... i dunno....


----------



## Elliebank

Did you get yr results 1stBaby? I think maybe temp & use opt's next month (if needed of course, you might be pg!!) & then decide after that what to do. MT how are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

Don't you love how the dr. only has a teeny tiny amount of time for us? I hate that...
Hopefully you'll get some answers this morning.

Hi EB! Well I'm not feeling preggers, no more than the other cycles at least. I'm not banking on it this month. :( That's ok. I've still got time....I hope.

I'm getting really sick. There's something going around here and it's attacking me big time. I have an insanely scratchy throat and bad headaches. I couldn't sleep last night from the scratchyness and the clogged nose. I hope my herbs kick it before it really settles in.

On a cool note-I get to go to a concert tonight! Hopefully I feel good enough to actually enjoy it! \\:D/

:hug:


----------



## 1stbaby

Idk what in the hell is going on with my cycle this month! Can anyone figure it out for me! I left the DR a message this morning, she will call today with the results. They got in yesterday around 4 and she didnt have time yesterday, so she will call today I am pos. I just dont know what is going on, luckily DH and I have had the chance to BD a lot this cycle, but I just want to be in the tww and I dont even know if I am ov or what! It is so annoying! My temps are all over the place! And my cycles are usually 28 days to the t if not shorter, this month is going to be insane if I am just now ov! What is goin on!


----------



## Gabrielle

Hello ladies~!....sorry i've been a lost ranger! ...:(

Didnt mean to not come by...just got alot of things going on at home. Me and DH have some things to work on..been fighting lots lately..:(...but working on it! 
Baby may need surgery and concerned about his weight.

And our computer has a virus so its hard to even get on here.

Hope your all doing well!! TL how is lil bean? EB how is your lil bean? I see your first appt is Monday...how exciting! Hope you two are feeling well!

Mel...dont worry sometimes women dont feel pg and then that month they are!:) Good luck glad yoru in the 2ww. Fingers crossed for you.
1st baby...i really hope your tests come back saying you o'd!

As for me...we didnt really TRY this month..just not preveting...i did some opks here and there..and they were postive on Wednesday and Thursday this week. We bd sunday and tuesday but that was it....so i doubt im in with a chance...but who knows. :)
Also got a terrible bladder infection which is just driving me crazy...other then that im doing good! 

Well girls gtg but just wanted to say hi and thanks for thinking about me! Take care and happy holidays!:) lots of hugs


----------



## 1stbaby

So dr finally talked to me after i called again today because she had not called yet. So my progesterone was obviously very low, too low to have ov. it was like 0.5 or .05 whatever, and so dr said to keep using opks, i told her i was using them and i am ov now, or did yesterday or today, so dr ordered blood work to be done next friday. I am not going to go since insurance does not cover it agian and its a lot of money i am just going to go off the fact that i am indeed ov on my own who knows when so just bd like hell every month. i am giong to order the preseed thats not pre packaged so dh and i can use it every time. this way i dont need to opk or temp. maybe i will temp though since that is free haha. tryin to ween myself completely is hard. so we will see what this month brings and if nothing, just keep bding...


----------



## 1stbaby

well ladies my temp went up this morning as i expected it should so i think i ov yesterday. i got another pos opk today, i think i will start getting neg tomorrow or the next day i hope. i usually only get 5 pos so guess it should be soon. i hope we caught the eggy this time even thoug my cycle is insanely long this time.


----------



## LadyBee

Fx, 1stbaby!
Hi Gab! Thanks for filling us in, I sure hope your little one gets better hun! I'm sure you've got a lot on your plate. :hugs:


----------



## 1stbaby

How are you doing MT? I feel like everyone is getting Bfp and I am going to be the only one left... i am so excited for everyone but when we will get one! My temp went up again, so i think i ov 3 days ago, ff says 6 i think it is wrong. Its normal for my temp to go even higher and then start dropping, so only a few days in my lp left then af will arrive. i dont think i am in this cycle.


----------



## Gabrielle

hey 1st baby....i know how you feel...i mean i SO happy for everyone but know its not my month....and its my fault....:(, I know i could have gotten pg if we would have bd aroudn teh right time....:(

Dont give up yet hun!

MT.....where are you? any news?


----------



## LadyBee

1stbaby, I'm feeling the same as you (especially when there aren't many of us left on this buddy thread). I am not very positive this cycle and I feel like everyone else is getting or has gotten their :bfp:s. I have tested 2 times now and both :bfn:s. I'm actually something more like 11-12dpo now because I'm going by my suspected 'second' Ov date...but I'm sure I should've gotten even just a hint of a faint line on my hpt this morning. Alas, I am just waiting for the witch. I don't have any telling symptoms, but I do have copious amounts of cm which is strange, but could be normal cm...I'm not one to just get my hopes up for one symptom. I have creamy cm most of the month and when I should be dry I seem to still have it. The thing that is most weird about it this time though is that I feel like I'm dripping :blush: sometimes. But AF is due in 3 days...so I am going to test again if she doesn't show, which I bet she will.

And Gab, don't be crazy hun, you didn't mess up this cycle, it's not your fault!! You have things going on that are important, and stressful. You couldn't expect to try so hard during all of that!


----------



## Gabrielle

Aww Mel...sorry to hear about your bfn...but dont count yourself out just yet! I still have hope for you...adn hey usually when you have NO symptoms thats the month you end up preggers! we have to be strong for one another...we WILL get there!

and thanks by the way....i know I have alot going on but now that i am in the 2ww i just hope there is some hope.....


----------



## LadyBee

Yeah! I know it's going to happen for each one of us! I just was hoping for sooner rather than later...:rofl: Each one of us will have a spot in our new preggy buddy thread together soon! Hopefully within the next 2-3 weeks!
:hug:
Thanks for the positive vibes Gab hun!


----------



## 1stbaby

well nothin new today is going on, i am anxious for the next few days to pass to see if i get any symptoms or if af shows up. i guess i am going to just hope that next cycle will not be this long because the dr said it was ok. its very annoying though. i think i am going to get the rx filled for the progesterone suppositories if af shows up for next cycle though, or just in case because my insurance is going to change and i should get it now if i need it. i will just have to rely on no drs now. it is very hard being around pg women all day, i know i have been ttc for only 3 months since the procedure but i keep thinking, why was it so easy for girls in worse health than me, and i dont understand y a horrible person gets pg so easily and i have to go through all this. i just hope our time comes soon.


----------



## LadyBee

Yes, 1stbaby, I hope our time comes soon! I also hope that your cycle lasts at least to 12 or more dpo for that eggy you just released to implant! I hope mine is just now implanting, and that's why I got neg tests... :(


----------



## 1stbaby

I hope so too! when would you expect the witch to show?


----------



## LadyBee

Thursday. I don't know what is happening though, I posted in the forum this morning that I lost my cervix! It's so soft that I can't feel it from the rest of me in there. I have never lost it before and it's never been high enough for me to not be able to reach, I have long fingers :blush:. This is weird. I also still have copious amounts of cm. Hopefully these are good signs, but 2 :bfn:s later, I'm afraid they don't mean much of anything for me.
How are you? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## 1stbaby

no symptoms at all really. except i have been breaking out, which does not usually happen until after af, and i have used the potty so much the past two days i dont know what is going on with my belly. I dont think these are symptoms as much as just something is wrong hehe. hopefully you just tested too early! i have no clue when to test really based on the fact that i dont know really when af is due! idk when i ov either really. i mean i have a clue but not certain. I am just going to wait as long as i can and if magically still no af by xmas i will test then, that is a sufficient amount of time passing for the witch to make her apperance if she is going to this time.


----------



## LadyBee

Well I found it...and it's harder now. I also have less cm. I suspect it will continue to decrease. Either way, maybe there will be a miracle...:) 
I hope your symptoms pick up too...I think it's your month hun! You'll get your :bfp: soon, and I think it will be in, oh, 8 days!


----------



## 1stbaby

well my temp went up this morning so no af today, i have a feeling though any day now she will arrive. i dont feel in this month, i am very sad because i so wanted a xmas gift form the storky. guess i will have to keep trying, although some days i feel like giving up. maybe i am just tired today, i have a lot to do today, but i will be back on later. i hope everyone is having a good day. i finally got a neg opk today. and i am getting another bonus today from my other job, dh and i are going to vegas at the end of jan if i am not pg so the bonus is going to that.


----------



## Elliebank

Hi ladies, sorry I've been MIA for a few days.

Gab - sorry to hear that yr LO may need surgery, hope he's ok. Hope you & OH are back on track too :hugs:

MT - that sounds really good about yr creamy cm & losing yr cervix - when I checked up there after my spotting it was weird, the sides of my vagina & cervix all felt the same, really soft :blush: Hope you finding it again didn't mean that af is on way. Don't worry about the bfn's, remember TL got a BFN before her BFP :hugs:

1stBaby - hope af stays away for you. Good news about the bonuses, hopefully you'll get more good news soon that you'll be spending the bonuses on yr LO or maternity clothes!! :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

Hi Sweet EB! Thank you for your encouragement! That is exactly what my problem was, it all felt the same in there, all soft. I need to check again today. I am not having my usual pre AF cramps...weird? I hope she does stay away! And while she's at it, stay away from Gab and 1stbaby too!
oh, and I have a temp of 99.0 and I am sick. I was hoping to be able to see a temp shift or something, but I can't even count this temp today :( Wonder what it will be tomorrow. It does drop just before AF, usually a whole degree, like from 98.0 to 97.0. I wish I wasn't so sickly~!


----------



## 1stbaby

aww i hope you feel better mt! maby a little bean is making you sicky though! its possible! my temps will be off tomorrow as i have to get up an hour earlier than normal for work, so boo on that, but o well. no signs of af but then again i am really on 5 dpo i think so it would not be for another 5 days. i think i am going to test on xmas eve if no af still. i wish i wish right.


----------



## LadyBee

Yeah! You're gonna get your :bfp:!!! Thank you, I hope I feel better too. I just played video games for 3 1/2 hours...:rofl: I am mad though, I didn't win and I kept having to go back to the beginning of the level. I hate that! I like to play Luxor, it's on xbox 360 arcade. And when I'm through with Luxor, I go to Boom Boom Rocket, and I love that!! I am really good at it too! It passed the time anyway. :)
Do any of you ladies like to play video games? What games if you do. My all time favorite is Tetris.
Still no signs of AF. By this time last cycle I was spotting and I started first thing the next morning. We shall see! I HOPE I HOPE I HOPE...


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls!

WEll 1st baby thats great that your temp is up! I wouldnt give up hun, even if you dont have symptoms!:)

Mel Tia...sorry your feeling sicky.....and thatsAWESOME no spotting.....when are you testing again?

Ellie how are you doing hun? Thanks for your concern....me and hubs are good:) and dont know whats going on with LO yet...:(

WEll for me idk if im pg or not????? I did any opk today and its ALMOST positive....im 7dpo, so i dont know what that means??hehe
Also my temp today at the doctors was 99.0.....VERY high for me. Having cramps, bbs sore and ummmmm thats about it. ? Idk though.....:(
Still have a uti and its a kidney infection...im puking and all kinds of none fun stuff!grrrr


----------



## Elliebank

I'm ok thanks Gab, me & OH aren't getting on too well at mo but I'm sure we'll sort it


----------



## LadyBee

Gab! Wow, that's interesting...I hope it means something good! I am not going to test unless AF doesn't show. I'm giving her 2 days. My temp is still up, 98.6 (which is high for me) and I'm hoping it is due to a bean inside and not my sickness. :( I hope I get over this soon, I hate being sick, and I can't even call off work!

EB-I'm sorry about having a rough time. Sometimes (the way I see it) Guys have AF's too........and it will get better! :) :hugs: for you hun.

Let us know what's new 1stbaby!


----------



## 1stbaby

well my temp went down today even though i took it an hour early, it still went down a lot. i am expecting af today or tomorrow, ff forecasts af to show tomorrow so i will at least wait to test until Sunday morning if no af.


----------



## LadyBee

:hugs: 1stbaby. Time will tell. I am in the waiting game.


----------



## 1stbaby

well i am not getting my hopes up just yet, but my temp went up a very large amount today, i put in ff that i was sleep deprived and it made it an open circle, but its not that i didnt sleep, i just woke up about 4 times at random times. i got enough sleep though. so i dont know if this temp counts or not. o well. we will just have to keep on waiting, o how i love this never ending waiting game. funny i always make dh read the thermometer because i wear contacts and i cant see without them very well, so i hand it to him and this morning he said, "teeheeteehee, isnt it a good thing when it goes up" i was like aww how cute that he knows this stuff. i want to test tomorrow morning, i am such a chicken though i feel like i would be crushed if it was a neg.


----------



## LadyBee

Aww, that is really sweet. Well you've made it to 10dpo!!! Were you planning on testing at 11dpo? I can't tell you what to do, but I can't wait to hear that it's a :bfp:!


----------



## 1stbaby

I really hope so! I dont know if i should test tomorrow or not. I am too nervous and i would be so sad if it was neg. I think if I wait to test on xmas eve then either way i will have my family to cheer me up that evening if it is a neg! Then xmas too with Dhs family. If i test tomorrow then it could be a false neg and i would still be crushed. FF says i am 10 dpo i think i am only 7 at least xmas eve ff will say i am 15 and i will think i am 12 so thats much closer to being true. Also when i got pg and tested in july, i got 4 neg before i got a pos. and the pos was on 15 dpo. so i am one of those people it may take longer to show pos which is even more reason to wait. 

But look at you! any sign of the witch! you have been going a while longer than normal too! are you going to test again?


----------



## LadyBee

Yeah! I can't figure this out. I have cramps but nothing is coming of them. I do have other symptoms but for now I'm just going to say that I'm making them up. I typically have extremely regular cycles...like the day AF is due, she is there with her stupid little hat, and her damned suitcase at my door. But I still have some lotion-like cm and no spotting. I just hope that my cycle didn't decide to take an idiot brake because I'm sick.

I will test on Sunday with FMU if she still hasn't arrived. You know, TigerLady didn't ever get that strong of a positive urine test, on the day of her blood test where it was 3775, her hcg poas test wasn't even as dark as the control line. I bet that is how you and I will be too, never getting that solid positive at the beginning. I hope that is my case at least. I am 15dpo. Wow. I hope this is something for me.


----------



## 1stbaby

wow o wow, i am getting so excited for you! and then you are making me so excited for me! i am going to test sunday morning too! i think! if my temp stays somewhat up tomorrow as i am sure it could go down and still mean pos, then i will buy some hpts and test with fmu sunday, if it is neg and no af by wed i will test again. I am so excited! i would cry so much if we get pos on sunday together! i really hope this is it for you, you have been tryin for so long and you deserve it so much! i agree about the faint lines, i am sure i wont even get a pos until like 15 dpo and thats not for a bit. i too have symptoms that i want to say i am making up! but they are there, but they could always be due to other things you know. i mean they are pg symptoms that are normal if not pg haha. only sure thing i know of is i cant sleep at all hardly, the past 4 nights i have woke up about every two hours! so annoying, but then i wonder if thats because its too hot or i am anxious or what, but its not like me! i am keeping my fx and saying a prayer for both of us! please let this be a wonderful christmas!


----------



## Elliebank

Wow I hope this it it for you both - sounds promising!! I've got my fingers crossed.

Gab how are you?


----------



## LadyBee

Thanks Sweet EB!!!

Good morning! Well my temp dropped a little, but it's still higher than it usually is. I had a rough night with being too hot then too cold. I tossed and turned from about 4am onward...and finally got up and took my temp a little earlier than usual. 
I'm still not spotting and my bbs are very heavy and sore on the sides. I have major hunger pains and I still can't shake this cold! I have on and off crampiness, but not yet today, cp is high, soft and closed still with a little lotion-y cm.

1stbaby...I know! I am so excited for us!!! It's sounding very good for you too with the restless sleep and the good high temps. I am anxious to hear what it is this morning! I will be a bit busy today so hopefully I can still hop on BnB here and there through the day. :happydance: we're going to get our :bfp:s hun!!!

Gab-I noticed some of your posts...things are looking good for you too! Fill us in!!! :hug:


----------



## 1stbaby

Ok so update, i am still not sure if i will test tomorrow now. my temp went down, only slightly but still it makes me so nervous that it will keep dropping so why test if i think it will be neg. i dont have any cramps or anything so i think i am out. i think everyone says that have had af like cramps and i dont. :( we will see what the day brings, Dh and i are going on a date day so this will keep my mind off of it. i also had a restless night last night went to bed at midnight woke up at 1:30 then again at 4:30 then again at 6 and the at 7 to take my temp. Dh and i are goin out for breakfast then to the movies out to lunch possibly another movie, haha, we are movie nerds, then back home to chill. I took the day off tomorrow too so hopefully my temp will either rise or stay the same or i am going to be sad! o and we are going to buy some hpts today just in case.


----------



## LadyBee

Well I hope you have a wonderful day hun! It's not over yet for you...just relax and enjoy your OH! :hug:


----------



## Elliebank

1stBaby I didn't have af cramps - I did have a little cramping but they were nothing as strong as my normal af cramps (and I think it was only once). I have had a couple of af like cramps now, but they were only in the last couple of weeks. I hope you both get yr :bfp:s tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## 1stbaby

I really hope this is it girls! i have had some promising symptoms today that i dont want to mention just yet..... but its really promising and if i am not pg this month then seriously someone is playing a mean mean joke on me and they are using my body against me! i hope i hope, i have to learn not to be sad tomorrow if it is a neg becuase there is still hope as tomorrow is still early. fx!


----------



## LadyBee

FX!! I feel that way too. I don't want to say all of the things I'm feeling, but I think that if I'm not preggers, this is a very vicious joke! :happydance: I hope you see a :bfp: in the morning! 

As for me, I am still going to be patient and hold off testing until maybe Monday if my temps stay up. :hug:


----------



## 1stbaby

awww you are making me not want to test as well! i dont know if i am or not! i am nervous about my temps so we will just c how i feel when i wake up! if i dont test tomorrow though i may just wait until xmas eve, because i wont be sleeping at home until then starting tomorrow night. so i want to be at home when i test. i bought 3 tests so technically i could test tomorrow and then again wed but i dont want to see a neg! fx for you too! maybe i will just take the tests to work and poas there with the fmu! we will see but i look forward to knowing how your temp did tomorrow at least!


----------



## LadyBee

:drumroll:

98.4. Still high for me! Hasn't gone below 98 yet! :happydance:

I can't wait to find out if you tested and what happened! :hugs:


----------



## 1stbaby

ok so i took my temp this morning, it went up again, this is very unusual for me as my temp only gets high once and then starts plumiting down day by day until af shows up. i got a wild hair and tested and got a bfn... i am not too down about it as i dont have any symptoms today so maybe they were in my head, but dh saw one so i know it was there i guess i still have hope though because i am only 12 dpo and i really think i am only 9 dpo my lp is only 10 days so if i make it to wednesday with no af i will test again. remember when i was pg before i got a neg every day starting from 10 dpo till 15 dpo when i got my pos. so i will just have to wait.


----------



## LadyBee

Aww, well the temps being up are great! That's what is keeping me going actually. I just don't feel like AF is going to start. Not like I felt a couple of days ago. And with cramps like that she usually is here by now, before now actually! I think I'll test tomorrow with FMU if my temp is still up and no other things go whacky.
I seriously think that the majority of women don't see a bfp until 15-18dpo. I know most say it was a few days after their AF was due. Well, FX still for you!! This is so exciting!! :hugs:


----------



## 1stbaby

thanks, yeah i know what you mean, af usually comes around the temp of 97s so i have no worries that she will be here any time soon if she is coming. which means either my lp is getting really long like it should be or i am pg. hopefully its the later but i will take either one. i am going to test again xmas eve. i hope you get your bfp! i agree about the whole 15-18 dpo thing. i mean i tested every day last time and 15 dpo there was a pos so i am expecting to have to wait that long this time as well. hopefully we both get our bfp!


----------



## LadyBee

Yes! I hope I hope I hope I hope[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

:headspin::yipee::dance::happydance:


----------



## Elliebank

Sorry about bfn 1stBaby, but yr temps look really good!!! I hope you get yr :bfp: on Christmas Eve. MT, I want you to test NOW!!! You better test tomorrow, I can't wait much longer! :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Oh girls it sounds so very good for you both!

Ashley...gosh even if your not preggers(which i hope you are) it seems like your lp is getting longer which is awesome!!!:) Test on tuesday if your temps are up!

Mel Tia..and the fact that you had cramps like af and are now gone is a great sign for you! and your temp is up as well! eeeeek Test tomorrow am! yay!

WEll i am feeling lots better finally!!!! I have killer cramps so bad last night.....so idk if af is coming or what? i never use to get cramps and now i cant remember but usually i get them after af has arrived. Once sign that i alwayshave with af is spotting about 3 or 4days before she comes.......no sign of blood just yet! eek

Also last month my lp was 12 days...and today im 10dpo and last month at this time i was already spotting. I dont honestly i'm sure she will be coming but still have a lil bit of hope! my boobs hurt but thats about it. I dont get that with af. 

I've been temping the last few days and yesterday it was 98.4 and to it was 98.0.....so if it drops tomorrow then im sure im out!


----------



## Gabrielle

GIRLS>....get out of bed!!!!!! EEK...im nervously awaiting the verdict! did either of you test? whats your temps??? Gosh i dont even know when af is due for you two! 

Well (knock on wood).....my temp went from 98.0 to 98.3 today and no spotting yet...ahh i want this SO bad...please i hope im not getting alil excited for nothing. Last cycle my lp was 12 days and today im 11dpo and sure hoping she doesnt come. Last cycle my temp was wayyy down and i start spotting like at 9dpo....gosh! 

Well i hope you two have GREAT news....I'll be awaiting!


----------



## Elliebank

Yeah come on girls - get up!!!

Gab when are you gonna test?


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey ellie..how are you hun? hows the pg going? I can't believe your nine weeks! OMG! :) How are you and oh doing?

WEll....ummmm I will test wednesday am if there is no speck of brown or red. If i even see a tad bit I will know I'm out. Plus ok im werid but last time i had a negative blood test at the doctors....five days later I got a FAINT BFP at home.... so with my kidney infection and all that crap they HAD to do a test and the doctor said i wasnt pregnant and I agrued about how you did that stupid test and five days later i was......sooooo lol this time I had that test on friday at 8dpo...wednesday will also be five days later too. Im a dork. haha! .

Btw..did you have bad cramps when you got your BFP? I dont have any symptoms other then these stupid cramps


----------



## Elliebank

I'm ok thanks, although off food at the mo!! Yeah me & OH are ok now thanks.

Ooh I hope you get yr :bfp: on Christmas Eve!

When I got BFP I didn't have cramps, but I have had them since, exactly like af cramps


----------



## Gabrielle

Glad things are better! :) Oh no, you vomiting? I had hyperemeis and it was SO bad! Try to drink small sips every five minutes and eat blan food and snack all day.

Thanks!:) ME TOO


----------



## Elliebank

I've only been sick once but I keep feeling sick - I think I'd rather be sick!! I'm gonna have a cup of tea & choccy biscuit now - that should help!


----------



## 1stbaby

i didnt test today, my temp went slightly down but still higher than normal at this point for me. where is mt! she was going to test today! af would be due tomorrow for me according to my lp. i am going to test again on wednesday if af stays away. but even then i think i am only 10 dpo today so wed would only be 12 so it may be neg anyway. i just hope af stays away no matter when i get my bfp i just hope i am!


----------



## Elliebank

Yr temps are looking really good 1stBaby!


----------



## Gabrielle

Aww ashley i was hoping you tested..but i TOTALLY understand! Hope your temp stays up!:) YEs, test wednesday when i do...if i get to that is!!

I know MT hurry up!


----------



## 1stbaby

well i got a neg yesterday so i didnt want to see that again haha. i hope my temp goes up tomorrow because when af is coming it usually goes down little by little every day until she arrives, which is why i am sad about the drop. it just makes me think if tomorrows drops i will know she is coming.


----------



## Gabrielle

Awww ashley..have PMA! OK hun.....WE WILL DO THIS!:) My temp as far as i know drops and then one more big drop and thats that. My temp this cycle is higher then it was last cycle..is that normal? Gosh girls .....i KEEP checking for spotting......none so far...please lord please.....answer our prayers!


----------



## LadyBee

I'm so sorry I didn't post this morning but I was so upset.
I tested and Bf'ingN..!
I am in tears right now because I am in so much pain. I thought my cycles were getting better, I feel like I did a year ago at my worst! :cry:

When I got up this morning I was feeling fine, just like the days before, feeling fine-like nothing was going to happen. But I felt 'wet' and it was very lotiony light brown. So I checked my cp and there was more, but it didn't seem like my typical spotting so I didn't let it get me down. Plus I temped and it was still high for me 98.2...so I tested. :cry: I can't belive it but I actually fully expected to see 2 lines. I have NEVER EVER felt so many symptoms (different and unusual) and been late like this and been so sure. This is such a horrible, cruel, joke. And now I am having one of the worst AF's I've had in months. I feel like absolute crap. :cry:


----------



## Elliebank

Oh Meli Tia, I'm so so sorry. It is awful how we feel differently some months & yet you still get af, I know I used to get alsort of symptoms that I were sure meant I was pregnant only for the :witch: to show.

I know you feel awful right now, but hopefully the Christmas festivities will cheer you up. Try not to get too down about it, it WILL happen for you, this cycle just wasn't the right time xxxxxxxxx

:hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

Oh Mel...sweetie, life can be so cruel sometimes!..:( Im so sorry that the bloody witch showed up...nice way to ruin your week. Honey I know sometimes you SWEAR you and then only to see the witch come without even warning. Specially like you said...you FULLY excepted two lines. I sometime believe that when you least think its going to be...it ends up that you are! Like Ellie said hopefully the xmas and time with family will cheer you up. I hope and pray that this is the LAST witch for you and you get your BFP! Im again so sorry hunni. I wish it was me instead of you...:(

I know you've had a rough road and all but please honey dont give up ok! Take care of yourself and treat yourself to something very special! HUGS HUGS HUGS.


----------



## 1stbaby

MT, i am in tears for you right now, i really thought this was it for you, i said a prayer for you and everything asking god for this to be your turn, you deserve a baby and you will get one! dont give up and i will feel exactly like you do when af comes for me, like a cruel cruel joke. i am not feeling in at all either, my temp dropped some and it usually continues to drop little by little until she shows. i am so so sorry but if i were you, i would enjoy :wine:drinking on new years eve with dh, have the time of your life and let it be the last binging for the next nine months, come on jan bfp! that is what i keep telling myself, if its not this month, i am going to go out like a bang for the new year, and at least i will have lots of time with dh and family to cheer me up from xmas until then and by then you will be almost ov and thinkin about bding every night again! i know this does not take away the pain, i know it doesnt, but know we are here for you! lots and lots of love and hugs! :hug::hugs::kiss:


----------



## LadyBee

You girls are so incredibly sweet and upbuilding! Thank you so much for the encouragement and kind words!
1stbaby and Gab-I don't wish this feeling on anybody and you most definately do not deserve a bfn. Best wishes and good luck!
I hope that I will only start to feel better from now on. I have more time ahead to make babies...I just hope that we all get what we're looking for soon...and Sweet EB-you keeping up with us means the world to me! Thank you so much for caring!

Again, thank you-each one of you!
:hug:


----------



## 1stbaby

youre welcome mt! i am about to go through the same feelings i am sure. my temp went really low today, this is the temp it gets when af comes and i have c cm which i get before af. i am sad because like you, i have never been so pos about it being this month! i had so many symptoms that i could not make up if i wanted to! i think someone was playing a horrible trick on both of us. i also wanted my lp to get longer and i am afraid it has not. my cycle was so long this month it was a waste of time! but like i told you, i will party hard for new years and i am going to the gym this weekend. i will just have to make the best of it and thank god that i have my DH, just think, some people are still out there in the dating world, or still trying to figure out why the guy they are with wont marry them.... think of the things we have going for us.


----------



## LadyBee

Yes, I think that is a wonderful way to look at it hun. I hope you don't have as horrible of a time with AF as I am. I guess 09 is our year!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Mel ...how are you feeling hun? Any better? Is af is full flow today? HUGS!!

WEll my temp went from 98.3 to 98.2....so not to much of a drop. I'm 12dpo and no sign of spotting anywhere. I KEEP checking but nothing. EEK. I have major cramps that come and go that have been going on since saturday. My boobs are sore but thats it....no other symptoms! Tomorrow is testing day and I'm wayyyyy to scared and i think i might chicken out! It seems all to good to be true.

? ladies....with af cramps when do you get them? if these are indeed af cramps is it normal for them to go on for so long...or does that not seem normal. I usually dont get them untill after af comes...but who knows!


----------



## 1stbaby

i usually dont get af cramps until i af has arrived. when i was pg though i had af like cramps but worse the day i got my pos, and sore bbs really bad, this is another reason i think i am out.


----------



## 1stbaby

now i want to curl up in a ball and not come out for a long long time. the stupid f****** :witch: has arrived. well i am out, i knew it was too good to be true, here is to getting :drunk: on new years! 2009 here i come.


----------



## Elliebank

Oh 1stBaby, I'm so sorry. She's being an f'ing bitch this Christmas. Here's to 2009, at least you can have a drunken Xmas & New Year ready for yr :bfp: in January xxxx


----------



## Gabrielle

Aww ashley hunnie im so sorry! dont give up babe. You will get your 2009 lil bean!!!
HUGS!!! You better treat yourself to something nice!


I think witch is getting me too...i have a low back ache and some ewcm..i'm sure she'll be here in the am.:(


----------



## 1stbaby

ok girls, so i have recovered and now just mad and ready to beat the stupid witch! i am putting the new plan in affect right now! Dh wants me to use preseed again since i miscalculated ov last time and we didnt get use of it. I told him preseed is not going to work for me unless we use opks so i can predict ov, so he agreed to doing it all again! i mean it this time. we will use preseed opks and temp this one last time. i am taking prenatals and thats that. no vitamins. i am going to start on cd 13 using opks and we will start bding every other day and only every other day! i told him we bd too much i think. so that is the plan for this month. then if all this fails i am using nothing. i hope this is a shorter cycle and now i know my lp is only 10 days. this is very upsetting. i am going to treat myself to dinner and a coffee desert tonight and then look forward to xmas eve and xmas this weekend and we have plans for the new year so now i can drink! time will fly and next thing i know it will be ov time.


----------



## LadyBee

Aww 1stbaby, I'm so sorry!!! It will be a wonderful 2009 though for us, won't it! No witch!!! :)
Gab-It went straight to full flow yesterday. Lately that's how my AF's have been, it's fine with me but I would have liked to have her stay away this time :( Either way, I am gearing up for next cycle, well I mean THIS cycle now. I feel ok. I'm on Pamprin :)

So I didn't mention this, but my very very good friend who lives in North Carolina had her 2nd baby girl yesterday morning, around the time I got my bfn actually. This baby is beautiful! I am so happy for her. So, I did have some good news yesterday...and it's a little bittersweet as you guys can probably relate. I just wish I could get ONE and she's been blessed with 2 gorgeous girls. Oh well...our time will come :happydance:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls....Just wanted to let you know i got my BFP this am!

Totally was soo nervous and didnt think it would have two lines! It was SUPER dark too!

Have been up all night with a puking/fever child.....what fun on xmas eve! poor lil man...:(

THANK you girls soo much! and I PRAY Mel tia, and Ashley your BFPS first thing in the new year!!!

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!


----------



## Elliebank

:happydance: It's great news Gabby, what a brilliant Christmas present!!! :happydance: 

Hope yr little one feels better soon xxx


----------



## 1stbaby

ok so i have to give the full details of yesterday and then today about me thinking af showed up! i thought she did, so first of all i was constipated yesterday so i went to the bathroom to try and do my business, well it was rough, then when i wiped i saw blood, so i was sad thinking ok i am out af is here. then i went to one job, didnt get to my other job till 8 hours later because of roads being bad and stuff, i went to change tampon, i know 8 hours pushing it for me, it should have been full on the first day, it always is! at this point i am like ok, where are the cramps, i am usually cramping, no cramps! i changed the tampon only to find not even 1/4 blood and some was brown and yellow...??? i put in a new tampon to find it completely dry today!!! then i am wearing a pad and nothing! ! no cramps no blood no yellow no brown nothing! what is going on, someone help me! i think my body hates me and i am all messed up this cycle i want to cry what is wrong!


----------



## 1stbaby

AND MY TEMP WENT UP!!!!!!!!!!!! what is going on! I am so mad i spent almost 100 bucks on TTC stuff yesterday!!!!!!


----------



## Elliebank

I think you need to take a test 1stBaby!!! Maybe you're in for a good Christmas pressie too like Gab!!


----------



## 1stbaby

I am too scared! what is if something is wrong with me! i dont feel pg at all! is it normal to have some blood and be pg! that cant be ok!!?? I cant test i am too scared!~


----------



## 1stbaby

i have never spotted in my life though! af has never come and then gone like that! i still dont have any cramps or anything, but i dont feel pg either!


----------



## Elliebank

I have bright red blood when I wiped soon after I got BFP, my doc & midwife have said it was nothing to worry about. Also, are you sure the blood came from there? Could have been because you were constipated?


----------



## Elliebank

1stbaby said:


> i have never spotted in my life though! af has never come and then gone like that! i still dont have any cramps or anything, but i dont feel pg either!

I still don't feel pregnant!


----------



## 1stbaby

yes sure it came from there as tampon had it on it like 1/4th of the tampon was used. but it had yellow and brown on it too and that was it nothing ever since!


----------



## 1stbaby

o my goodness, well i dont have to pee right now or i might consider it! if my temp stays up and no more blood i will test with fmu tomorrow!


----------



## Elliebank

If af doesn't show today then I think you should do a test, sounds like implantation bleeding to me!!!


----------



## 1stbaby

but the dip in my temp was further ago, well it went down yesterday too but no cramps! ok hmmm we will see what happens.


----------



## Elliebank

I was thinking about this when I got my blood. I got my :bfp: on 15th Nov & had the bleeding on 26th Nov when I was 5wks pg. My midwife said it was prob IB but I thought surely it's too late for that? But then I started thinking well it can take a few days for it to implant, & as it's only a bit of blood maybe it takes a few days for it to get outside, as it can't flow fast out cos there's not much. Does that make sense?

Also have you bd'd lately? Tiger lady kept spotting after sex & so has been told not to until she's 12wks.


----------



## 1stbaby

no no bding around that time. that does make tons of since about the blood. i wonder why my temp kept goin down though. and i was due for af yesterday thats another reason i had no doubt it was af... i am confused.


----------



## LadyBee

OH MY GOD!!! GAB I KNEW IT!~!! Yay I am thrilled now hunnie!!! soo happy for you sweetheart~!
Huge huge :hug: Yessss!


----------



## LadyBee

Ash-Oh my goodness for you too! I hope you test in the morning!!! this is sooo exciting! I can't believe it!!! Please give Ashley her bfp, please please please!


----------



## Elliebank

Yr temp didn't go down a lot - it was still over the coverline. You defo need to test - and better to do it today than tomorrow cos none of us will be online tomorrow!


----------



## 1stbaby

tested with the tiny tiny bit of urine i had and it was neg. i am not testing again until 15 dpo if no af still. i am only 12 dpo. it took 15 dpo till the last pos, so i am sure this is no diff, plus it was just a few drops of urine. this is just insane. 15 dpo will be sat morning, i will test again then.


----------



## Gabrielle

Ashley..your temp isn't going below coverline hun. It can vary you know. look at mine..mine do the same thing!!!:) I cant wait for you to test....I THINK THIS IS IT FOR YOU!


----------



## Gabrielle

OMG ashley......! I'm soooooooo excited for you! you have no idea! PRAYERS being said !!!!!!!!


----------



## Elliebank

1stbaby said:


> tested with the tiny tiny bit of urine i had and it was neg. i am not testing again until 15 dpo if no af still. i am only 12 dpo. it took 15 dpo till the last pos, so i am sure this is no diff, plus it was just a few drops of urine. this is just insane. 15 dpo will be sat morning, i will test again then.

Ok hon, fingers crossed for Sat!! Go easy on the :drunk: tomorrow!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Ellie......I KNOW i should know this haha but i forget.....do i go to the doctors at 6wks? haha. I've had two babies and cant member that! haha.

When did you go?


----------



## Elliebank

I just rang my docs the Monday after I got my BFP & booked an appointment for that week - but I didn't tell them why I was going so they made have told me not to bother if they'd known, cos the doc didn't really do much. My 1st midwife appointment was at 8wks.


----------



## Gabrielle

Oh ok thanks!!!! I may see mine early b/c of the stones...b/c now we have to go a different route...:(


----------



## Elliebank

I hope this pregnancy isn't as hard on you as yr others were chick :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks! Yeah I pray it's alil better!!!!!!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL!


----------



## Elliebank

Merry Christmas xx


----------



## LadyBee

Well?? Ash-did you test? Did AF show?? I'm very curious!


----------



## 1stbaby

Af showed. :( so lets try this again MT! here is to 2009


----------



## LadyBee

Yeah...here's to 09!

I'm so sorry about AF, man, she's being a horrible witch this month isn't she?!?!


----------



## 1stbaby

yes she is. so are you doing anything different this month? we are going to try preseed one more time since i didnt get a chance to use it last cycle while i was ov. i used it all before because i ov so late i didnt know it. i am temping using opks taking prenatal vit and taking progesterone as well as the preseed. this is our final attempt doing all that, then will will stop doing everything. dh wants to use preseed again or i would have stopped everything this time. i am nervous though because i am interviewing for a new position that i want badly and it would be bad timing to have a baby if i got the job. but i cant not apply because i am hoping for a baby, so we will c what happens first. so do you have new years plans. i am excited we are having a party so at least i can drink. then our new years resolution is to lose weight and work out.


----------



## LadyBee

Well, I'm going to do the same stuff that we've been doing...with the added PreSeed from last month. I just try to take the right supplements and BD about every night between now and the 2ww. I haven't ventured into the world of OPKs just because I don't think I would be very good at it. So here's what I'm doing:

BD as much as possible with the usual proping up afterwards
Take EPO now until Ov
Take Immunocal, and Maca powder
Take my vitamins (Bs, E and Folic Acid/prenatals)
TRY not to drink very much...haha...;)
Use PreSeed from cd 10 or so until after I am sure I've OV'd (this will be aided by temping and charting, but not with FF)
Then, most importantly, TRY NOT TO OBSESS IN THE 2WW. This is very much what I'd like to do DIFFERENTLY this time. I hate it.

Now, I have been doing a lot of thinking. I am about 65% sure I may have had a chemical this past cycle. I will never know for sure, but I know they are possible without ever getting even a faint BFP. So, as horrid as that is, at least I can take it as I can actually get the :spermy: and the eggy to meet, they just need a comfy place to settle down. So, here's to hoping on a new cycle...

Cheers!! :)


----------



## 1stbaby

I agree. some of the other girls on here said i may have had one as well last cycle, but like you said we will never know. i on the other hand have gotten pg before so this is number two for me that has failed but i am not giving up either. one of these times we will get it right dh says. i am like you, i am not going to obsess in the tww this time, we should help each other. lets make a deal not to talk about possible symptoms, instead we can talk about anything else! we cleaned the whole house today for the party new years eve. af is not gone yet but i expect her to be gone by then. probably by monday really. then we will party one more time! we are starting the gym jan 2 i am excited to go back to feeling good about myself and not so lazy! plus i am going to get my resume turned in by then. dh and i are tryin to figure out what we are going to do about vacation, we were going to go to vegas at the end of jan, but i dont know if that will happen. we will see. i hope you are having a wonderful weekend and bding a lot! ov is close for you!


----------



## LadyBee

Well, I will try not to symptom spot with you.

I was planning on slacking off from BnB during the 2ww this time too. I just get too hyped up.

I want to keep up with you though, because we're going to have September babies!!! (maybe early October).
:hug:


----------



## Elliebank

1stBaby sorry the :witch: showed, hope you enjoy saying goodbye to her tomorrow cos hopefully you won't be seeing her for a while! :hugs:


----------



## 1stbaby

Thanks EB i am glad everything is going good for you! I really hope af stays away for nine months now! 

MT- I dont think its a bad idea to slack off on BNB, i agree in fact I am doing so myself. I am also just checking in every now and then, i think we should be keeping occupied with other things, I have a lot going on right now I went back to the gym finally today! I turned in my application and resume for the new position, i am getting ready for new years eve party and I am reading a great series! I am sure there is more but thats enough for now. Cd 8 for you, getting closer to ov!


----------



## LadyBee

Hi honey!
Well I will be keeping up with you of course (I have a few people I must know about on here!)! I expect to OV on CD15 or so, so yes, it's getting closer! I think it's funny how you and I both decided (I haven't even told you) to join the gym. I actually have been wanting to for quite a while but I can't find the time since I work so much to go get the membership! I have a few of them around me, I just want to get a good deal. I want to loose about 20 pounds because, darn it, if I can't get preggers I wanna look freaking HOT! Ha! :rofl: So that's the goal. I think I can do it, it's just a matter of readjusting my schedule. I also got a new bike this past week and I haven't owned a bicycle in about 14 years so I was really excited about that! Another opportunity to get some excersize! What is your gym goal? I want to loose the weight, but more importantly I'd like to get rid of some of the cottage cheese that now sits on my butt and thighs...haha!

Any other new years resolutions to talk about?
:hug:


----------



## 1stbaby

Thats awesome! NOT TO MENTION hehehe that it does in fact help ttc. with the stress relief and exercise is supposed to help the regularity of af. plus the healthier we are the better chances as well, so no wrong in working out! i found a wonderful gym, its actually a state wide gym here called urban active and its only 45 a month for dh and I! there is a pool, basketball courts, racquet ball courts, cardio theatre, tvs attached to the machines, and so much more! i love it, we have started playin racquet ball and o my goodness thats a workout. 

my goals, well i lost 60 lbs before my wedding aug of 2007, then after our loss in aug 2008 i gained weight slowly back from depression and just let myself go, and i pretty much gained 30 back. i want to lose 40 now! but i also agree with your exact saying, if i am not pg, then i want to be so hot, that people that are pg will be like wow, she looks good! plus how much cuter will i be pg, then at least it wont be so bad trying to lose the weight after! 

my only other new years resolution is to get this promotion and get pg. plus pay off a few more things to be better set financially. What about you? 

I have to tell you though, ever since this gym thing, i have honestly lost track of days and ttc! its amazing i just needed something to occupy my time, plus i have just finished the first twighlight series books and i am starting the next one!


----------



## LadyBee

Yeah! We're going to be some hot women! And exactly-we're going to look awesome with our bumps too! I can't wait! I am glad the gym is helping ease the TTC stress too, that's great in itself!

The only things I want for 2009 is to be healthy, happy and to be able to enjoy the miracle of pregnancy. We have home renovations to complete and I will be quitting one of my jobs (housekeeping job) around summertime, that will give me 2 extra days a week to enjoy, and get things done. We'll be keeping up with family and I can't believe it but my niece, Melina will be 3 tomorrow! My sister's baby will be 3 months old on the 5th, and I have 3 great friends that are all due in the spring! So I plan on helping with lot's of baby stuff! 

So, enjoy your New year's eve hun! Happy new year everyone!
:hug:


----------



## 1stbaby

I hope you had a great new year! I am having a blah kind of day, back to work, weighed in at a starting weight and i am mad about that, tired, just blah, but what can you do. i had a great party for new years and we still managed to work out yesterday, but that didnt help much considering the calories we took in for the holidays. I am going to start fresh now and work hard to get back to my goal. i am on the third book of the twighlight saga already, its so good. I will be going to the gym alone today whish sucks but more time to read. I hope you have a good weekend and get on the bding! Have fun with all the baby stuff, i am hosting a baby shower for my friend two weeks from sunday and i cant honestly say i am excited.


----------



## LadyBee

Hi! Just checking in again, things are going well so far. I have been riding my bike to work (did it 2 times so far) and that is such a good feeling! 
I am pretty sure I'm ovulating now, and that's great because the preseed and BDing have been very consistant for the last week!!! I am so hopeful and feeling pretty good!

I hope you are doing better today. I am sort of grumpy because this is my first day back to work for a full week and I am soooo busy! We have lots of house renovations that we'd like to get done this month too. I hope it all works out!

Let me know how you are, have you lost any weight yet? I haven't even had time to check out the gym I want to go to....grr.
:hug:


----------



## 1stbaby

Hey MT! I just wanted to stop by and say hi! I am super busy with work and working out and the little things, which is good keeping me off here! But i wanted to see if you ov yet? I dont know if i have or not, the new opks i am using cant be used with fmu and thats all the time i have to do them. i cant do them at work so they were kinda a waist of money but i am goin to attempt to find a way this month to use them and then not do them anymore. i am not going to temp anymore after this month too because of the time diff when i get up some mornings its just a hassle. so my fingers are crossed for nature just to help us out. i hope all is well! have a great weekend and i will be back on to check on everything else except the tww!! :rofl: o and i have lost 7 lbs! i didnt get to work out last night which i was mad because the gym was so full but i am going tomorrow after my hair appointment!


----------



## LadyBee

Hey! I was beginning to think that my buddy was gone! ;) I see you post in team jelly belly too, so I was sort of getting to keep up with you there. I feel like everyone has gotten their bfps! I know we're next!!

My ticker will just stay how it is because I can't figure out when I ov'd. I am still having pains and get this-I had a small procedure day before yesterday to get my bellybutton fixed (when I had my lap surgery in Feb 08 my navel healed all weird so I wanted it fixed) but I got to talk to my gyn and she got me in for an ultrasound yesterday to check to see if I have any cysts and if my ovulation cysts seem normal and productive. I haven't gotten the results yet, but I expect to hear from her soon. I am very nervous because the u/s tech was very detailed and it seemed to take a really long time. I just hope things are ok. 

I had a significant temp dip and I think I am about 4dpo actually, so here's to hoping I got the egg!

I will be keeping you posted when I get results.

WAY TO GO ON THE 7 LBS!!! Wow, that's great! I'm jealous...:rofl:
Talk to you soon! :hug:


----------



## 1stbaby

Wow I am excited for you to get your results back and i hope everything will come out ok, and at least you are that much more informed on everything! Yeah i am not excited to work out today but I am going anyway! I have not ov yet, i get so frustrated this time every month in my cycle. it takes so long just to ov, and then by the time af shows up my lp is so short. i have progesterone for that this month but its forty bucks a month and i am not going to use it anymore after this so i hope it works this time! i know so many people getting pg and its starting to wear me down i guess. you should join team jelly belly too they are nice and you know gabs she is on there as well.


----------



## LadyBee

Hi
Well I got my results :( I have a 1.8 cm cyst on my right ovary. I am going to talk to the doc today and get more info. That bummed me out, I guess it could explain a few things though. I hope she has the answers I need now. At least there's nothing on the left side...so far. I have had so much crap with cysts and polyps and the endo, this is really not fair. I am really going to focus on being healthy now for sure, I am off to the natural store to get some adrenal support supplements and some other vitamins after work. I hope I caught the egg.................I so so so hope!
Do you think they'd mind if I joined Jelly Belly?? I don't want to impose! :) I miss having lot's of buddies. :(

Rode my bike again this morning because my navel is feeling better! Hopefully the excersize will help my mood!

:hug: sweetheart, I'll look for you later when I have more results. Have a great morning!


----------



## 1stbaby

Sorry to hear about your cyst, there is another friend of mine in team jelly belly with a cyst that is way bigger though and she has gotten pg before but lost the bean, :( so keep your head up its possible, but i absolutly dont think they would mind at all! They love new people and gabs and i know you so they wont care, they are wonderful. I have to warn you though, another from that team just found out she is pg today so its still only 3 of us over though not pg, but there seems to be good luck in that thread! And bonus the pg women stay around so its always good they are on our side and praying for everyone else to join them! I will let them know and you can come over and say hi and introduce yourself next time you have time!


----------



## LadyBee

Thanks sweets! Well I did want to tell you that I got some awesome news...my cyst is a functional cyst! That means it's just an ovulation cyst. I asked the nurse yesterday and she had to talk to the dr. but got back with me today and it looks like everything is working as it should. I am so thrilled with this news because I was really upset to hear that I had another cyst...after having to get endometrial cysts removed last year. Yay!
I am excited to join Jelly Belly now! This good news will keep me going through the 2ww! See you there!
:hug:


----------



## Elliebank

Sorry to hear about yr cyst MT but good news that it's not serious. I've got my fingers crossed for you & 1stBaby :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

Oh, Sweet EB...always there to encourage!!! Thank you hun! 
Only 6 days until your scan!!! I am so excited to see your bean!!!

I am feeling quite optimistic today since my good news...a 'functional' cyst is normal and goes away around the time AF shows. So I am not at all worried about it!! Everyone who ovulates (even if you don't ovulate I think) gets 'functional' cysts!!

I am so hoping that if I did have a chemical last cycle that it will only assist in giving me my real :bfp: this cycle!! \\:D/ Here's to hoping!!!

:hug:


----------



## 1stbaby

Thanks EB! and I am so excited for you MT i really hope this is our month!


----------



## makeithappen

hi all

im new to all this! this is my first time using a site like this!

my husband & i have been trying for our first baby for 4 months but nothing! im feeling so down this weekend its unbelievable! everywhere i look i see pregnant bellies & happy families! i hate to say it but i feel sooooooo jealous :hissy:

anyone else feeling this this??


----------



## TigerLady

makeithappen said:


> hi all
> 
> im new to all this! this is my first time using a site like this!
> 
> my husband & i have been trying for our first baby for 4 months but nothing! im feeling so down this weekend its unbelievable! everywhere i look i see pregnant bellies & happy families! i hate to say it but i feel sooooooo jealous :hissy:
> 
> anyone else feeling this this??

Hi, hon, I am not sure you mean to post this here...?? This is a very old thread and the ladies that chatted in it are either pregnant (and nearly DUE! - like Elliebank and me).. or have moved on to other buddy threads.

I would repost this in the TTC section. 

I know it is a frustrating journey! Your feelings are normal. 4 months is still early. It took 6 months for me... 8 months for a friend of mine... and Elliebank took 14 months! But you'll get there! Good luck!


----------

